# Un anno e qualche mese dopo



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2015)

Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
- perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
a) riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
b) per la prima volta, del tutto sinceramente, ha ammesso senza incertezze e con candore che ha 'fatto una cazzata' e che la responsabilità è sua, solo sua ;
c) che in questi mesi ho imparato a controllare l'aggressività - nonostante fino a qualche mese fa non siano mancate sporadiche 'provocazioni' quando capitava di parlare dell'affaire - e non posso che complimentarmi con me stesso per i risultati raggiunti e con lei perchè ha finalmente imparato a gestire - almeno in parte - gli impulsi e l'istinto;
d) che ci amiamo e ci desideriamo forse più di prima, ed è un periodo talmente bello che quasi ho paura di ammetterlo ;
e) che una piccola parte del merito ce l'ha qualcuno qui su questo forum, per avermi spesso illuminato (non necessariamente assecondato) ;
f) che il tempo guarisce, e che se c'è amore si può e si deve continuare, se c'è un figlio ancora di più, che un'altra 'chance' la si DEVE a chi giura d'amarti, e non solo perchè s'è tradito a propria volta (sebbene modalità intensità e tatto che - tengo a sottolineare - siano stati incredibilmente differenti).


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
> Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
> - perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
> a) riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
> ...


e il punto G?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e il punto G?


Aggiungilo tu...


----------



## angela (17 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
> Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
> - perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
> a) riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
> ...


Ciao Jim, sono felice per te! Avete fatto sicuramente un buon lavoro e una buona elaborazione. Bravi! Veramente! [emoji122]


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

in bocca al lupo
molto d'accordo con la f), il tempo è galantuomo, se hai ragione te la dà


----------



## matthew (17 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
> Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
> - perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
> a) riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
> ...



Già, a chi giura d'amarti. Almeno mi fosse successa la stessa cosa, e non mi fosse stato detto "io non ti amo più", forse non sarei qui adesso. Ma va bene così. La vita va avanti. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> Già, a chi giura d'amarti. Almeno mi fosse successa la stessa cosa, e non mi fosse stato detto "io non ti amo più", forse non sarei qui adesso. Ma va bene così. La vita va avanti. In bocca al lupo.


e tu come stai invece?


----------



## matthew (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e tu come stai invece?


Bene, direi. Dopo cinque anni e rotti, direi benone.
Ciò che mi fa sempre imbestialire, nel leggere altre storie, è sapere che sarebbe, forse (e dico forse), bastato che mia moglie avesse detto "ti amo ancora, nonostante le cazzate che ho fatto", e non "non ti amo più e forse non ti ho mai amato" (dopo quasi 15 anni di conoscenza), per impegnarmi a riprendere il rapporto con lei.
Ma evidentemente, ciò ha impostato il nostro rapporto su binari divergenti.
Va bene così, ripeto. Con i se ed i ma, non si cambia il passato.
e tu come stai?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> Già, a chi giura d'amarti. Almeno mi fosse successa la stessa cosa, e non mi fosse stato detto "io non ti amo più", *forse non sarei qui adesso*. Ma va bene così. La vita va avanti. In bocca al lupo.


bè un'unica cosa buona da quel non ti amo c'è stata allora


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> Bene, direi. Dopo cinque anni e rotti, direi benone.
> Ciò che mi fa sempre imbestialire, nel leggere altre storie, è sapere che sarebbe, forse (e dico forse), bastato che mia moglie avesse detto "ti amo ancora, nonostante le cazzate che ho fatto", e non "non ti amo più e forse non ti ho mai amato" (dopo quasi 15 anni di conoscenza), per impegnarmi a riprendere il rapporto con lei.
> Ma evidentemente, ciò ha impostato il nostro rapporto su binari divergenti.
> Va bene così, ripeto. Con i se ed i ma, non si cambia il passato.
> e tu come stai?


ho sempre difficolta a credere una cosa del genere...cioe' il non ti amo piu (peggio ancora il non ti ho mai amato) in un matrimonio
ne ho difficolta perche ho conosciuto persone che lo hanno detto solo per chiudere senza uno straccio di verita di fondo, per es mio padre, uno dei tanti, mi disse che dovette dire cosi a mia madre perche lei non mollava...
dopo quella frase ha mollato ma non era vero, tanto piu che oggi dopo 8 anni di separazione sono ancora single entrambi. e si che si amano ancora (in un modo malato ma si amano e non si parlano da 3 anni) ma ovviamente non sono proprio fatti per stare insieme
mio padre e' stato il traditore.
io ok, cambio casa tra poco e cosi forse riusciro a fare chiarezza ...diversi mesi separate forse aiuteranno, quantomeno a seppellire un po di rancore


----------



## matthew (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho sempre difficolta a credere una cosa del genere...cioe' il non ti amo piu (peggio ancora il non ti ho mai amato) in un matrimonio
> ne ho difficolta perche ho conosciuto persone che lo hanno detto solo per chiudere senza uno straccio di verita di fondo, per es mio padre, uno dei tanti, mi disse che dovette dire cosi a mia madre perche lei non mollava...
> dopo quella frase ha mollato ma non era vero, tanto piu che oggi dopo 8 anni di separazione sono ancora single entrambi. e si che si amano ancora (in un modo malato ma si amano e non si parlano da 3 anni) ma ovviamente non sono proprio fatti per stare insieme
> mio padre e' stato il traditore.
> io ok, cambio casa tra poco e cosi forse riusciro a fare chiarezza ...diversi mesi separate forse aiuteranno, quantomeno a seppellire un po di rancore


Mah: crederci o meno, che differenza fa? L'amore, in realtà, se fosse vero, dovrebbe palesarsi in modo evidente per chi si ama, spesso e.... volentier, invece di rimanere "nascosto" o chissà... presumere che esista.
Cambiare aria, aiuta tantissimo. Te lo posso garantire. almeno riesci a pensare a te stessa, non solo per porti quelle domande a cui non hai mai saputo dare risposta, ma soprattutto per trovare quelle risposte le cui domande sono sempre rimaste senza risposta (o, se vuoi, con una risposta che mai ti ha convinto).
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> Mah: crederci o meno, che differenza fa? *L'amore, in realtà, se fosse vero, dovrebbe palesarsi in modo evidente per chi si ama*, spesso e.... volentier, invece di rimanere "nascosto" o chissà... presumere che esista.
> Cambiare aria, aiuta tantissimo. Te lo posso garantire. almeno riesci a pensare a te stessa, non solo per porti quelle domande a cui non hai mai saputo dare risposta, ma soprattutto per trovare quelle risposte le cui domande sono sempre rimaste senza risposta (o, se vuoi, con una risposta che mai ti ha convinto).
> In bocca al lupo.


e' vero, pero' si mettono in atto tanti meccanismi che potremmo parlarne per giorni...diciamo che in CN (condizioni normali) dovrebbe proprio essere come dici tu


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
> Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
> - perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
> a) riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e' vero, pero' si mettono in atto tanti meccanismi che potremmo parlarne per giorni...diciamo che in CN (condizioni normali) dovrebbe proprio essere come dici tu


Perche' non tutti sono capaci di amare ed in quel caso, per quanto ti sbatti, e' dura.


----------



## matthew (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè un'unica cosa buona da quel non ti amo c'è stata allora


sì. hai ragione


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> Bene, direi. Dopo cinque anni e rotti, direi benone.
> Ciò che mi fa sempre imbestialire, nel leggere altre storie, è sapere che sarebbe, forse (e dico forse), bastato che mia moglie avesse detto "ti amo ancora, nonostante le cazzate che ho fatto", e non "non ti amo più e forse non ti ho mai amato" (dopo quasi 15 anni di conoscenza), per impegnarmi a riprendere il rapporto con lei.
> Ma evidentemente, ciò ha impostato il nostro rapporto su binari divergenti.
> Va bene così, ripeto. Con i se ed i ma, non si cambia il passato.
> e tu come stai?


Mi viene da dire che hai sbagliato a chiederglielo, come in un film di troisi ma seriamente cosa intendi con "se avesse detto?"


----------



## matthew (17 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi viene da dire che hai sbagliato a chiederglielo, come in un film di troisi ma seriamente cosa intendi con "se avesse detto?"


Già... se avesse detto. Forse l'incipit è sbagliato in partenza. Oltre a "se avesse detto", sarebbe stato opportuno anche "se avesse dimostrato (che mi amava ancora)". Perché a verbo deve seguire azione. Amare solo a parole è relativamente facile; ma far seguire i fatti alle parole, non è sempre scontato; non sempre siamo capaci di questa particolare forma di "coerenza".


----------



## Lorella (17 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
> Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
> - perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
> a) riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
> ...


Sono davvero molto contenta per te Jim. Concordo soprattutto sul fatto che si deve concedere un'altra possibilità. Anche io l'ho fatto e , se pur ancora fra alti e bassi......si va avanti! In bocca al lupo


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me non ci siamo ancora, "se ti avesse amato" questa e' la domanda. Perche' amare significa anche dimostrarlo. W la semplicita'.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> Già... se avesse detto. Forse l'incipit è sbagliato in partenza. Oltre a "se avesse detto", sarebbe stato opportuno anche "se avesse dimostrato (che mi amava ancora)". Perché a verbo deve seguire azione. Amare solo a parole è relativamente facile; ma far seguire i fatti alle parole, non è sempre scontato; non sempre siamo capaci di questa particolare forma di "coerenza".


Non credo non ti abbia mai amato.
Personalmente preferisco la sincerità - benchè amara - di un 'non ti amo più' di tanti 'giuro che ti amo ancora' è invece non è vero niente.


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> sì. hai ragione


La mia amica ha sempre ragione


----------



## JON (18 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
> Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
> - perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
> a) riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
> ...


Credo che più di tutto sia questo, il resto, vabbè, non guasta ma non è determinante.
Spider diceva che senza amore non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (23 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un anno e qualche mese dopo la scoperta del tradimento, un sintetico 'bilancio'.
> Le cose vanno meglio, decisamente meglio ;
> - perchè giusto ieri sera, e per la prima volta, se n'è brevemente riparlato e ;
> a)riparlarne mi faceva poco male, molto poco. La ferita sembra essersi rimarginata ;
> ...


Sono molto contento che la tua situazione si sia risolta. Fa ben sperare anche per la mia 

In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sono molto contento che la tua situazione si sia risolta. Fa ben sperare anche per la mia
> 
> In bocca al lupo! :up:


Ciao Juan,
'risolta' è una parola grossa.
Certe cose non si dimenticano e niente è più come prima.
Ma sicuramente l'aria è molto più serena, ed è già parecchio.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (24 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ciao Juan,
> 'risolta' è una parola grossa.
> Certe cose non si dimenticano e niente è più come prima.
> Ma sicuramente l'aria è molto più serena, ed è già parecchio.


Dimenticare sarebbe impossibile, poco umano direi. Ma forse perdonare si può, con le dovute sfumature, ed è meno divino di quanto si pensi...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Dimenticare sarebbe impossibile, poco umano direi. Ma forse perdonare si può, con le dovute sfumature, ed è meno divino di quanto si pensi...


Sei sulla buona strada Juan.
Però quest'estate divertiti...per i fatti tuoi...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (24 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei sulla buona strada Juan.
> Però quest'estate divertiti...per i fatti tuoi...


ahahahah ho già cominciato!


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> ahahahah ho già cominciato!


dài addosso !:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

*'ma dimmi la verità..'*

Ad un concerto insieme, primi di agosto, io e la mia compagna, e un sacco di amici incontrati lì per caso.
C'era anche 'lei', la mia ex amante, quella che mi aveva aiutato a scoprire la storia della mia compagna.
'Lei' che scherza a tre/quattro metri da noi, a voce alta, con un comune amico.
La mia compagna la guarda, mi guarda e mi fa :"dimmi la verità, mi vuoi dire che non hai avuto una storia con quella ?" 
........................................


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ad un concerto insieme, primi di agosto, io e la mia compagna, e un sacco di amici incontrati lì per caso.
> C'era anche 'lei', la mia ex amante, quella che mi aveva aiutato a scoprire la storia della mia compagna.
> 'Lei' che scherza a tre/quattro metri da noi, a voce alta, con un comune amico.
> La mia compagna la guarda, mi guarda e mi fa :"dimmi la verità, mi vuoi dire che non hai avuto una storia con quella ?"
> ........................................


scusa ma non capisco di cosa tu ti stupisca.
immagino tu abbia negato, no?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> scusa ma non capisco di cosa tu ti stupisca.
> immagino tu abbia negato, no?


Non mi stupivo Horny, raccontavo.
Complice il relativo buio e il casino (eravamo pur sempre ad un concerto, anche se un pò lontani dal palco) è stato semplice negare.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non mi stupivo Horny, raccontavo.
> Complice il relativo buio e il casino (eravamo pur sempre ad un concerto, anche se un pò lontani dal palco) è stato semplice negare.



Si chiama bluff e la risposta è quasi sempre rivelatrice.


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non mi stupivo Horny, raccontavo.
> Complice il relativo buio e il casino (eravamo pur sempre ad un concerto, anche se un pò lontani dal palco) è stato semplice negare.



Hai inserito la faccia a sorpresa, quindi chiedevo il motivo dello stupore.
io mi sarei sentita una codarda.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Hai inserito la faccia a sorpresa, quindi chiedevo il motivo dello stupore.
> io mi sarei sentita una codarda.


C'è un antefatto (che un pò mi salva).
Nel luglio 2008 lasciai la mia compagna, lei partì per una crociera in barca consigliata da una comune amica ed ebbe un flirt di una settimana con un tipo.
Al ritorno me lo disse, così come io le raccontai che ero uscito un paio di volte con quella che tre anni dopo sarebbe diventata la mia amante.
In quelle due sere non successe nulla, nonostante la 'disponibilità' di entrambi. 
Per cui diciamo che la mia compagna sa - da un pezzo - che c'è una certa 'simpatia' tra me e l'altra, ed è convinta - stante la gnoccagine della stessa - che è alquanto improbabile che tale simpatia non sia come minimo ricambiata dal sottoscritto.


----------



## Eratò (25 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non mi stupivo Horny, raccontavo.
> Complice il relativo buio e il casino (eravamo pur sempre ad un concerto, anche se un pò lontani dal palco) è stato semplice negare.


Mi ha sempre stupita la semplicita con cui alcune persone riescono a dire le bugie  e il riuscire a farlo al infinito...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre stupita la semplicita con cui alcune persone riescono a dire le bugie  e il riuscire a farlo al infinito...


Non sono un fuoriclasse della menzogna, e il contesto (buio e musica) ha aiutato parecchio....non era un interrogatorio nel silenzio di una stanza, nè una domanda vera e propria. Era più che altro un'affermazione...


----------



## Eratò (25 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono un fuoriclasse della menzogna, e il contesto (buio e musica) ha aiutato parecchio....non era un interrogatorio nel silenzio di una stanza, nè una domanda vera e propria. Era più che altro un'affermazione...


Quindi se il contesto fosse stato diverso ti saresti trovato in difficoltà e avresti rischiato di confessare? Fatto sta che nonostante tu non sia un fuoriclasse della menzogna, sei riuscito a nascondere il tradimento.Lei invece no...E non solo.Riesci a gestire il tutto benissimo anche in presenza della ex amante che continuate a frequentare.Se fossi la tua compagna e venissi a scoprire il tutto, mettendo in conto anche il continuo della frequentazione, mi incazzerei come una iena...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi se il contesto fosse stato diverso ti saresti trovato in difficoltà e avresti rischiato di confessare? Fatto sta che nonostante tu non sia un fuoriclasse della menzogna, sei riuscito a nascondere il tradimento.Lei invece no...E non solo.Riesci a gestire il tutto benissimo anche in presenza della ex amante che continuate a frequentare.Se fossi la tua compagna e venissi a scoprire il tutto, mettendo in conto anche il continuo della frequentazione, mi incazzerei come una iena...


Perfetto, nulla da eccepire, eccetto il fatto che i due tradimenti sono stati parecchio differenti e che la mia compagna diciamo che ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire (= se n'è fottuta di tutta una serie di timidi avvertimenti e non ha interrotto le comunicazioni neanche dopo l'arrivo di una lettera anonima).


----------



## Rocco_365 (25 Agosto 2015)

Scusa la domanda, ma se vi tradite a vicenda e non mi sembra che la cosa sia concordata, perché state insieme ?


----------



## Eratò (25 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perfetto, nulla da eccepire, eccetto il fatto che i due tradimenti sono stati parecchio differenti e che la mia compagna diciamo che ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire (= se n'è fottuta di tutta una serie di timidi avvertimenti e non ha interrotto le comunicazioni neanche dopo l'arrivo di una lettera anonima).


Ma perché continuare a confrontare il tradimento suo col tuo? Guarda che tu continui a mentire a lei e per lo più continui a frequentare l'altra come amica come se niente fosse sfruttando il fatto che non sei stato sgamato...Per me non è bello per niente.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perché continuare a confrontare il tradimento suo col tuo? Guarda che tu continui a mentire a lei e per lo più continui a frequentare l'altra come amica come se niente fosse sfruttando il fatto che non sei stato sgamato...Per me non è bello per niente.


Non 'frequento' l'altra.
La incontrai per caso vicino casa e accennò semplicemente al fatto che li vedeva spesso insieme. Da circa due anni vive a 100 metri da casa mia e non è difficile incrociarla.
Non credo di mentire, al limite 'ometto' , che è diverso.
Le due storie le paragono perché :
- se scrivo vorrei che chi legge abbia un quadro il più possibile completo della situazione ;
- sinceramente non me la sento di accomunare situazioni differenti, per me e non solo per me c'è tradimento e tradimento, ma se n'è già ampiamente discusso e ognuno rimane della sua idea.


----------



## Diletta (25 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non 'frequento' l'altra.
> La incontrai per caso vicino casa e accennò semplicemente al fatto che li vedeva spesso insieme.* Da circa due anni vive a 100 metri da casa mia e non è difficile incrociarla.*
> Non credo di mentire, al limite 'ometto' , che è diverso.
> Le due storie le paragono perché :
> ...



...per l'appunto...
Mi sento male se mi metto al posto di tua moglie e mi ci sento proprio perché lei NON SA, quindi, non sapendo, non può comportarsi liberamente.
E' un inganno, paragonabile al tradimento (per me, ovviamente). 
Ma, forse non ho ben capito, tua moglie sa che siete o siete stati amici?


----------



## Eratò (25 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non 'frequento' l'altra.
> La incontrai per caso vicino casa e accennò semplicemente al fatto che li vedeva spesso insieme. Da circa due anni vive a 100 metri da casa mia e non è difficile incrociarla.
> Non credo di mentire, al limite 'ometto' , che è diverso.
> Le due storie le paragono perché :
> ...


Ti ha chiesto se ci sei andato a letto e tu hai risposto di no... non ti giudico per aver "omesso"  (anche se la tua compagna lo chiamerebbe bugia) ma immagino la tua compagna che è stata sputtanata dalla tua ex amante gnocca(che esteticamente lo sarà  ma mentalmente è piccola piccola) in mezzo a te, che ometti e appunto la ex che nonostante tutto, invece di allontanarsi almeno di 10 km, sta pure a ridersela allegramente. :unhappy:


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...per l'appunto...
> Mi sento male se mi metto al posto di tua moglie e mi ci sento proprio perché lei NON SA, quindi, non sapendo, non può comportarsi liberamente.
> E' un inganno, paragonabile al tradimento (per me, ovviamente).
> Ma, forse non ho ben capito, tua moglie sa che siete o siete stati amici?


Sa che siamo usciti due volte insieme nell'agosto del 2008, lo sa da sempre.
Io e la mia compagna c'eravamo lasciati un mese prima e ci siamo rimessi insieme a metà ottobre.
In quelle due sere non successe nulla, io tornai insieme con la mia compagna e fine momentanea di ogni contatto.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti ha chiesto se ci sei andato a letto e tu hai risposto di no..


Durante la 'storia' della mia compagna (quella per la quale sono finito qui) le ho chiesto più volte che tipo di rapporto intratteneva col tipo. La risposta : "solo chiacchiere e caffè".
Prima che iniziasse la storia avevo già intercettato una conversazione fra i due, nella quale lui le scriveva quanto e da quanto tempo gli piaceva.
Le feci presente che avevo letto, fui rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo.
Poi, la lettera anonima.
Le dico di averla ricevuta, lei nega tutto.
Io quasi quasi ci credo ( e quindi continuo a fidarmi).
E sai perché ?
Perché credo che queste cose possono succedere, ma se sei così idiota da non capire che arriva un momento nel quale O vuoti il sacco e fai le valigie O chiudi la storia una volta e per sempre allora questa arroganza, questo credersi furbi quando la verità é lì ad un passo e ti inchioda allora...fai la fine che meriti.
Ci vuole continenza, e senso del limite.
Non ne ha avuti e mi ha costretto a cercare una verità che non avrei mai voluto scoprire e che, alle mie timide domande, mi era sempre stata negata.
Che se la cerchi, la sua verità, visto che non s'è fermata neanche davanti ad un fondato sospetto.


----------



## Eratò (25 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Durante la 'storia' della mia compagna (quella per la quale sono finito qui) le ho chiesto più volte che tipo di rapporto intratteneva col tipo. La risposta : "solo chiacchiere e caffè".
> Prima che iniziasse la storia avevo già intercettato una conversazione fra i due, nella quale lui le scriveva quanto e da quanto tempo gli piaceva.
> Le feci presente che avevo letto, fui rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo.
> Poi, la lettera anonima.
> ...


E quindi va ingannata e va punita al infinito... Era meglio che la lasciavi a questo punto.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

hai deciso tu, a sua completa insaputa per entrambi, chi in questa storia va assolto e chi no. 
Questo è il vero e grande tradimento di coppia.


sienne


----------



## Eratò (25 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai deciso tu, a sua completa insaputa per entrambi, chi in questa storia va assolto e chi no.
> Questo è il vero e grande tradimento di coppia.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (25 Agosto 2015)

*Ma è chiaro che*

quando una coppia viene in contatto con la realtà del tradimento, da questo resta macchiata. Sparisce la sintonia che c'era fra i due e la piena serenità che la dà soltanto chi non ha nulla da nascondere e chi non ha nulla da farsi perdonare.
E non torna quel tipo di legame, come fa a ricrearsi quando l'innocenza di quella coppia se ne è andata a farsi friggere?
Lo si legge dalle parole di Jim che sono l'espressione di un cuore indurito.
Jim non ha mica perdonato la sua compagna...ma dovrei chiederlo a lui, anzi, mi scuso con lui per avere avuto la presunzione di sentenziare.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E quindi va ingannata e va punita al infinito... Era meglio che la lasciavi a questo punto.


Queste sono conclusioni tutte tue che lascio a te.
Nessuno la punisce all'infinito, la 'punizione' é bella che finita da un pezzo se é per questo....


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> quando una coppia viene in contatto con la realtà del tradimento, da questo resta macchiata. Sparisce la sintonia che c'era fra i due e la piena serenità che la dà soltanto chi non ha nulla da nascondere e chi non ha nulla da farsi perdonare.
> E non torna quel tipo di legame, come fa a ricrearsi quando l'innocenza di quella coppia se ne è andata a farsi friggere?
> Lo si legge dalle parole di Jim che sono l'espressione di un cuore indurito.
> Jim non ha mica perdonato la sua compagna...ma dovrei chiederlo a lui, anzi, mi scuso con lui per avere avuto la presunzione di sentenziare.


Figurati...ti assicuro che ormai sono molto più sereno, anche se ogni tanto penso a quello che è successo e anche se non fa male mi rode il semplice fatto che il mio pensiero vada a quei fatti.
L'ho perdonata, eccome.
Ma il perdono prescinde dalla considerazione che avevo e che ho su come ha gestito la storia e sulla gestione del post. La peggiore che si potesse immaginare.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda, ma se vi tradite a vicenda e non mi sembra che la cosa sia concordata, perché state insieme ?


Rispondo per me : io l'ho tradita per banale, superficiale,umanissima attrazione fisica. Perché mi piaceva da una vita, e sapevo che era reciproco. Ma ero innamorato della mia compagna e questa storia 'extra' non mi destabilizzò neanche un pò. Ci vedevamo molto saltuariamente, da parte mia poco o punto coinvolgimento emotivo. Ho chiuso io la storia (che sarebbe tranquillamente potuta continuare) senza interferenze esterne o perché qualcuni sapeva ed era meglio squagliarsi. 
No. 
Cosciente che "un bel gioco dura poco" chiusi la storia senza tentennamento alcuno.


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> quando una coppia viene in contatto con la realtà del tradimento, da questo resta macchiata. Sparisce la sintonia che c'era fra i due e la piena serenità che la dà soltanto chi non ha nulla da nascondere e chi non ha nulla da farsi perdonare.
> E non torna quel tipo di legame, come fa a ricrearsi quando l'innocenza di quella coppia se ne è andata a farsi friggere?
> Lo si legge dalle parole di Jim che sono l'espressione di un cuore indurito.
> Jim non ha mica perdonato la sua compagna...ma dovrei chiederlo a lui, anzi, mi scuso con lui per avere avuto la presunzione di sentenziare.


Quindi fa bene a elevarsi a giudice della coppia scegliendo lui per tutti. E questo si chiama ricostruzione...Mah.


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Queste sono conclusioni tutte tue che lascio a te.
> Nessuno la punisce all'infinito, la 'punizione' é bella che finita da un pezzo se é per questo....


E il mio punto di vista certo... Sai nei forum funziona così.Fatto sta che avete tradito entrambi, neanche tu hai saputo fermarti per tempo... Tu sei stato più furbo e fortunato a non farti sgamare ma lei, grazie a quella gnocca(pare che lo scrivi per vantartene, quasi quasi il pensiero ti gratifica) della tua ex amante è stata sputtanata...


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Durante la 'storia' della mia compagna (quella per la quale sono finito qui) le ho chiesto più volte che tipo di rapporto intratteneva col tipo. La risposta : "solo chiacchiere e caffè".
> Prima che iniziasse la storia avevo già intercettato una conversazione fra i due, nella quale lui le scriveva quanto e da quanto tempo gli piaceva.
> Le feci presente che avevo letto, fui rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo.
> Poi, la lettera anonima.
> ...


Jim posso chiederti una cosa?ma voi due perchè state insieme?
Ok,abbiamo opinioni e misure diverse, io ti leggo e non mi pari fesso.
E allora che storia è la vostra? vi lasciate lei parte per una vacanza..... e tromba con uno...tornate insieme e trombi con una,poi lei finisce gambe all'aria con uno che era solo cornetti e caffè...!
MA che storia è?malata e insana.Continenza e senso del limite?e perdonami dov'è?fraccate di cazzate,mutande che si sfilano come lampi,saette di carne,omissioni,bugie,tradimenti della peggiore risma,verità  non dette e che comunque non inchiodano..ma che futuro ti aspetta?ma ci pensi al tuo futuro?e magari ci scappa pure un figlio.
Sai jim a me sembra decisamente palese quanto tu sia abituato alla sua presenza e sottovaluti certi segnali,ma una donna così che affidabilità pensi ti possa dare?appena giri l'angolo,mente e se trova quello giusto finisce prona...non capisco!


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jim posso chiederti una cosa?ma voi due perchè state insieme?
> Ok,abbiamo opinioni e misure diverse, io ti leggo e non mi pari fesso.
> E allora che storia è la vostra? vi lasciate lei parte per una vacanza..... e tromba con uno...tornate insieme e trombi con una,poi lei finisce gambe all'aria con uno che era solo cornetti e caffè...!
> MA che storia è?malata e insana.Continenza e senso del limite?e perdonami dov'è?fraccate di cazzate,mutande che si sfilano come lampi,saette di carne,omissioni,bugie,tradimenti della peggiore risma,verità  non dette e che comunque non inchiodano..ma che futuro ti aspetta?ma ci pensi al tuo futuro?e magari ci scappa pure un figlio.
> *Sai jim a me sembra decisamente palese quanto tu sia abituato alla sua presenza e sottovaluti certi segnali,ma una donna così che affidabilità pensi ti possa dare?appena giri l'angolo,mente e se trova quello giusto finisce prona...non capisco!*


Penso che oscuro abbia perfettamente ragione. Se è giù successo, risuccederà di nuovo. Per entrambi.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E il mio punto di vista certo... Sai nei forum funziona così.Fatto sta che avete tradito entrambi, neanche tu hai saputo fermarti per tempo... Tu sei stato più furbo e fortunato a non farti sgamare ma lei, grazie a quella gnocca(pare che lo scrivi per vantartene, quasi quasi il pensiero ti gratifica) della tua ex amante è stata sputtanata...



Ciao

saranno pure due tradimenti differenti. Ma per arrivare ad andare dalla ex amante per chiedere dell'aiuto per sgamare la compagnia ... significa che una bella fetta di complicità, intimità, confidenza vi è. Altro che storie che era solo sesso, banale e superficiale. Era ed è ancora oggi ben di più. Nessuno aiuto un'altro in una faccenda così delicata se l'unica cosa che li legava era solo del sesso. Ci vuole altro ... ben altro. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> saranno pure due tradimenti differenti. Ma per arrivare ad andare dalla ex amante per chiedere dell'aiuto per sgamare la compagnia ... significa che una bella fetta di complicità, intimità, confidenza vi è. Altro che storie che era solo sesso, banale e superficiale. Era ed è ancora oggi ben di più. Nessuno aiuto un'altro in una faccenda così delicata se l'unica cosa che li legava era solo del sesso. Ci vuole altro ... ben altro.
> 
> ...


Competi alla perfezione il mio pensiero.E a questo punto non riesco a capire perché i 2 tradimenti sarebbero tanto diversi se escludiamo che lui lo sa mentre lei no...La complicita e l'intimità ci sono stati in entrambi i casi...


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Penso che oscuro abbia perfettamente ragione. Se è giù successo, risuccederà di nuovo. Per entrambi.


Rocco,io sono un sognatore,sono stato un sognatore,anche se sto smettendo di esserlo.Ma cazzo la mia donna dovrebbe essere la mia complice,non che appena giro l'angolo finisce a pecora,e per coprirsi una serie di bugie e omissioni...ma che cazzo di vita è?


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rocco,io sono un sognatore,sono stato un sognatore,anche se sto smettendo di esserlo.Ma cazzo la mia donna dovrebbe essere la mia complice,non che appena giro l'angolo finisce a pecora,e per coprirsi una serie di bugie e omissioni...ma che cazzo di vita è?


Jim ha fatto uguale e sta facendo uguale....Omettere e negare.Non è tanto diverso da lei eh?


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Jim ha fatto uguale e sta facendo uguale....Omettere e negare.Non è tanto diverso da lei eh?


Infatti ho scritto di una storia inquinata e malata,lui agisce come lei...


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Jim ha fatto uguale e sta facendo uguale....Omettere e negare.Non è tanto diverso da lei eh?



Ciao

lui si è e continua a comportarsi peggio, secondo me. 
Non si tratta neanche tanto dell'aspetto che abbia omesso o mentito riguardo ad una sua storia con l'altra. 
Ma si è assolto, facendo ricadere su di lei le colpe ecc. della coppia ... ha giustificato tutti i suoi comportamenti con il fatto che i tradimenti non erano uguali, dandosi campo libero per ira, rabbia, litigate, far sentire lei male ecc. non ha vergogna di nulla e senso di co-responsabilità, se la coppia ha vacillato. Ed il semplice fatto che lei chieda, se lui abbia avuto una storia, sta a significare che lei qualcosa ha intuito e percepito ... ma tutto questo non conta. E questo stona molto ... 

Una persona che assume le sue responsabilità, anche se non racconta la sua parte, le toglie tanto peso all'altro per equilibrare e per trovare un comune senso di coppia. Basterebbe ammettere, che tante colpe se lei ha cercato altro, l'ha anche lui. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto di una storia inquinata e malata,lui agisce come lei...


Io di equilibrio qui non ne vedo proprigni volta che gli si scrive qualcosa sul suo di comportamento, lui risponde "però lei ha detto, ha fatto, è stata idiota".Piu che un avvicinamento sembra una sfida..


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lui si è e continua a comportarsi peggio, secondo me.
> Non si tratta neanche tanto dell'aspetto che abbia omesso o mentito riguardo ad una sua storia con l'altra.
> ...


Esatto....Lui candido e libero di responsabilita e sbagli mentre lei una traditrice idiota che si merita l'inganno....Come dicevo ad Oscuro non ne vedo di equilibrio.


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è un antefatto (che un pò mi salva).
> Nel luglio 2008 lasciai la mia compagna, lei partì per una crociera in barca consigliata da una comune amica ed ebbe un flirt di una settimana con un tipo.
> Al ritorno me lo disse, così come io le raccontai che ero uscito un paio di volte con quella che tre anni dopo sarebbe diventata la mia amante.
> In quelle due sere non successe nulla, nonostante la 'disponibilità' di entrambi.
> Per cui diciamo che la mia compagna sa - da un pezzo - che c'è una certa 'simpatia' tra me e l'altra, ed è convinta - stante la gnoccagine della stessa - che è alquanto improbabile che tale simpatia non sia come minimo ricambiata dal sottoscritto.


E Jim non te la prendere, fino ad oggi sul confronto tra i vostri tradimenti mi son espressa poco ma questo post riguardo al "artefatto che ti salva" mi ha dato l'impressione di furbizia spicciola.Che poi ti sei mai chiesto perché al epoca con la gnocca non è successo niente mentre doveva succedere quando stavi con la tua compagna?


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2015)

OT grande come una casa.
Ma che palle leggere sempre di ste presunti gnoccaggini delle tizie con cui certi hanno fatto le corna...
Ma a sto punto son proprio contenta di non essere sta strafiga.
Mi verrebbe la depressione: "sai, sei figa, mi rincoglionisco solo per quello e mi ti faccio"
Ma santo cielo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT grande come una casa.
> Ma che palle leggere sempre di ste presunti gnoccaggini delle tizie con cui certi hanno fatto le corna...
> Ma a sto punto son proprio contenta di non essere sta strafiga.
> Mi verrebbe la depressione: "sai, sei figa, mi rincoglionisco solo per quello e mi ti faccio"
> Ma santo cielo.


verde:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rocco,io sono un sognatore,sono stato un sognatore,anche se sto smettendo di esserlo.Ma cazzo la mia donna dovrebbe essere la mia complice,non che appena giro l'angolo finisce a pecora,e per coprirsi una serie di bugie e omissioni...ma che cazzo di vita è?


Oscuro anche io la penso esattamente come te. Peccato che la vita, soprattutto per gli incontri che ho fatto, ha smesso di farmi pensare che il sogno possa realizzarsi. Ho avuto una storia di quasi 10 anni con tanto di convivenza e alla fine le bugie da parte sua erano tante e troppe. E' finita perché lei aveva voglia di libertà e io ero diventato un peso che la tratteneva dalle esperienze che voleva fare (il tormentone che ripeteva alla fine era che si era messa con me troppo da giovane a 23 anni e io le avevo impedito di fare altre esperienze). L'altra storia era con la narcisista di cui ho scritto sul forum. Anche qua un castello di bugie e sotterfugi, in cui io mi sentivo solo un amico da sfruttare al bisogno.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> verde:rotfl::rotfl:


E che cazzo!!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> OT grande come una casa.
> Ma che palle leggere sempre di ste presunti gnoccaggini delle tizie con cui certi hanno fatto le corna...
> Ma a sto punto son proprio contenta di non essere sta strafiga.
> Mi verrebbe la depressione: "sai, sei figa, mi rincoglionisco solo per quello e mi ti faccio"
> Ma santo cielo.


Come se fosse un'attenuante.Solo per capire,io sono fuori dal mondo,e grazie a dio,ma cambia qualcosa se tradisco con una gnocca e meno gnocca?
Solo per capire,dato che nel mio passato ci sono un pò tutti i tipi di donna,dalle infermiere alle spogliarelliste,vorrei capire cosa minchia cambia?
Sarà che ho sbagliato pure questo?ci sono donne che mi piacciono e donne che non mi attraggono,i tradimenti sono legati alla avvenenza dei soggetti?
Quando ho tradito io,la mia amante era meno avvenente della donna che avevo accanto,ma molto più sensuale,quindi?
SO strano?so matto?so algido?so coglione?so stronzo?
Una donna mi arrapa anche se meno bella di un'altra,devo farmi visitare?
Io mi son sempre sentito diverso,ma a leggere qui dentro mi sento fuori posto,dannatamente fuori posto.


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT grande come una casa.
> Ma che palle leggere sempre di ste presunti gnoccaggini delle tizie con cui certi hanno fatto le corna...
> Ma a sto punto son proprio contenta di non essere sta strafiga.
> Mi verrebbe la depressione: "sai, sei figa, mi rincoglionisco solo per quello e mi ti faccio"
> Ma santo cielo.


E che vuoi mettere tra "ho tradito con una gnocca " e "ho tradito con una normale"? C'è una reputazione da difendere


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT grande come una casa.
> Ma che palle leggere sempre di ste presunti gnoccaggini delle tizie con cui certi hanno fatto le corna...
> Ma a sto punto son proprio contenta di non essere sta strafiga.
> Mi verrebbe la depressione: "sai, sei figa, mi rincoglionisco solo per quello e mi ti faccio"
> Ma santo cielo.


Generalmente la prima cosa che colpisce in una persona é l'aspetto fisico, soprattutto quando di quella persona si sa poco o niente. Il primo impatto, con chiunque, é visivo. Conoscendosi si possono scoprire affinità e/o divergenze, gusti e modo di vedere le cose. Personalmente non mi considero una persona superficiale, ma questo non mi ha certo evitato, nella vita, di comportarmi con cosciente superficialità. C'è chi ha bisogno di inventarsi un mondo per giustificare una scappatella, e spesso sono tutte cazzate che nascondono la banale, benché umanissima, attrazione fisica. Per me è sempre stata conditio sine qua non per intraprendere una relazione. Non l'unica, ovviamente. Ma é per me presupposto indispensabile e, come dire, propedeutico a tutto il resto.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come se fosse un'attenuante.Solo per capire,io sono fuori dal mondo,e grazie a dio,ma cambia qualcosa se tradisco con una gnocca e meno gnocca?
> Solo per capire,dato che nel mio passato ci sono un pò tutti i tipi di donna,dalle infermiere alle spogliarelliste,vorrei capire cosa minchia cambia?
> Sarà che ho sbagliato pure questo?ci sono donne che mi piacciono e donne che non mi attraggono,i tradimenti sono legati alla avvenenza dei soggetti?
> Quando ho tradito io,la mia amante era meno avvenente della donna che avevo accanto,ma molto più sensuale,quindi?
> ...


E' l'ennesima giustificazione
Era così figa che io ho tradito ma chiunque al mio posto avrebbe fatto uguale. Della serie " e quando mai mi ricapita?"
Comunque più leggo storie così più mi rendo conto che mille volte un tradimento per passione, attrazione sentimento amicizia (metteteci quel che volete) che un tradimento come quello di Jim. Vuoto.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che vuoi mettere tra "ho tradito con una gnocca " e "ho tradito con una normale"? C'è una reputazione da difendere


Figurati il mio ex amante che diceva che ero un cesso arrapante... 
Come la spiegava??? :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che vuoi mettere tra "ho tradito con una gnocca " e "ho tradito con una normale"? C'è una reputazione da difendere


Io rido...ma un amico parlava di 'casi limite'...cioè casi nei quali non si può non farlo....


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Generalmente la prima cosa che colpisce in una persona é l'aspetto fisico, soprattutto quando di quella persona si sa poco o niente. Il primo impatto, con chiunque, é visivo. Conoscendosi si possono scoprire affinità e/o divergenze, gusti e modo di vedere le cose. Personalmente non mi considero una persona superficiale, ma questo non mi ha certo evitato, nella vita, di comportarmi con cosciente superficialità. C'è chi ha bisogno di inventarsi un mondo per giustificare una scappatella, e spesso sono tutte cazzate che nascondono la banale, benché umanissima, attrazione fisica. Per me è sempre stata conditio sine qua non per intraprendere una relazione. Non l'unica, ovviamente. Ma é per me presupposto indispensabile e, come dire, propedeutico a tutto il resto.


Quindi se incontri una gnocca e se questa è disponibile, non puoi fare a meno di tradire ?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' l'ennesima giustificazione
> Era così figa che io ho tradito ma chiunque al mio posto avrebbe fatto uguale. Della serie " e quando mai mi ricapita?"
> Comunque più leggo storie così più mi rendo conto che mille volte un tradimento per passione, attrazione sentimento amicizia (metteteci quel che volete) che un tradimento come quello di Jim. Vuoto.


Boh, può essere.
Certo io ho tradito per amore, visto che la storia tra me e la mia compagna é frutto di un tradimento, quindi conosco bene la differenza. Che è enorme.


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figurati il mio ex amante che diceva che ero un cesso arrapante...
> Come la spiegava??? :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Boh, può essere.
> Certo io ho tradito per amore, visto che la storia tra me e la mia compagna é frutto di un tradimento, quindi conosco bene la differenza. Che è enorme.


appunto. Proprio perchè la sai dovresti capire molto meglio lei che te....


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi se incontri una gnocca e se questa è disponibile, non puoi fare a meno di tradire ?


No.
Dico che è più difficile resistere, che è diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No.
> Dico che è più difficile resistere, che è diverso.


Tristezza


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> appunto. Proprio perchè la sai dovresti capire molto meglio lei che te....


Eh no.
Perché se è un gioco superficialotto per evadere un pò ma sai ogni giorno chi sei e cosa vuoi ok...se la sbandata é forte allora devi davvero convincermi che ami davvero me e solo me.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tristezza


Sarà pure triste ma é la verità....o vuoi dirmi che resisteresti allo stesso modo ad un gran figo con un bel cervello piuttosto che di fronte ad un barilotto insignificante ?


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io rido...ma un amico parlava di 'casi limite'...cioè casi nei quali non si può non farlo....


Ah...immagina però se la tua compagna dicesse che non ha potuto fare a meno di tradirti vista la gnoccagine e il fascino irresistibile del amante....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eh no.
> Perché se è un gioco superficialotto per evadere un pò ma sai ogni giorno chi sei e cosa vuoi ok...se la sbandata é forte allora devi davvero convincermi che ami davvero me e solo me.


Infatti il problema è che per te andare a letto con qualcuno è un gioco superficialotto. 
Questo mi farebbe incazzare da morire. Aver sposato un uomo che ragiona così


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sarà pure triste ma é la verità....o vuoi dirmi che resisteresti allo stesso modo ad un gran figo con un bel cervello piuttosto che di fronte ad un barilotto insignificante ?


Il cervello lo hai aggiunto adesso per completare.
Prima mi sembrava di capire che bastava fosse figa
Io sono un caso clinico. Non scopo con uno perchè è figo. Devi avere molto di più e spesso l'essere figo è l'ultima caratteristica che può anche non essere presente.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ah...immagina però se la tua compagna dicesse che non ha potuto fare a meno di tradirti vista la gnoccagine e il fascino irresistibile del amante....


L'amante a suo modo era fascinoso, non tanto per l'aspetto esteriore quanto per quello 'intellettuale'...


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Rocco*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Oscuro anche io la penso esattamente come te. Peccato che la vita, soprattutto per gli incontri che ho fatto, ha smesso di farmi pensare che il sogno possa realizzarsi. Ho avuto una storia di quasi 10 anni con tanto di convivenza e alla fine le bugie da parte sua erano tante e troppe. E' finita perché lei aveva voglia di libertà e io ero diventato un peso che la tratteneva dalle esperienze che voleva fare (il tormentone che ripeteva alla fine era che si era messa con me troppo da giovane a 23 anni e io le avevo impedito di fare altre esperienze). L'altra storia era con la narcisista di cui ho scritto sul forum. Anche qua un castello di bugie e sotterfugi, in cui io mi sentivo solo un amico da sfruttare al bisogno.


Gli avevi impedito di fare altre esperienze?e cazzo gli hai puntato una pistola alla testa per stare con te?
HO AVUTO UN 'ESTATE DIFFICILE..non vorrei incazzarmi però,porca troia a ma sta gente chi cazzo vieta di essere single e sbranare cazzi a iosa?
La nostra è una generazione di merda questa è la verità,non abbiam rispetto per noi stessi e per gli altri.
Oh io ho una compagna da 10 anni,alti e bassi,ok ci sta,ma se voglio farmi i cazzi miei,fine della storia e avanti libero a cazzo dritto verso la vita.
RAGAZZI DOBBIAMO ESSERE PURE coerenti,VOGLIO LA FERRARI MA NON HO I SOLDI PER LA BENZINA E beati cazzi belli miei.
e NO,NON SI PUò AVERE TUTTO!
Stiamo insieme ma volano cazzi e pecorine?e che stamo a fà insieme?a farci i dispetti?na gara a chi ha il cazzo più lungo?e allora vinco a mani basse,ma siamo a  questo?
Lungi da me fare il moralizzatore,che nell'armadio fra scheletri e fantasmi...cazzo mi riempiono le giornate....un fantasma in particolare poi....anche le nottate,e i giorni di festa...ma cazzo dai non è possibile.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

ma se l'amante donna o uomo è brutto/a, il tradimento è meno grave?
chiedo perchè questa cosa ogni tanto sembra saltare fuori
secondo me l'amante "deve" piacere parecchio, altrimenti il senso quale sarebbe?
quindi mi pare ovvio che una conoscenza superficiale si basi molto sull'aspetto fisico e sul fascino, altrimenti si approfondisce la conoscenza e ci si fidanza! o sbaglio?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il cervello lo hai aggiunto adesso per completare.
> Prima mi sembrava di capire che bastava fosse figa
> Io sono un caso clinico. Non scopo con uno perchè è figo. Devi avere molto di più e spesso l'essere figo è l'ultima caratteristica che può anche non essere presente.


La mia ex amante, oltre che gnocca, ce le aveva tutte, o quasi. Compresa certamente una grande, esagerata stima di sé.


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> La mia ex amante, oltre che gnocca, ce le aveva tutte, o quasi. Compresa certamente una grande, esagerata stima di sé.


Ok,non giudico questo.Hai tradito per amore?OK,CAZZO STAI A FA CON LA TUA DONNA?


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,non giudico questo.Hai tradito per amore?OK,CAZZO STAI A FA CON LA TUA DONNA?


Probabilmente per comodità.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,non giudico questo.Hai tradito per amore?OK,CAZZO STAI A FA CON LA TUA DONNA?


Io ho tradito per amore la mia EX moglie per la mia ATTUALE compagna. Il tradimento di cui si parla qui é successivo, e dall'intensità completamente differente.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma se l'amante donna o uomo è brutto/a, il tradimento è meno grave?
> chiedo perchè questa cosa ogni tanto sembra saltare fuori
> secondo me l'amante "deve" piacere parecchio, altrimenti il senso quale sarebbe?
> q*uindi mi pare ovvio che una conoscenza superficiale si basi molto sull'aspetto fisico e sul fascino, altrimenti si approfondisce la conoscenza e ci si fidanza! o sbaglio*?


Per quel che mi riguarda sbagli
Si base sul fascino che nulla c'entra secondo me con l'aspetto fisico. Se non approfondisco la conoscenza non ci scopo. Fidanzarsi non ha a che vedere con la conoscenza ma con l'amore. 
Posso approfondire la conoscenza e apprezzarti molto ma non amarti e non desiderare una storia vera


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

quindi leggendo qua e là se l'amante ha poco fascino superficiale etc. si è dei traditori poco superficiali e meno egoisti, anzi forse si fa anche opere di bene??
ma non vi sembra assurdo 'sto discorso?


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda sbagli
> Si base sul fascino che nulla c'entra secondo me con l'aspetto fisico. Se non approfondisco la conoscenza non ci scopo. Fidanzarsi non ha a che vedere con la conoscenza ma con l'amore.
> Posso approfondire la conoscenza e apprezzarti molto ma non amarti e non desiderare una storia vera


intendevo fascino superficiale, vale a dire un complesso di cose che viene colto facilmente
comunque non capisco cosa cambia, dal punto di vista del tradimento


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eh no.
> Perché se è un gioco superficialotto per evadere un pò ma sai ogni giorno chi sei e cosa vuoi ok...se la sbandata é forte allora devi davvero convincermi che ami davvero me e solo me.


Ciao

E tu, cosa dimostri, se permetti che si creano situazioni come quella del concerto? Con l'ex amante a qualche metro da voi e la tua compagna che ti chiede se vi è stato qualcosa?

Sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io ho tradito per amore la mia EX moglie per la mia ATTUALE compagna. Il tradimento di cui si parla qui é successivo, e dall'intensità completamente differente.


E al tua attuale compagna e questa che racconta un sacco di bugie?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E al tua attuale compagna e questa che racconta un sacco di bugie?


Già.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> E tu, cosa dimostri, se permetti che si creano situazioni come quella del concerto? Con l'ex amante a qualche metro da voi e la tua compagna che ti chiede se vi è stato qualcosa?
> 
> Sienne


Non ho capito cosa dovrei dimostrare....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi leggendo qua e là se l'amante ha poco fascino superficiale etc. si è dei traditori poco superficiali e meno egoisti, anzi forse si fa anche opere di bene??
> ma non vi sembra assurdo 'sto discorso?


Io non intendevo questo
La distinzione era tra tradire per una scopata e tradire se coinvolti


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non intendevo questo
> La distinzione era tra tradire per una scopata e tradire se coinvolti


La seconda ti frega, e ti fa venire dei sensi di colpa grandi quanto una casa. La prima ti dice che sei un superficiale - magari anche un pò imbecille - ma la notte dormi tranquillo.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non intendevo questo
> La distinzione era tra tradire per una scopata e tradire se coinvolti


non "basta" essere coinvolti dal fatto che il/la tipo/a ci piace un sacco, grazie al fascino subito in solo qualche incontro?
deve essere per forza un coinvolgimento meno superficiale?
intendo dire che secondo me se si tradisce in modo superficiale non si è sempre una persona superficiale (= non è detto, dipende), proprio perchè è un tradimento


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.


Bell'affare.Altra conferma della mia teoria.
All'epoca eri sposato e la tua attuale compagna non si è fatta scupolo a trombarsi uno sposato,questo già doveva farti capire le qualità morali di questa donna.....
Perchè noi pensiamo che succede sempre ad altri....!Con me sarà diversa....un cazzo.
Ok quella donna mi piace,mi prende,mi attizza..ma chi cazzo è?che principi di vita? 
Jim e tu hai trovato pane per i tuoi denti,anzi a dirla tutta,tu hai trovato che ti sta sfasciando il sedere giorno per giorno...!E non c'è nulla da meravigliarsi sai,tu eri impegnato e non si è fatta problemi,parte per la vacanza vi siete appena lasciati e se scopa uno,sta con te,e se tromba un altro,asserendo che erano solo incontri a base di consumazioni innocenti al bar....jim ma ti va bene sta vita?


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> non "basta" essere coinvolti dal fatto che il/la tipo/a ci piace un sacco, grazie al fascino subito in solo qualche incontro?
> deve essere per forza un coinvolgimento meno superficiale?
> intendo dire che secondo me se si tradisce in modo superficiale non si è sempre una persona superficiale (= non è detto, dipende), proprio perchè è un tradimento


Una persona che tradisce in modo superficiale che persona è allora?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La seconda ti frega, e ti fa venire dei sensi di colpa grandi quanto una casa. La prima ti dice che sei un superficiale - magari anche un pò imbecille - ma la notte dormi tranquillo.


Preferisco i sensi di colpa a pensare che sono superficiale e imbecille. Soprattutto spero di non avere sposato un uomo con queste caratteristiche


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> non "basta" essere coinvolti dal fatto che il/la tipo/a ci piace un sacco, grazie al fascino subito in solo qualche incontro?
> deve essere per forza un coinvolgimento meno superficiale?
> intendo dire che secondo me se si tradisce in modo superficiale non si è sempre una persona superficiale (= non è detto, dipende), proprio perchè è un tradimento


Non si è superficiali. si vive in maniera superficiale qualcosa che io non riesco a vivere così. Quindi mi auguro che anche la persona che è al mio fianco la pensi come me


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La seconda ti frega, e ti fa venire dei sensi di colpa grandi quanto una casa. La prima ti dice che sei un superficiale - magari anche un pò imbecille -* ma la notte dormi tranquillo*.




...e per me rimane un bel mistero come si faccia...ho già fatto uno sforzo enorme a capire che per tanti è possibile, e qui mi fermo.
Mah.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bell'affare.Altra conferma della mia teoria.
> All'epoca eri sposato e la tua attuale compagna non si è fatta scupolo a trombarsi uno sposato,questo già doveva farti capire le qualità morali di questa donna.....
> Perchè noi pensiamo che succede sempre ad altri....!Con me sarà diversa....un cazzo.
> Ok quella donna mi piace,mi prende,mi attizza..ma chi cazzo è?che principi di vita?
> Jim e tu hai trovato pane per i tuoi denti,anzi a dirla tutta,tu hai trovato che ti sta sfasciando il sedere giorno per giorno...!E non c'è nulla da meravigliarsi sai,tu eri impegnato e non si è fatta problemi,parte per la vacanza vi siete appena lasciati e se scopa uno,sta con te,e se tromba un altro,asserendo che erano solo incontri a base di consumazioni innocenti al bar....jim ma ti va bene sta vita?


All'epoca eravamo ENTRAMBI sposati ed abbiamo lasciato ENTRAMBI i rispettivi marito e moglie.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bell'affare.Altra conferma della mia teoria.
> All'epoca eri sposato e la tua attuale compagna non si è fatta scupolo a trombarsi uno sposato,*questo già doveva farti capire le qualità morali di questa donna....*.
> Perchè noi pensiamo che succede sempre ad altri....!Con me sarà diversa....un cazzo.
> Ok quella donna mi piace,mi prende,mi attizza..ma chi cazzo è?che principi di vita?
> Jim e tu hai trovato pane per i tuoi denti,anzi a dirla tutta,tu hai trovato che ti sta sfasciando il sedere giorno per giorno...!E non c'è nulla da meravigliarsi sai,tu eri impegnato e non si è fatta problemi,parte per la vacanza vi siete appena lasciati e se scopa uno,sta con te,e se tromba un altro,asserendo che erano solo incontri a base di consumazioni innocenti al bar....jim ma ti va bene sta vita?


Un proverbio della mia regione dice che "il vento fa il suo giro" ovvero che tutte le cose prima o poi ritornano. Chiamala legge del karma, chiamala giustizia cosmica oppure solo il fatto che noi umani siamo degli abitudinari e ci comportiamo sempre con gli stessi schemi. 
Se una persona ha tradito nel passato lo rifarà. Se una persona ci ha provato mentre avevamo una relazione con altre persone, lo rifarà anche in futuro. L'ho pagato sulla mia pelle. Cambiare una persona adulta è impossibile.


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Ah*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> All'epoca eravamo ENTRAMBI sposati ed abbiamo lasciato ENTRAMBI i rispettivi marito e moglie.


Ecco meglio mi sento.Era pure sposata?benissimo.Fammi capire,sai sono antico,cosa ti fa pensare che una donna con certe inclinazioni,si redime,perchè sta con te?
Sapessi quanti ne conosco di fenomeni,che pensano così,che si trombano ste donne che riempiono di corna i patner,e poi quando la zoccola diventa la loro donna:a me non lo farà...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e quando succede a loro trasecolano e dicono:cazzo non pensavo...ma roba da non credere ragazzi.Jim ma ti va bene ujna donna così a te?non che tu sei meglio...ovviamente...ma ti va bene?


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Un proverbio della mia regione dice che "il vento fa il suo giro" ovvero che tutte le cose prima o poi ritornano. Chiamala legge del karma, chiamala giustizia cosmica oppure solo il fatto che noi umani siamo degli abitudinari e ci comportiamo sempre con gli stessi schemi.
> Se una persona ha tradito nel passato lo rifarà. Se una persona ci ha provato mentre avevamo una relazione con altre persone, lo rifarà anche in futuro. L'ho pagato sulla mia pelle. Cambiare una persona adulta è impossibile.


La natura delle persone......D'accordo su tutto.Così d'accordo che non sono mai diventato l'uomo delle mie amanti all'epoca, mai. E mai mi è venuto in mente di diventarlo.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una persona che tradisce in modo superficiale che persona è allora?


appunto dipende
stiamo parlando sempre di uno/a che ha un amante, quindi ha una parte di vita extra
se questa parte di vita extra è o non è superficiale, cosa cambia? sempre tradisce, no?


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si è superficiali. si vive in maniera superficiale qualcosa che io non riesco a vivere così. Quindi mi auguro che anche* la persona che è al mio fianco* la pensi come me


quale? il coniuge o l'amante?


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quale? il coniuge o l'amante?


Sei pignola però?!?! :carneval:


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Sei pignola però?!?! :carneval:


dici?? e pensare che mi sto trattenendo, uffa


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quale? il coniuge o l'amante?


Parlo di un eventuale tradimento del mio compagno


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> dici?? e pensare che mi sto trattenendo, uffa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo di un eventuale tradimento del mio compagno



quindi "preferiresti" che il tuo compagno ti tradisse "grazie" ad un'approfondita conoscenza dell'amante, che la qualifichi persona indubbiamente degna e stimabilissima?
ma è terribile!


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo di un eventuale tradimento del mio compagno


E se puta caso dovesse avvenire ... come ti saresti comportata prima e come dopo?
Ti sarebbe bastata la questione della + o - superficialità?


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

Free mo te mozzico ... sei stata superficialmente avvisata ... SALLO :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi "preferiresti" che il tuo compagno ti tradisse "grazie" ad un'approfondita conoscenza dell'amante, che la qualifichi persona indubbiamente degna e stimabilissima?
> ma è terribile!


Preferirei che mio marito mi tradisse guidato da qualcosa in più che dalla voglia di scopare con la prima figa che incontra


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Free mo te mozzico ... sei stata superficialmente avvisata ... SALLO :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



...deve ancora nascere chi me mozzica a me, tsk tsk!


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferirei che mio marito mi tradisse guidato da qualcosa in più che dalla voglia di scopare con la prima figa che incontra


Lo sai che ciò sarebbe molto destabilizzante per te e probabilmente letale per voi ... vero?


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ...deve ancora nascere chi me mozzica a me, tsk tsk!


Illusa


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> E se puta caso dovesse avvenire ... come ti saresti comportata prima e come dopo?
> Ti sarebbe bastata la questione della + o - superficialità?


come mi sarei comportata non lo so
Credo che la delusione ci sarebbe stata. 
Non posso dimenticare di aver tradito anch'io quindi valuterei il tutto
Certo che se il tradimento fosse del tipo Lothar o marito di Diletta chiuderei senza alcun dubbio. Capirei di non aver capito chi ho sposato.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferirei che mio marito mi tradisse guidato da qualcosa in più che dalla voglia di scopare con la prima figa che incontra



ma in pratica cosa ti cambia? 
sarebbe sempre un traditore, e l'amante non sarà la prima figa ma una persona come tante altre (che però gliela dà)...


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> ma in pratica cosa ti cambia?
> sarebbe sempre un traditore, e l'amante non sarà la prima figa ma una persona come tante altre (che però gliela dà)...


La donna mia è la donna mia.Punto.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma in pratica cosa ti cambia?
> sarebbe sempre un traditore, e l'amante non sarà la prima figa ma una persona come tante altre (che però gliela dà)...


Mi cambia che spero di non aver sposato un uomo che si fa governare da quello che ha in mezzo alle gambe, ma uno che ha una testa e un cuore... E soprattutto uno che la pensa come me


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco meglio mi sento.Era pure sposata?benissimo.Fammi capire,sai sono antico,cosa ti fa pensare che una donna con certe inclinazioni,si redime,perchè sta con te?
> Sapessi quanti ne conosco di fenomeni,che pensano così,che si trombano ste donne che riempiono di corna i patner,e poi quando la zoccola diventa la loro donna:a me non lo farà...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e quando succede a loro trasecolano e dicono:cazzo non pensavo...ma roba da non credere ragazzi.Jim ma ti va bene ujna donna così a te?non che tu sei meglio...ovviamente...ma ti va bene?


Oscù, che dirti, evidentemente siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra...


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> come mi sarei comportata non lo so
> Credo che la delusione ci sarebbe stata.
> Non posso dimenticare di aver tradito anch'io quindi valuterei il tutto
> Certo che se il tradimento fosse del tipo Lothar o marito di Diletta chiuderei senza alcun dubbio. Capirei di non aver capito chi ho sposato.


Dato che sono nuovo mi llluminate come sono i traditori di tipo Lothar e tipo marito di Diletta ?


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Oh*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscù, che dirti, evidentemente siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra...


Oh,non ti sto giudicando, non sei neanche stupido,cioè uno ti legge,e al dà di posizioni che PERSONALMENTE ritengo non condivisibili,scrivi con cognizione di causa.Non capisco,giuro.


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> come mi sarei comportata non lo so
> Credo che la delusione ci sarebbe stata.
> Non posso dimenticare di aver tradito anch'io quindi valuterei il tutto
> Certo che se il tradimento fosse del tipo Lothar o marito di Diletta chiuderei senza alcun dubbio. Capirei di non aver capito chi ho sposato.


Quindi al limite ok al pareggio ma con stile ... mah ci penso medito qualche cazzata delle mie poi ti rispondo se prima non ci pensa Free


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Quindi al limite ok al pareggio ma con stile ... mah ci penso medito qualche cazzata delle mie poi ti rispondo se prima non ci pensa Free


Pensavo questo anche prima di tradirlo
Alla scopata di una sera avrei faticato a passarci sopra
Non c'entra nulla il pareggio
C'entra aver sposato un uomo che da il mio medesimo peso a certe cose


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferirei che mio marito mi tradisse guidato da qualcosa in più che dalla voglia di scopare con la prima figa che incontra


Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma attenzione perchè quel 'qualcosa in più' può restituirti (se ti tradisce e rimane con te) un marito e compagno che è tale solo di nome, ma che in realtà ha perso la testa per un'altra. Un tradimento superficiale, non 'di testa', generalmente non influisce sui sentimenti.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma attenzione perchè quel 'qualcosa in più' può restituirti (se ti tradisce e rimane con te) un marito e compagno che è tale solo di nome, ma che in realtà ha perso la testa per un'altra. Un tradimento superficiale, non 'di testa', generalmente non influisce sui sentimenti.


non influisce sui sentimenti ma influisce molto sulla dinamica della coppia e sull'importanza che ha il proprio patner. 
Se non te ne frega nulla del proprio patner tradisci, altrimenti ti sforzi di rimanere fedele.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma attenzione perchè quel 'qualcosa in più' può restituirti (se ti tradisce e rimane con te) un marito e compagno che è tale solo di nome, ma che in realtà ha perso la testa per un'altra. Un tradimento superficiale, non 'di testa', generalmente non influisce sui sentimenti.


Se lo perdessi l'avrei perso per qualcosa
Se restasse resterei sposata con un uomo che ripeto ancora una volta da un peso diverso da quello che do io a certe cose
Non so cosa sia meglio


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo questo anche prima di tradirlo
> Alla scopata di una sera avrei faticato a passarci sopra
> Non c'entra nulla il pareggio
> *C'entra aver sposato un uomo che da il mio medesimo peso a certe cose*


Farfallìna mia bella lo sai che ti voglio bene ... ma c'è un ma che te conosci, c'è un limite che si è valicato, c'è un peso che è stato spostato, vi è un equilibrio solo in apparenza tale perchè neppure te puoi sapere alla fine se l'uomo che hai sposato continurebbe a dare l'identico peso a certe cose ... laddove ...
I limiti li spostiamo noi in piena coscienza ma non sappiamo se l'altro può capire ed accettare lo spostamento soprattutto se è ignaro ...


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh,non ti sto giudicando, non sei neanche stupido,cioè uno ti legge,e al dà di posizioni che PERSONALMENTE ritengo non condivisibili,scrivi con cognizione di causa.Non capisco,giuro.


Grazie.
Sinceramente il 'punto' a cui tengo è un altro, poichè parto dal presupposto che il tradimento è insito nella natura umana, che siamo TUTTI, nessuno escluso, traditori potenziali, e che parecchi, fra quei tutti, lo sono non solo in potenza ma anche di fatto.
Può piacere o meno, ma è così.
Posso tranquillamente affermare che un buon 60 % delle persone che conosco ha tradito almeno una volta nella vita (o perchè lo so o perchè ho motivo di crederlo), chi a 20 anni e solo a 20, chi a 20,25,30, 35, 40 and so on.
Io SO che l'ho fatto anche io, ma SO anche che, con una compagna e un figlio, non DOVEVO perdere di vista (e non è successo) quella che era la mia vita, i miei affetti veri, quello che avevo costruito buttando giù un matrimonio.
A me non spiace granchè aver tradito la mia compagna, perchè non ho mai avuto rimorsi di coscienza, perchè - per me - non era più che un'occasionale seduta aerobica con una donna attraente oltre che molto, molto in gamba (che non si pensi che sia un'oca tanto bella quanto stupida).
So perfettamente che anche quello è tradire, e da questo punto di vista, non sono certamente meglio della mia compagna.
Lo sono, di sicuro (ammesso e non concesso che sia una 'gara'), nella gestione durante e dopo il tradimento.
A me è pesato, e PARECCHIO, quando ho tradito e lasciato la mia ex moglie per e con la mia attuale compagna.
E sai perchè ?
Perchè sapeva, e ne ha sofferto tantissimo.
Perchè, come mi sono sforzato di scrivere qui 1000 volte, un conto è 'sapere', e stare male, malissimo, un conto è vivere in una beata ignoranza.
Perchè sapevo, io, che mi ero innamorato di un'altra, e non c'erano cazzi, perchè quando ti innamori di un'altra (con la testa, con il cuore, con il cazzo) non c'è via d'uscita.
Lì mi sono sentito davvero un traditore, ma era più forte di me.
Ero innamorato, e il tradimento vero, autentico, è quando vieni meno alla promessa d'amore perchè ti sei innamorato di un'altra. E non c'è via d'uscita.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Sinceramente il 'punto' a cui tengo è un altro, poichè parto dal presupposto che il tradimento è insito nella natura umana, che siamo TUTTI, nessuno escluso, traditori potenziali, e che parecchi, fra quei tutti, lo sono non solo in potenza ma anche di fatto.
> Può piacere o meno, ma è così.
> Posso tranquillamente affermare che un buon 60 % delle persone che conosco ha tradito almeno una volta nella vita (o perchè lo so o perchè ho motivo di crederlo), chi a 20 anni e solo a 20, chi a 20,25,30, 35, 40 and so on.
> ...


Quindi tu credi in una coppia di facciata ? Magari ti sei pure incazzato come una iena quando la tua compagna ti ha tradito ...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Farfallìna mia bella lo sai che ti voglio bene ... ma c'è un ma che te conosci, c'è un limite che si è valicato, c'è un peso che è stato spostato, vi è un equilibrio solo in apparenza tale perchè neppure te puoi sapere alla fine se l'uomo che hai sposato continurebbe a dare l'identico peso a certe cose ... laddove ...
> I limiti li spostiamo noi in piena coscienza ma non sappiamo se l'altro può capire ed accettare lo spostamento soprattutto se è ignaro ...


Anche io ti voglio bene. Faccio una fatica a difenderti con Perplesso che ti vuole bannare ogni due per tre 
Seriamente :  sono perfettamente d'accordo con te
Intendo dire che quando ci siamo sposati e in 29 anni che stiamo insieme abbiamo affrontato  l'argomento
Entrambi diamo il medesimo significato al sesso. Quindi sapere che per lui non è così mi darebbe da pensare
Questo va oltre il tradimento. Non so come spiegartelo


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi tu credi in una coppia di facciata ? Magari ti sei pure incazzato come una iena quando la tua compagna ti ha tradito ...


No, e non so da dove trai la conclusione che siamo una coppia di facciata.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> non influisce sui sentimenti ma influisce molto sulla dinamica della coppia e sull'importanza che ha il proprio patner.
> Se non te ne frega nulla del proprio patner tradisci, altrimenti ti sforzi di rimanere fedele.


D'accordo con te se il tradimento è continuo, seriale.
Ma se càpita 'na volta la sbandata si può pure comprendere e perdonare.


----------



## oceansize (26 Agosto 2015)

Posto che c'è tradimento e tradimento, il fatto di tornare a casa la sera, guardare negli occhi il proprio coniuge, dormire nello stesso letto sapendo che si sta tradendo la sua fiducia. E così per settimane, mesi o anni. Questo è uguale in tutti i casi. Come si fa a conviverci? E a subirlo, sia che siano delle botte di vita o una relazione parallela, secondo me si farebbe comunque fatica ad accettarlo


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io ti voglio bene. Faccio una fatica a difenderti con Perplesso che ti vuole bannare ogni due per tre
> Seriamente :  sono perfettamente d'accordo con te
> *Intendo dire che quando ci siamo sposati e in 29 anni che stiamo insieme abbiamo affrontato  l'argomento
> Entrambi diamo il medesimo significato al sesso. Quindi sapere che per lui non è così mi darebbe da pensare*
> Questo va oltre il tradimento. Non so come spiegartelo


Quindi entrambi pensate che al limite sesso con testa cuore sentimenti (no superficialità insomma) ecc... mentre una botta e via no ... mmmm ok
Magari non è che in 29 anni il discorso si sia fermato a livello di potenzialità e non abbia mai (ovviamente) passato il livello di possibilità potrebbe dare a lui qualcosa a cui pensare? 
Tu ti sai spiegare benissimo ... sicuramente meglio di me ma io, purtroppo, ho invece qualcosa a cui pensare :facepalm:


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, e non so da dove trai la conclusione che siamo una coppia di facciata.


Per il fatto che vi tradite a vicenda. Per il fatto che tu l'hai tradita e dici di non avere nessun rimorso di quello che hai fatto. Per il fatto che a una domanda della tua compagna hai risposto con una menzogna (la domanda al concerto)


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Quindi entrambi pensate che al limite sesso con testa cuore sentimenti (no superficialità insomma) ecc... mentre una botta e via no ... mmmm ok
> Magari non è che in 29 anni il discorso si sia fermato a livello di potenzialità e non abbia mai (ovviamente) passato il livello di possibilità potrebbe dare a lui qualcosa a cui pensare?
> Tu ti sai spiegare benissimo ... sicuramente meglio di me ma io, purtroppo, ho invece qualcosa a cui pensare :facepalm:


Certo che il discorso si è fermato a livello di potenzialità
Non ho mai escluso che mio marito scoprendomi mi lanci fuori dalla finestra 
Diciamo che, per come ne abbiamo parlato ho una possibilità magari minimissima di restare, nell'altro caso (sempre in un discorso potenziale) dubito di averne e che ne avrebbe lui
Poi, come in tutte le cose bisogna esserci dentro


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Per il fatto che vi tradite a vicenda. Per il fatto che tu l'hai tradita e dici di non avere nessun rimorso di quello che hai fatto. Per il fatto che a una domanda della tua compagna hai risposto con una menzogna (la domanda al concerto)


Che dirti, per me la coppia di facciata è quella dove sentimento vero non ce n'è, dove si rimane insieme per ragioni extra sentimentali (per convenzione sociale, per convenienza economica).


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo con te se il tradimento è continuo, seriale.
> Ma se càpita 'na volta la sbandata si può pure comprendere e perdonare.


perché una sbandata, anche una sola, non è mancare di rispetto al proprio patner ? Sta costruendo o hai costruito un rapporto con il tuo partner e poi cedi alle tentazioni. Sarebbe meglio rimanere single secondo me.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che il discorso si è fermato a livello di potenzialità
> Non ho mai escluso che mio marito scoprendomi mi lanci fuori dalla finestra
> Diciamo che, per come ne abbiamo parlato ho una possibilità magari minimissima di restare, nell'altro caso (sempre in un discorso potenziale) dubito di averne e che ne avrebbe lui
> Poi, come in tutte le cose bisogna esserci dentro


Farfà, la mia compagna ha sempre saputo che se m'avesse tradito la storia sarebbe finita il giorno stesso, ed io lo stesso. E invece siamo ancora qua. La verità è che se c'è amore un tradimento lo si può superare, viceversa no.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che dirti, per me la coppia di facciata è quella dove sentimento vero non ce n'è, dove si rimane insieme per ragioni extra sentimentali (per convenzione sociale, per convenienza economica).


Invece le ragioni sentimentali mi spieghi dove sono se manca il rispetto del proprio partner tanto da tradirlo ? Io penso che l'amore sia soprattutto rispetto.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> perché una sbandata, anche una sola, non è mancare di rispetto al proprio patner ? Sta costruendo o hai costruito un rapporto con il tuo patner e poi cedi alle tentazioni. Sarebbe meglio rimanere single secondo me.


Certo che lo è, e infatti mica penso d'essere un santo senza macchia nè peccato.
Però, a mio parere, un conto è una frequentazione saltuaria e superficiale (benchè censurabile), un conto è se ti succede una volta, UN ALTRO è se fai di tutto per portare tuo figlio a calcetto perchè il tuo amante ci porta il suo. Per me è proprio un'altra cosa, un altro sport, capisci ?


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo che lo è, e infatti mica penso d'essere un santo senza macchia nè peccato.
> Però, a mio parere, un conto è una frequentazione saltuaria e superficiale (benchè censurabile), un conto è se ti succede una volta, UN ALTRO è se fai di tutto per portare tuo figlio a calcetto perchè il tuo amante ci porta il suo. Per me è proprio un'altra cosa, un altro sport, capisci ?


Questo è interessantissimo. Quindi secondo te ci sono tradimenti di serie A e tradimenti di serie B ?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Invece le ragioni sentimentali mi spieghi dove sono se manca il rispetto del proprio patner tanto da tradirlo ? Io penso che l'amore sia soprattutto rispetto.


Il rispetto si esercita in varie forme, e tradire è senza dubbio una mancanza di rispetto ENORME.
Una mia amica, a proposito del suo ex, una volta mi disse : "preferirei che mi tradisca, e che mi tratti bene"


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Questo è interessantissimo. Quindi secondo te ci sono tradimenti di serie A e tradimenti di serie B ?


Assolutamente SI.
O vuoi paragonare 'na botta e via a 'na storia di corna di, chessò, tre anni ?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

cosa si ricerca o cosa viene appagato nell'avventura di una botta e via?


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa si ricerca o cosa viene appagato nell'avventura di una botta e via?
> 
> ...


Magari una gratificazione superficiale del proprio ego ?


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il rispetto si esercita in varie forme, e tradire è senza dubbio una mancanza di rispetto ENORME.
> Una mia amica, a proposito del suo ex, una volta mi disse : "preferirei che mi tradisca, e che mi tratti bene"


certo che non mi spiego di che razza di rapporti malati vogliono le persone.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente SI.
> O vuoi paragonare 'na botta e via a 'na storia di corna di, chessò, tre anni ?


io invece non vedo differenze. 
Qual'è il motore di entrambe ? il sesso. 
Uno dei due tipi è più rispettoso verso il partner ? non mi sembra


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari una gratificazione superficiale del proprio ego ?


Allora si tradisce per insicurezza ?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari una gratificazione superficiale del proprio ego ?



Ciao

ahhh, per questo definisci l'ex-amante una gnocca ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahhh, per questo definisci l'ex-amante una gnocca ...
> 
> ...


Può essere.
Almeno riesco a fotografare le mie azioni per quello che sono.
Sempre meglio che inventarsi 'crisi di coppia', 'incomunicabilità', e cazzate varie per giustificare le corna che si distribuiscono in giro...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Almeno riesco a fotografare le mie azioni per quello che sono.
> Sempre meglio che inventarsi 'crisi di coppia', 'incomunicabilità', e cazzate varie per giustificare le corna che si distribuiscono in giro...


Su questo ti do ragione. 
Non sei uno che se la racconta e questo e apprezzabile


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Almeno riesco a fotografare le mie azioni per quello che sono.
> Sempre meglio che inventarsi 'crisi di coppia', 'incomunicabilità', e cazzate varie per giustificare le corna che si distribuiscono in giro...



Ciao

hai una leggere tendenza a giustificare i tuoi comportamenti confrontandoli con ciò che tu ritieni peggio. 
E facile vincere così. E così non si deve niente a nessuno. Questo non è fotografarsi. Ma svincolare. 

Capisco, veramente, il fatto che uno non se la sente di raccontare della sua avventura. 
Sono le tue motivazioni e per come ti sei comportato nei suoi confronti che non riesco proprio a concigliarlo con un sentimento che tu hai definito amore. Non dubito che tu le voglia bene, ma qualcosa cozza ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente SI.
> O vuoi paragonare 'na botta e via a 'na storia di corna di, chessò, tre anni ?


Tutte queste differenzianzioni che fai, me le sono fatte per  mesi cercando di addolcirmi la pillola amara...Son cazzate.Punti di vista certo.Ho cercato di convincermi che se la scopava per sesso, puro e crudo sesso ma l'amaro rimaneva perché se aveva rischiato di perdere tutto per sesso mi sembrava ancora più coglione e mi sembravo cogliona pure io visto che non mi ero accorta con che razza di coglione avevo fatto i miei figli, uno che per soddisfare cazzo ed egoismo superficiale aveva sacrificato gli anni con me e la felicità dei suoi figli.Mi rimaneva una spiegazione : amore, infatuazione? E allora perché non aveva le palle di dire "sai mi son innamorato o infatuato e l'ho fatto" e perché non mi lascia? E perché è rimasto? E cazzo di scuse s' inventa?Anche in questo caso? Coglione.Faceva male uguale, lo disprezzavo in entrambi i casi.Per cui la differenza ? Tu la vedi così perché vuoi lavarti la coscienza, perché autoassolversi quando non si è stati scoperti ed elevarsi un gradino sopra è facile...Per chi il tradimento lo subisce è diverso e non c'è distinzione che tenga.Dovresti raccontarle alla tua compagna queste cose...Ma ti sei salvato....


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi rimaneva una spiegazione : amore, infatuazione? E allora perché non aveva le palle di dire "sai mi son innamorato o infatuato e l'ho fatto" e perché non mi lascia? E perché è rimasto? E cazzo di scuse s' inventa?Anche in questo caso? Coglione.Faceva male uguale, lo disprezzavo in entrambi i casi.Per cui la differenza ? Tu la vedi così perché vuoi lavarti la coscienza, perché autoassolversi quando non si è stati scoperti ed elevarsi un gradino sopra è facile...Per chi il tradimento lo subisce è diverso e non c'è distinzione che tenga.Dovresti raccontarle alla tua compagna queste cose...Ma ti sei salvato....


Non s'è innamorato, è un 'coglione' (così lo definisci tu) che s'è fatto guidare dal pisello per un pò.
Da quanto state insieme ?


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tutte queste differenzianzioni che fai, me le sono fatte per  mesi cercando di addolcirmi la pillola amara...Son cazzate.Punti di vista certo.Ho cercato di convincermi che se la scopava per sesso, puro e crudo sesso ma l'amaro rimaneva perché se aveva rischiato di perdere tutto per sesso mi sembrava ancora più coglione e mi sembravo cogliona pure io visto che non mi ero accorta con che razza di coglione avevo fatto i miei figli, uno che per soddisfare cazzo ed egoismo superficiale aveva sacrificato gli anni con me e la felicità dei suoi figli.Mi rimaneva una spiegazione : amore, infatuazione? E allora perché non aveva le palle di dire "sai mi son innamorato o infatuato e l'ho fatto" e perché non mi lascia? E perché è rimasto? E cazzo di scuse s' inventa?Anche in questo caso? Coglione.Faceva male uguale, lo disprezzavo in entrambi i casi.Per cui la differenza ? Tu la vedi così perché vuoi lavarti la coscienza, perché autoassolversi quando non si è stati scoperti ed elevarsi un gradino sopra è facile...Per chi il tradimento lo subisce è diverso e non c'è distinzione che tenga.*Dovresti raccontarle alla tua compagna queste cose*...Ma ti sei salvato....


Si se avessi veramente le palle credo che dovresti raccontare tutto alla tua compagna e poi vedere quali sono le conseguenze. Tanto in fondo non è stata un tradimento molto grave il tuo, no ?


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non s'è innamorato, è un 'coglione' (così lo definisci tu) che s'è fatto guidare dal pisello per un pò.Da quanto state insieme ?


Non stiamo più insieme, 13 anni insieme tra fidanzamento e  matrimonio..E le scopate extra? Un paio...Ma le bugie dette? Tantissime.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai una leggere tendenza a giustificare i tuoi comportamenti confrontandoli con ciò che tu ritieni peggio.
> E facile vincere così. E così non si deve niente a nessuno. Questo non è fotografarsi. Ma svincolare.
> ...


Io non giustifico, semmai spiego.
E non credo di autoassolvermi.
E paragono perchè le situazioni sono diverse, e vanno valutate - a mio modesto ed opinabile parere - in modo differente. 
Quello che 'cozza' sai cos'è ?
E' che ho avuto quella storia per appagare quella voglia di storia 'extra' che era evidentemente latente. Ero represso ? Forse, chissà. Mi andava di avere una storia con una che ce l'ha tutte e solo perchè ce l'ha tutte, perchè m'aveva scelto in mezzo ad un mazzo assai folto e questo mi faceva sentire er mejo fico der bigoncio ? Può essere.
L'avrei dovuto fare molti anni prima, e non l'avevo fatto, non con lei almeno.
E' un tributo che ho pagato ai miei anni passati, a volte, a tener duro e a far finta di non vedere, ad essere fedele anche quando, insomma, me la sbattevano in faccia.
Ma.
Ero innamorato della mia compagna, e anche se capisco che quest'affermazione possa suonare poco credibile, non ho avuto esitazioni, ad un certo punto, a chiudere una storia che non andava da nessuna parte in maniera autonoma, e cioè non perchè braccato o perchè c'era il fondato timore d'essere scoperto.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Si se avessi veramente le palle credo che dovresti raccontare tutto alla tua compagna e poi vedere quali sono le conseguenze. Tanto in fondo non è stata un tradimento molto grave il tuo, no ?


PRIMA che iniziasse la storia avevo già intercettato una conversazione  fra i due, nella quale lui le scriveva quanto e da quanto tempo gli  piaceva.
Le feci presente che avevo letto, fui rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo.
Poi, le mie timide domande, ogni tanto.
La  risposta : "solo chiacchiere e caffè".
Poi, una sera, a casa di amici, lei su whatsapp ad un metro e mezzo di distanza da me.
Pochi giorni prima, la lettera anonima.
Le dico di averla ricevuta, lei nega tutto.
Io quasi quasi ci credo ( e quindi continuo a fidarmi).
E sai perché ?
Perché credo che queste cose possono succedere, ma se sei così idiota da  non capire che arriva un momento nel quale O vuoti il sacco e fai le  valigie O chiudi la storia una volta e per sempre allora questa  arroganza, questo credersi furbi quando la verità é lì ad un passo e ti  inchioda allora...fai la fine che meriti.
Io credo ci voglia continenza, e senso del limite.
Se non ce l'hai, sprofondi.
Non ne ha avuti e mi ha costretto a cercare una verità che non avrei mai  voluto scoprire e che, alle mie timide domande, mi era sempre stata  negata.
Che se la cerchi, la sua verità, visto che non s'è fermata neanche davanti ad un fondato sospetto.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi cambia che spero di non aver sposato un uomo che si fa governare da quello che ha in mezzo alle gambe, ma* uno che ha una testa e un cuore.*.. E soprattutto uno che la pensa come me


ma uno che ha testa e cuore ce l'ha SEMPRE, secondo me, tuttavia ciò non toglie che possa avere una storia extra superficiale, qualche botta e via...in cosa esattamente lo sminuirebbe essere un traditore superficiale? 
ecco adesso io mi immagino che un traditore con testa e cuore non molla l'amante in mezzo a una strada ma la riaccompagna a casa, non va a scopare a casa dell'amante se nelle stanza accanto ci sono i bambini che dormono ma ci andrà quando sono a scuola, non si tromba l'amante e anche sua sorella e sua mamma...insomma robe così, ma nulla di più...


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La donna mia è la donna mia.Punto.



ok...e le altre che sono?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma uno che ha testa e cuore ce l'ha SEMPRE, secondo me, tuttavia ciò non toglie che possa avere una storia extra superficiale, qualche botta e via...in cosa esattamente lo sminuirebbe essere un traditore superficiale?
> ecco adesso io mi immagino che un traditore con testa e cuore non molla l'amante in mezzo a una strada ma la riaccompagna a casa, non va a scopare a casa dell'amante se nelle stanza accanto ci sono i bambini che dormono ma ci andrà quando sono a scuola, non si tromba l'amante e anche sua sorella e sua mamma...insomma robe così, ma nulla di più...


Ti aspetti poco allora


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> PRIMA che iniziasse la storia avevo già intercettato una conversazione  fra i due, nella quale lui le scriveva quanto e da quanto tempo gli  piaceva.
> Le feci presente che avevo letto, fui rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo.
> Poi, le mie timide domande, ogni tanto.
> La  risposta : "solo chiacchiere e caffè".
> ...


Ma non stiamo parlando di lei. Stiamo parlando di te. Vedi tu metti in confronto su ciò che ha fatto lei, ciò che hai fatto tu. E poi ti autoassolvi.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma uno che ha testa e cuore ce l'ha SEMPRE, secondo me, tuttavia ciò non toglie che possa avere una storia extra superficiale, qualche botta e via...in cosa esattamente lo sminuirebbe essere un traditore superficiale?
> ecco adesso io mi immagino che un traditore con testa e cuore non molla l'amante in mezzo a una strada ma la riaccompagna a casa, non va a scopare a casa dell'amante se nelle stanza accanto ci sono i bambini che dormono ma ci andrà quando sono a scuola, non si tromba l'amante e anche sua sorella e sua mamma...insomma robe così, ma nulla di più...


Meglio un traditore per 'nobili motivi' e notevole coinvolgimento sentimentale e psicologico di un superficialotto che tromba extra una tantum. Credo sia questo. Mah...


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio un traditore per 'nobili motivi' e notevole coinvolgimento sentimentale e psicologico di un superficialotto che tromba extra una tantum. Credo sia questo. Mah...



boh... a me sembra tanto il PD con la sua supposta superiorità morale nei confronti della destra
ma de che?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Ma non stiamo parlando di lei. Stiamo parlando di te. Vedi tu metti in confronto su ciò che ha fatto lei, ciò che hai fatto tu. E poi ti autoassolvi.


Tu mi hai scritto che se avessi le palle dovrei dirle la verità.
Io ti rispondo che non rendo verità a chi verità non ha dato, e ha approfittato della fiducia concessale (nonostante più di un'avvisaglia) più di una volta.
Che se la cerchi la verità, se ne ha voglia, così come ho fatto io.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti aspetti poco allora



mi aspetto che l'amante PIACCIA al traditore
il che ci fa ritornare a bomba sul fatto che dovrebbe avere almeno un fascino superficiale, altrimenti che senso avrebbe?


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh... a me sembra tanto il PD con la sua supposta superiorità morale nei confronti della destra
> ma de che?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tu mi hai scritto che se avessi le palle dovrei dirle la verità.
> Io ti rispondo che non rendo verità a chi verità non ha dato, e ha approfittato della fiducia concessale (nonostante più di un'avvisaglia) più di una volta.
> Che se la cerchi la verità, se ne ha voglia, così come ho fatto io.


Ripeto è solo un tentativo di autoassolverti e questo è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Quindi sei perfettamente conscio che il tuo tradimento potrebbe minare o addirittura distruggere il rapporto con la tua compagna ?


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi aspetto che l'amante PIACCIA al traditore
> il che ci fa ritornare a bomba sul fatto che dovrebbe avere almeno un fascino superficiale, altrimenti che senso avrebbe?


Quando scrivi queste cose sei superficiale :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Ripeto è solo un tentativo di autoassolverti e questo è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Quindi sei perfettamente conscio che il tuo tradimento potrebbe minare o addirittura distruggere il rapporto con la tua compagna ?


No, non so da dove evinci questa ipotesi catastrofica, dato che il mio tradimento si è CONCLUSO QUATTRO ANNI FA.
Se poi intendi che la 'scoperta' del mio tradimento (e non il tradimento in sè) potrebbe minare il mio rapporto la risposta è si.
Ma i conti, come già scritto, li ho fatti tempo fa, da solo, davanti allo specchio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT grande come una casa.
> Ma che palle leggere sempre di ste presunti gnoccaggini delle tizie con cui certi hanno fatto le corna...
> Ma a sto punto son proprio contenta di non essere sta strafiga.
> Mi verrebbe la depressione: "sai, sei figa, mi rincoglionisco solo per quello e mi ti faccio"
> Ma santo cielo.





farfalla ha detto:


> verde:rotfl::rotfl:


Quoto.
A parte che vorrei vederle.


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non so da dove evinci questa ipotesi catastrofica, dato che il mio tradimento si è CONCLUSO QUATTRO ANNI FA.
> Se poi intendi che la 'scoperta' del mio tradimento (e non il tradimento in sè) potrebbe minare il mio rapporto la risposta è si.
> Ma i conti, come già scritto, li ho fatti tempo fa, da solo, davanti allo specchio.


Scusa, ma è l'attuale compagna quella che ti ha tradito e che hai sorvegliato, che poi ha subito il tuo tradimento 4 anni fa?


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Quando scrivi queste cose sei superficiale :carneval::carneval::carneval:



sì molto

perchè parto dal presupposto che il traditore non desideri uscire dalla coppia ufficiale
se invece lo desidera, è un caso possibile ma molto diverso


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh... a me sembra tanto il PD con la sua supposta superiorità morale nei confronti della destra
> ma de che?


Nessuno parla di superiorità.
Ognuno di noi ha la propria opinione sul sesso. Io non credo di essere meglio di lui semplicemente diversa. E se posso scegliere scelgo qualcuno che la pensa come me


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma se l'amante donna o uomo è brutto/a, il tradimento è meno grave?
> chiedo perchè questa cosa ogni tanto sembra saltare fuori
> secondo me l'amante "deve" piacere parecchio, altrimenti il senso quale sarebbe?
> quindi mi pare ovvio che una conoscenza superficiale si basi molto sull'aspetto fisico e sul fascino, altrimenti si approfondisce la conoscenza e ci si fidanza! o sbaglio?


Ma un conto è dire che una persona ti attrae in modo incredibile un altro è dire che è gnocca.
Pensalo riferito a te.
La gnoccaggine corrisponde a stereotipi tipo ora la magra con tettone, che è tipico attuale e sembra più una attrazione dettata dal  "il tipo da gnocca televisiva" che piace a tutti.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno parla di superiorità.
> Ognuno di noi ha la propria opinione sul sesso. Io non credo di essere meglio di lui semplicemente diversa. E se posso scegliere scelgo qualcuno che la pensa come me



capisco il tuo discorso, tuttavia chi viene qui a dire: l'amante è sexy, ha un bel culo, canta e suona bene etc., viene tacciato di essere superficialissimo e anche un po' pirla (se gli va bene)


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì molto
> *
> perchè parto dal presupposto che il traditore non desideri uscire dalla coppia ufficiale*
> se invece lo desidera, è un caso possibile ma molto diverso


In genere è cosi, anzi il regolare e sereno funzionamento della coppia ufficiale a volte è un buon coadiuvante.


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì molto
> 
> perchè parto dal presupposto che il traditore non desideri uscire dalla coppia ufficiale
> se invece lo desidera, è un caso possibile ma molto diverso


Beh i desideri di un traditore spesso sono "qual piuma al vento" ... non di rado talmente ondivaghi e disordinati che non credo sappia fino in fondo dove si trovi il nord :facepalm:


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Scusa, ma è l'attuale compagna quella che ti ha tradito e che hai sorvegliato, che poi ha subito il tuo tradimento 4 anni fa?


si


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> si


Quindi avete delle zone d'ombra. Cose sottaciute e non affrontate?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi avete delle zone d'ombra. Cose sottaciute e non affrontate?


Non ho capito JON...


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta;1603404[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*Ma un conto è dire che una persona ti attrae in modo incredibile un altro è dire che è gnocca*.[/B]
> Pensalo riferito a te.
> La gnoccaggine corrisponde a stereotipi tipo ora la magra con tettone, che è tipico attuale e sembra più una attrazione dettata dal  "il tipo da gnocca televisiva" che piace a tutti.


a parte che mi sembra una distinzione piuttosto esile, comunque attenzione, perchè dire che una persona ti attrae in modo incredibile fa pensare che in quel momento eri incapace di intendere e volere, e allora cadiamo in un altro caso di pseudo giustificazioni che generalmente fanno irritare alquanto!


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ho capito JON...


Voglio dire, sia tu che lei nutrite rispettivamente dei dubbi?

Scusami non ricordo la tua storia, aiutami solo a farmi un quadro. Dato che sono passati anche molti anni dal tuo tradimento, non riesco a comprendere i tuoi interrogativi.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh i desideri di un traditore spesso sono "qual piuma al vento" ... non di rado talmente ondivaghi e disordinati che non credo sappia fino in fondo dove si trovi il nord :facepalm:


boh....Ovidio è morto un sacco di tempo fa, e prima di morire di robe ne ha scritte!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> All'epoca eravamo ENTRAMBI sposati ed abbiamo lasciato ENTRAMBI i rispettivi marito e moglie.


Scusa, mi sei anche simpatico, ma la tua storia fa anche ridere.

Sembravate travolti dal grande amore invece no.
Dovrebbero saperlo i vostri ex traditi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> capisco il tuo discorso, tuttavia chi viene qui a dire: l'amante è sexy, ha un bel culo, canta e suona bene etc., viene tacciato di essere superficialissimo e anche un po' pirla (se gli va bene)


Per quel mi riguarda vale per chiunque parli così di una donna che sia amante anica moglie


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Voglio dire, sia tu che lei nutrite rispettivamente dei dubbi?
> 
> Scusami non ricordo la tua storia, aiutami solo a farmi un quadro. Dato che sono passati anche molti anni dal tuo tradimento, non riesco a comprendere i tuoi interrogativi.


JON,
interrogativi non ce n'è più.
Ricapitolare la mia storia sarebbe un pò lungo, e non ti invito neanche ad andartela a rileggere, chè sicuramente avrai meglio da fare.
Io non ho dubbi, e so che se è rimasta con me non è solo per convenzioni sociali o perchè abbiamo un figlio. Ha un lavoro (pubblico), una casa e un carattere per cui, se avesse davvero voluto, mi avrebbe fatto 'ciao ciao' con la manina.
Ovvio che il rapporto s'è incrinato nel senso che non mi fido più e che, cosa più grave, che non mi frega più granchè di fidarmi o meno.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

*borderline*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non so da dove evinci questa ipotesi catastrofica, dato che il mio tradimento si è CONCLUSO QUATTRO ANNI FA.
> Se poi intendi che la 'scoperta' del mio tradimento (e non il tradimento in sè) potrebbe minare il mio rapporto la risposta è si.
> Ma i conti, come già scritto, li ho fatti tempo fa, da solo, davanti allo specchio.


Ti sto dimostrando che ti autoassolvi e giudichi il tuo tradimento con leggerezza. Lei ti tradisce e quindi tu che fai ? La tradisci con la gnocca di turno, ma non perché vuoi fargliela pagare ma perché vuoi toglierti degli sfizi. 
Vuoi invece fare un azione da vero uomo ? Vai a casa, dille che l'hai tradita e sopporta le conseguenze di ciò che hai fatto. Ovviamente se é una cosa di 4 anni fa e se era solo una sbandata lei ti assolverà con formula piena. Ma dire che tu non lo dici perché lei ha negato fino all'ultimo mi sembra il classico comportamento infantile.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel mi riguarda vale per chiunque parli così di una donna che sia amante anica moglie


e non ti senti superiore a uno che pensi essere superficiale e pirla?
liberissima, tuttavia se per te il suo essere così deriva dal fatto che ha un amante sexy etc., per me è assurdo
veramente non capisco


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, mi sei anche simpatico, ma la tua storia fa anche ridere.
> 
> Sembravate travolti dal grande amore invece no.
> Dovrebbero saperlo i vostri ex traditi.


Sono convinto al 90 % che la mia ex moglie ne sia al corrente e non dubito che abbia stappato una bottiglia di champagne quando l'ha saputo. 
Del resto, l'amante della mia compagna conosce da tempo la mia ex moglie.
Era sposato con una delle sue migliori amiche.
E i loro figli (della mia ex moglie e dell'amante della mia compagna) vanno in classe insieme.
Comico. Comicissimo.:sonar:


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> JON,
> interrogativi non ce n'è più.
> Ricapitolare la mia storia sarebbe un pò lungo, e non ti invito neanche ad andartela a rileggere, chè sicuramente avrai meglio da fare.
> Io non ho dubbi, e so che se è rimasta con me non è solo per convenzioni sociali o perchè abbiamo un figlio. Ha un lavoro (pubblico), una casa e un carattere per cui, se avesse davvero voluto, mi avrebbe fatto 'ciao ciao' con la manina.
> Ovvio che il rapporto s'è incrinato nel senso che non mi fido più e che, cosa più grave, che non mi frega più granchè di fidarmi o meno.


Detto ciò tu non lo consideri un matrimonio di facciata in cui tu non ti fidi più di lei e lei resta con te perché avete un figlio insieme ?


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> JON,
> interrogativi non ce n'è più.
> Ricapitolare la mia storia sarebbe un pò lungo, e non ti invito neanche ad andartela a rileggere, chè sicuramente avrai meglio da fare.
> Io non ho dubbi, e so che se è rimasta con me non è solo per convenzioni sociali o perchè abbiamo un figlio. Ha un lavoro (pubblico), una casa e un carattere per cui, se avesse davvero voluto, mi avrebbe fatto 'ciao ciao' con la manina.
> Ovvio che il rapporto s'è incrinato nel senso che non mi fido più e che, *cosa più grave, che non mi frega più granchè di fidarmi o meno*.


Invece non ho un cazzo da fare.

Se ha voluto continuare avrà avuto dei validi motivi. La mancanza di fiducia è comprensibile.

Quello che un po' stona è l'apparente menefreghismo che manifesti. Non credo che non ti interessi che lei possa sbagliare ancora.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Detto ciò tu non lo consideri un matrimonio di facciata in cui tu non ti fidi più di lei e lei resta con te perché avete un figlio insieme ?


Ha risposto JON per me. Vedi la sua risposta dopo questo tuo post.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Invece non ho un cazzo da fare.
> 
> Se ha voluto continuare avrà avuto dei validi motivi. La mancanza di fiducia è comprensibile.
> 
> Quello che un po' stona è l'apparente menefreghismo che manifesti. Non credo che non ti interessi che lei possa sbagliare ancora.


Più che menefreghismo direi disillusione.
Non posso più permettermi di massacrarmi il cervello e il fegato come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> e non ti senti superiore a uno che pensi essere superficiale e pirla?
> liberissima, tuttavia se per te il suo essere così deriva dal fatto che ha un amante sexy etc., per me è assurdo
> veramente non capisco


Non dal fatto che ha un'amante sexy ma dal fatto che sia la prima descrizione che da.


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più che menefreghismo direi disillusione.
> Non posso più permettermi di massacrarmi il cervello e il fegato come l'anno scorso.


Hai mai pensato di non amarla più?


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più che menefreghismo direi disillusione.
> Non posso più permettermi di massacrarmi il cervello e il fegato come l'anno scorso.


Ecco, disillusione. Che è diverso da quello che dichiaravi su due piedi mentre tentavi di dargli poca importanza.
Credo che dovrai affrontare questo problema, il fatto che sei riuscito a mettere (relativamente) il cervello in stand-by non significa che tu non soffra per l'accaduto.

A volte ci aspettiamo rispetto, ma nel frattempo per orgoglio omettiamo di offrire il nostro.
Non credo vi faccia bene questo clima, so che è difficile, ma al posto tuo, anche prendendola alla larga, affronterei il problema esponendomi. Sto dicendo che il tuo tradimento potrebbe tornarti utile per affrontare la questione. Insomma, non è giusto che te ne stai li con i tuoi dubbi e segreti, per te intendo.

Quello che ho capito è che avete tutti i presupposti per andare avanti, ma avete bisogno anche di chiarezza per non ricadere nell'incomprensione. Secondo me vi amate, ma siete avvelenati dal tradimento e non trovate il modo di espellere quel veleno.


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di non amarla più?


Non è detto sai? Potrebbe solo essersi perso.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non dal fatto che ha un'amante sexy ma dal fatto che sia la prima descrizione che da.



quindi le parole usate per descrivere un amante, cioè la forma, sarebbero più importanti del tradimento, cioè della sostanza?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di non amarla più?


No, mai.
Neanche per un secondo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> a parte che mi sembra una distinzione piuttosto esile, comunque attenzione, perchè dire che una persona ti attrae in modo incredibile fa pensare che in quel momento eri incapace di intendere e volere, e allora cadiamo in un altro caso di pseudo giustificazioni che generalmente fanno irritare alquanto!


Ci sei o ci fai?

La questione è considerare una persona gnocca in senso comunemente riconosciuto come per poter dire soprattutto a se stesso sono figo perché mi sono fatto una figa. Altra cosa è avere provato una forte attrazione.
E questo vale anche da liberi.
Tutti sono in grado di decidere, si parlava di motivazioni.


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi le parole usate per descrivere un amante, cioè la forma, sarebbero più importanti del tradimento, cioè della sostanza?


Ma non dipende piuttosto dalla valenza che ognuno da all'amante?
Insomma, chi parla di stima, chi d'affetto, chi d'amore (Gesù!)...e chi che gli piace di culo. Il tradimento è un prodotto ad uso e consumo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono convinto al 90 % che la mia ex moglie ne sia al corrente e non dubito che abbia stappato una bottiglia di champagne quando l'ha saputo.
> Del resto, l'amante della mia compagna conosce da tempo la mia ex moglie.
> Era sposato con una delle sue migliori amiche.
> E i loro figli (della mia ex moglie e dell'amante della mia compagna) vanno in classe insieme.
> Comico. Comicissimo.:sonar:


Ma la tua ex moglie aveva figli da un'altra relazione? E tu che ruolo hai avuto con loro?
Ma vivi in una commedia della Fox?


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sei o ci fai?
> 
> La questione è considerare una persona gnocca in senso comunemente riconosciuto come per poter dire soprattutto a se stesso sono figo perché mi sono fatto una figa. Altra cosa è avere provato una forte attrazione.
> E questo vale anche da liberi.
> Tutti sono in grado di decidere, si parlava di motivazioni.


per me è una sciocchezza, la bellezza comunemente conosciuta che dici tu può essere percepita "fredda" e di conseguenza non generare attrazione, mica è automatico
che sai dicendo?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco, disillusione. Che è diverso da quello che dichiaravi su due piedi mentre tentavi di dargli poca importanza.
> Credo che dovrai affrontare questo problema, il fatto che sei riuscito a mettere (relativamente) il cervello in stand-by non significa che tu non soffra per l'accaduto.
> 
> A volte ci aspettiamo rispetto, ma nel frattempo per orgoglio omettiamo di offrire il nostro.
> ...



Lei non ha nessuna voglia di tornare sul tema (e te credo).
Io ho 'risolto' il mio tradimento da solo, non sono stato scoperto, e i conti li ho fatti, e chiusi, da un bel pò, cioè ben prima di scoprire il suo.
Ogni tanto penso a quello che è successo (più di una volta al giorno) e fa sempre meno male, molto meno male.
Il fatto, in sè, è superato e superabile.
L'ho fatto, e l'ho subìto.
Quello che da sempre mi ha addolorato, infastidito, fatto diventare una bestia è altro, e ho cercato di farglielo capire in tutti i modi.
E' stato quell'atteggiamento, a metà fra arroganza e infantilismo, per cui chi tradisce arriva a dare la responsabilità dei PROPRI comportamenti anche al tradito. 
Quello spiegare gli eventi in cui sembra mancare la 'volontà' del traditore, quasi che quello che è successo sia stato un incantesimo e non una scelta precisa, voluta, perpetrata con lucidità.
Quel giustificarsi da quattro soldi, quel minimizzare e soprattutto quell'assoluta incontinenza e assenza di alcun senso del limite che ti porta, dopo l'arrivo di una lettera anonima che mi informava che aveva una storia in corso, a messaggiare su whatsapp col tipo a un metro e mezzo da me.
Potrei continuare ma mi fermo.
Avrai capìto cosa intendo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non è detto sai? Potrebbe solo essersi perso.


Infatti la mia non era un affermazione ma una domanda


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non dipende piuttosto dalla valenza che ognuno da all'amante?
> Insomma, chi parla di stima, chi d'affetto, chi d'amore (Gesù!)..*.e chi che gli piace di culo.* Il tradimento è un prodotto ad uso e consumo.


se ti piace il culo dell'amante sei superficiale e pirla, negli altri casi che hai citato invece no


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la tua ex moglie aveva figli da un'altra relazione? E tu che ruolo hai avuto con loro?
> Ma vivi in una commedia della Fox?


Ah ah. No, tutto vero, altro che reality !
La mia ex moglie ha avuto due figli DOPO che ci siamo lasciati.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> per me è una sciocchezza, la bellezza comunemente conosciuta che dici tu può essere percepita "fredda" e di conseguenza non generare attrazione, mica è automatico
> che sai dicendo?


Ora ho finalmente capito perché ti era simpatico il conte.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora ho finalmente capito perché ti era simpatico il conte.



quando non sai cosa dire ti attacchi alla mia presunta simpatia per il conte, che invece per me è un utente come un altro
continua pure, avanti savoia


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah ah. No, tutto vero, altro che reality !
> La mia ex moglie ha avuto due figli DOPO che ci siamo lasciati.


Mi ero spaventata, pensavo di dialogare con Jerry Calà.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quando non sai cosa dire ti attacchi alla mia presunta simpatia per il conte, che invece per me è un utente come un altro
> continua pure, avanti savoia


Vedi? L'accostamento è per la mancanza di logica.


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei non ha nessuna voglia di tornare sul tema (e te credo).
> Io ho 'risolto' il mio tradimento da solo, non sono stato scoperto, e i conti li ho fatti, e chiusi, da un bel pò, cioè ben prima di scoprire il suo.
> Ogni tanto penso a quello che è successo (più di una volta al giorno) e fa sempre meno male, molto meno male.
> Il fatto, in sè, è superato e superabile.
> ...


Si ti capisco.
E' proprio per questo che ti esorto a portare il dialogo ad un livello superiore. Il fatto che coi pensieri sei rimasto a quei momenti vi tiene in una specie di limbo. Il rischio è quello di perdere la comunicazione necessaria. Intanto non credere che il tradimento avvenga sempre con lucidità e per soli motivi autoreferenziali. Per quanto possa sembrarti strano avviene anche (dico anche) per mancanze all'interno del rapporto. E' un dato di fatto, prendilo almeno come parte, pertinente, di un problema che magari non è il tuo caso ma comunque possibile.

Tu hai tradito prima di lei, perché lo hai fatto? Perché ti sei fermato?


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? L'accostamento è per la mancanza di logica.



vedo cosa? vedo che col tuo accostamento desideri denigrarmi, dato che il conte non è un utente amato

invece prima si parlava tranquillamente, e per me la logica c'è ed è che se un traditore ha una relazione stabile a cui tiene (a modo suo), il fatto che abbia un amante da una botta e via e che di codesto amante appezzi il fascino superficiale che può scaturire da una conoscenza limitata, tutto ciò secondo me non fa di lui (= del traditore) una persona superficiale etc. a priori...piuttosto sempre di tradimento si tratta, superficiale o meno, ed è questo il nocciolo della questione, secondo me


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei non ha nessuna voglia di tornare sul tema (e te credo).
> Io ho 'risolto' il mio tradimento da solo, non sono stato scoperto, e i conti li ho fatti, e chiusi, da un bel pò, cioè ben prima di scoprire il suo.
> Ogni tanto penso a quello che è successo (più di una volta al giorno) e fa sempre meno male, molto meno male.
> Il fatto, in sè, è superato e superabile.
> ...



Ciao

ma santo cielo, tu sei andato dalla tua ex-amante a chiederle un aiuto dopo anni dalla vostra relazione per sgamare la tua compagna e la tua compagna ancora in agosto di chiede se non vi è stato qualcosa tra voi due. Non è capitolo chiuso. Qualcosa si trova ancora nell'aria e la tua compagna lo percepisce ... non credi?


sienne


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono convinto al 90 % che la mia ex moglie ne sia al corrente e non dubito che abbia stappato una bottiglia di champagne quando l'ha saputo.
> Del resto, l'amante della mia compagna conosce da tempo la mia ex moglie.
> Era sposato con una delle sue migliori amiche.
> E i loro figli (della mia ex moglie e dell'amante della mia compagna) vanno in classe insieme.
> Comico. Comicissimo.:sonar:


Ma quanto e' piccolo il mondo


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma santo cielo, tu sei andato dalla tua ex-amante a chiederle un aiuto dopo anni dalla vostra relazione per sgamare la tua compagna e la tua compagna ancora in agosto di chiede se non vi è stato qualcosa tra voi due. Non è capitolo chiuso. Qualcosa si trova ancora nell'aria e la tua compagna lo percepisce ... non credi?
> 
> ...


Scusa sienne ma....io non sono andato a chiederle aiuto, io l'ho incontrata per puro caso in mezzo alla strada per due volte nel giro di una settimana, s'è iniziato a parlare del più e del meno e mi disse che li vedeva spesso insieme. Stop.
La mia compagna lo percepisce perchè SA che la mia ex amante mi disse che li vedeva spesso insieme. 
La mia compagna non si capacita che non sia successo nulla fra me e la mia ex amante perchè :
sa che siamo usciti un paio di sere insieme nell'estate 2008 (gliel'ho detto io pochi mesi dopo) ;
di conseguenza immagina che ci sia una simpatia nei miei confronti da parte sua (altrimenti non sarebbe uscita con me due volte) ;
sa che mi piace così come piace al 99 % dei maschi che la conoscono e che la mia compagna conosce.
Il ragionamento è un pò del tipo : "a quella tu piaci e vuoi dirmi che non te la sei fatta ?"


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma quanto e' piccolo il mondo


Già.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si ti capisco.
> E' proprio per questo che ti esorto a portare il dialogo ad un livello superiore. Il fatto che coi pensieri sei rimasto a quei momenti vi tiene in una specie di limbo. Il rischio è quello di perdere la comunicazione necessaria. Intanto non credere che il tradimento avvenga sempre con lucidità e per soli motivi autoreferenziali. Per quanto possa sembrarti strano avviene anche (dico anche) per mancanze all'interno del rapporto. E' un dato di fatto, prendilo almeno come parte, pertinente, di un problema che magari non è il tuo caso ma comunque possibile.
> 
> Tu hai tradito prima di lei, perché lo hai fatto? Perché ti sei fermato?


JON,
a me quello che spaventa è solo una cosa : se uno è DAVVERO convinto di quello che dice, e cioè del fatto che le responsabilità in una questione del genere siano attribuibili anche al tradito, al fato, al colore di una sedia, se cioè non c'è assoluta e consapevole assunzione di responsabilità, allora può succedere (non dico che deve, ma può) che certe situazioni si verifichino nuovamente...perchè una scusa si trova sempre.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si ti capisco.
> E' proprio per questo che ti esorto a portare il dialogo ad un livello superiore


In questo caso non capisco cosa vuoi dire...



JON ha detto:


> Intanto non credere che il tradimento avvenga sempre con lucidità e per soli motivi autoreferenziali. Per quanto possa sembrarti strano avviene anche (dico anche) per mancanze all'interno del rapporto


Certo, ma capisci bene che sentirselo dire da un traditore non è il massimo, diciamo che in quei momenti la credibilità è pari allo zero...quanto alla lucidità non sono d'accordo. Capisco che ci siano abili seduttori in giro in grado di imbambolare ma la lucidità puoi perderla per qualche giorno, ma se ogni volta sei attento a cancellare ogni traccia credo che di lucidità e di consapevolezza di quello che sta succedendo ce n'è fin troppa...



JON ha detto:


> Tu hai tradito prima di lei, perché lo hai fatto? Perché ti sei fermato?


Perchè mi attraeva e perchè non aveva senso continuare. Un 'bel gioco dura poco'.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi le parole usate per descrivere un amante, cioè la forma, sarebbero più importanti del tradimento, cioè della sostanza?


Free ma pigli per il culo o non capisci davvero? Stai mischiando due discorsi. 
1) uno che scopa tanto per divertirsi io non lo capisco. Fine.
2) uno che descrive una donna con quei termini non è l'uomo che vorrei al mio fianco. 
3) se posso scegliere come essere tradita preferisco che sia per sentimento e non per svuotarsi i coglioni con una sconosciuta che consideri il nulla.


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Free ma pigli per il culo o non capisci davvero? Stai mischiando due discorsi.
> 1) uno che scopa tanto per divertirsi io non lo capisco. Fine.
> 2) uno che descrive una donna con quei termini non è l'uomo che vorrei al mio fianco.
> 3) se posso scegliere come essere tradita preferisco che sia per sentimento e non per svuotarsi i coglioni con una sconosciuta che consideri il nulla.


Niente da fare,io subisco il fascino di queste donne,così dirette,fra svuotamento di coglioni e scopate...ultimamente poi farfalla è in una fase deragliante della sua vita....:rotfl:adorabile.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente da fare,io subisco il fascino di queste donne,così dirette,fra svuotamento di coglioni e scopate...ultimamente poi farfalla è in una fase deragliante della sua vita....:rotfl:adorabile.:rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In questo caso non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti come ha reagito l'ex tua amante gnocca e intelligente quando dopo poco hai chiuso il bel gioco?


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free ma pigli per il culo o non capisci davvero? Stai mischiando due discorsi.
> 1) uno che scopa tanto per divertirsi io non lo capisco. Fine.
> 2) uno che descrive una donna con quei termini non è l'uomo che vorrei al mio fianco.
> 3) se posso scegliere come essere tradita preferisco che sia per sentimento e non per svuotarsi i coglioni con una sconosciuta che consideri il nulla.


La penso come te. 
E non mi sognerei mai di minimizzare un tradimento di qualunque natura sia. 
La tendenza a dimezzare il peso delle proprie azioni quando si ritiene siano fatte senza investire il sentimento e' comune a molti. Jim e' la rappresentazione di un modo di pensare diffuso.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come ha reagito l'ex tua amante gnocca e intelligente quando dopo poco hai chiuso il bel gioco?


Diciamo che era chiaro che il gioco stava finendo, e che io non avevo nessuna intenzione di abbandonare famiglia e figlio per lei. Dopo poco ha iniziato ad uscire con un altro.


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diciamo che era chiaro che il gioco stava finendo, e che io non avevo nessuna intenzione di abbandonare famiglia e figlio per lei. Dopo poco ha iniziato ad uscire con un altro.


In pratica se le fosse stato bene avresti continuato....
Ha chiuso lei.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> In pratica se le fosse stato bene avresti continuato....
> Ha chiuso lei.


Beh no, direi proprio di no. Ma non mi interessa fare la gara.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Posto che c'è tradimento e tradimento, il fatto di tornare a casa la sera, guardare negli occhi il proprio coniuge, dormire nello stesso letto sapendo che si sta tradendo la sua fiducia. E così per settimane, mesi o anni. Questo è uguale in tutti i casi. *Come si fa a conviverci?* E a subirlo, sia che siano delle botte di vita o una relazione parallela, secondo me si farebbe comunque fatica ad accettarlo




Come si fa a conviverci:
me lo chiedo anch'io e così fanno tutti quelli come noi che non sono traditori di natura.
Chi tradisce, al contrario, ce la fa benissimo, come ce la fa a compiere l'atto di tradire.

Come si fa ad accettarlo, quando si subisce:
non lo so se si arriva ad accettarlo, io non credo, tuttalpiù si può arrivare a comprenderne i motivi, ma quando si riceve un'offesa così grande alla nostra persona cosa vuoi accettare?!


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> perché una sbandata, anche una sola, non è mancare di rispetto al proprio patner ? Sta costruendo o hai costruito un rapporto con il tuo partner e poi cedi alle tentazioni. *Sarebbe meglio rimanere single secondo me.*




Sì, va bè, ma questo è un discorso retorico...
La mancanza di rispetto c'è sempre ed è, per me, lo scoglio più duro quando si cerca di superare. 
Però, non dimentichiamoci che, purtroppo, si fanno anche degli sbagli nella vita e il cedere ad una tentazione è uno di questi.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> io invece non vedo differenze.
> Qual'è il motore di entrambe ? il sesso.
> Uno dei due tipi è più rispettoso verso il partner ? non mi sembra




No, le differenze ci sono ed emergono nel "post" tradimento, quando saltano fuori, per forza di cose, le motivazioni che hanno portato al fattaccio.
E sono proprio quei motivi che fanno la differenza perché incidono totalmente sui limiti che ciascuno di noi ha e che sono, quindi, personali.
Ecco perché per Farfalla, tanto per fare un esempio, è gravissimo un tradimento per sesso, anche di una notte e via, mentre per me è gravissimo quello sentimentale.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa sienne ma....io non sono andato a chiederle aiuto, io l'ho incontrata per puro caso in mezzo alla strada per due volte nel giro di una settimana, s'è iniziato a parlare del più e del meno e mi disse che li vedeva spesso insieme. Stop.
> La mia compagna lo percepisce perchè SA che la mia ex amante mi disse che li vedeva spesso insieme.
> La mia compagna non si capacita che non sia successo nulla fra me e la mia ex amante perchè :
> sa che siamo usciti un paio di sere insieme nell'estate 2008 (gliel'ho detto io pochi mesi dopo) ;
> ...



...temo che la tua compagna tornerà alla carica per sapere da te quello che già percepisce, e non succederà una volta sola.
Questi dubbi diventano tarli nella testa, il fatto, poi, che abiti vicino a voi non aiuta perché tutte le volte che la tua compagna la vedrà vorrà togliersi quel dubbio...
Comunque, secondo me, non è moralmente sbagliato il tuo non confessare. Lei non l'ha fatto, perché dovresti farlo tu?
In amore vale la regola della reciprocità.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Diletta ha detto:


> No, le differenze ci sono ed emergono nel "post" tradimento, quando saltano fuori, per forza di cose, le motivazioni che hanno portato al fattaccio.
> E sono proprio quei motivi che fanno la differenza perché incidono totalmente sui limiti che ciascuno di noi ha e che sono, quindi, personali.
> Ecco perché per Farfalla, tanto per fare un esempio, è gravissimo un tradimento per sesso, anche di una notte e via, mentre per me è gravissimo quello sentimentale.


Brava Diletta, verde virtuale.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Insomma*

Insomma siamo alle solite.Per convenienza personale e per mascherare una mancanza di spessore e personalità leggo che si devono capire i motivi del traditore....!
Bè non c'è un cazzo da capire.Proprio nulla.
Fatevene una cazzo di ragione.Non c'è nessun valido motivo per tradire,poche storie,possono esserci motivi che danno qualche attenuante in più,possono esserci motivi contingenti,di fondo il traditore è un fottuto egoista,che pensa solo ai cazzi propri punto.
Sono anni che leggo scempiaggini di ogni tipo,mi tradiva ma mi amava profondamente...ne ho lette di porcate simili.Poi si sceglie di rimanere con un traditore?perfetto, ma si diventa conniventi e non ci si deve lamentare.
La domanda non è perchè una persona tradisce,la domanda è perchè scelgo di rimanere....e capire il perchè...!
Io qui dentro ho imparato che ci sono traditori e traditori,tradimenti e tradimenti.
Diletta,prendo te come esempio,davanti ai tradimenti di tuo marito non c'è nulla da capire,gli hai lasicato sempre fare tutto,e lui ha pesato bene la donna che aveva accanto.
Se riuscite a sopportare tali mancanze di rispetto e considerazione il problema è il vostro....


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, le differenze ci sono ed emergono nel "post" tradimento, quando saltano fuori, per forza di cose, le motivazioni che hanno portato al fattaccio.
> E sono proprio quei motivi che fanno la differenza perché incidono totalmente sui limiti che ciascuno di noi ha e che sono, quindi, personali.
> Ecco perché per Farfalla, tanto per fare un esempio, è gravissimo un tradimento per sesso, anche di una notte e via, mentre *per me è gravissimo quello sentimentale*.


anche secondo me
a parte che mette seriamente a rischio il legame ufficiale, comunque non capisco come mai provare sentimenti per una persona non imponga di evitare di metterla nella scomoda e squallida posizione dell'amante
intendo dire: se i sentimenti non sono uno scherzo (per me non lo sono), proprio quei sentimenti che si provano per una persona dovrebbero indurre a tirarsi indietro anche solo all'ultimo momento, a tutelare quella persona e quei sentimenti, almeno in attesa di poter chiarire la situazione destabilizzante che si è creata....e invece si finisce sempre a scopare, guarda caso


----------



## Rocco_365 (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma siamo alle solite.Per convenienza personale e per mascherare una mancanza di spessore e personalità leggo che si devono capire i motivi del traditore....!
> Bè non c'è un cazzo da capire.Proprio nulla.
> Fatevene una cazzo di ragione.Non c'è nessun valido motivo per tradire,poche storie,possono esserci motivi che danno qualche attenuante in più,possono esserci motivi contingenti,*di fondo il traditore è un fottuto egoista*,*che pensa solo ai cazzi propri punto.*
> Sono anni che leggo scempiaggini di ogni tipo,mi tradiva ma mi amava profondamente...ne ho lette di porcate simili.Poi si sceglie di rimanere con un traditore?perfetto, ma si diventa conniventi e non ci si deve lamentare.
> ...


Bravo Oscuro, hai perfettamente espresso anche il mio pensiero in merito. La scelta di rimanere è dettata da pura convenienza personale, ma di solito si infarcisce di motivazioni varie per farla accettare anche dagli altri.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma siamo alle solite.Per convenienza personale e per mascherare una mancanza di spessore e personalità leggo che si devono capire i motivi del traditore....!
> Bè non c'è un cazzo da capire.Proprio nulla.
> Fatevene una cazzo di ragione.Non c'è nessun valido motivo per tradire,poche storie,possono esserci motivi che danno qualche attenuante in più,possono esserci motivi contingenti,di fondo il traditore è un fottuto egoista,che pensa solo ai cazzi propri punto.
> Sono anni che leggo scempiaggini di ogni tipo,mi tradiva ma mi amava profondamente...ne ho lette di porcate simili.Poi si sceglie di rimanere con un traditore?perfetto, ma si diventa conniventi e non ci si deve lamentare.
> ...



Ma cosa dici Oscù?!
Io gli ho lasciato sempre fare tutto?
Io non gli ho dato nessun permesso del cavolo di tradirmi da fidanzato e, tanto meno gliel'ho dato di tradirmi (o cercare di farlo) tempo fa.
Non dare un'immagine così falsata di me, i nuovi utenti penseranno che sono una cogliona che si zerbina, invece, sono soltanto cogliona.
Questo sì, per non essermi mai accorta di nulla.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Comunque, secondo me, non è moralmente sbagliato il tuo non confessare. Lei non l'ha fatto, perché dovresti farlo tu?
> In amore vale la regola della reciprocità.


:up:


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Bravo Oscuro, hai perfettamente espresso anche il mio pensiero in merito. *La scelta di rimanere è dettata da pura convenienza personale,* ma di solito si infarcisce di motivazioni varie per farla accettare anche dagli altri.




Sì, vero, direi al 70% o più.
Convenienza personale e familiare.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*NO*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici Oscù?!
> Io gli ho lasciato sempre fare tutto?
> Io non gli ho dato nessun permesso del cavolo di tradirmi da fidanzato e, tanto meno gliel'ho dato di tradirmi (o cercare di farlo) tempo fa.
> Non dare un'immagine così falsata di me, i nuovi utenti penseranno che sono una cogliona che si zerbina, invece, sono soltanto cogliona.
> Questo sì, per non essermi mai accorta di nulla.


Non è che gli ha dato il permesso esplicitamente.Ma hai sempre accettato comportamenti e atteggiamenti deprecabili,e quando sei venuta a conoscenza di cose,sei rimasta li.Non prendere poisizione in questi casi significa dare un permesso implicitamente.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

*Oscuro*

sai a cosa servono i "motivi"?
A permettere di continuare a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto senza provare disgusto.
Se non si comprendono neanche questi, o ci fanno schifo, non rimane altro che aprire la porta e buttarli fuori.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*no*



Diletta ha detto:


> sai a cosa servono i "motivi"?
> A permettere di continuare a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto senza provare disgusto.
> Se non si comprendono neanche questi, o ci fanno schifo, non rimane altro che aprire la porta e buttarli fuori.


No,c'è differenza fra motivi e alibi.Gli alibi sono uan cosa,i motivi sono un 'altra cosa.Capire i motivi?e che c'è da capire?dopo anni di tradimenti?c'è da capire la natura di una persona?o c'è il tentare stupidamente di giustificarla,per farcela andar bene?
E poi cercherai solo i motivi a te più convenienti...a casa mia questi si chiamano alibi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> a parte che mette seriamente a rischio il legame ufficiale, comunque non capisco come mai provare sentimenti per una persona non imponga di evitare di metterla nella scomoda e squallida posizione dell'amante
> intendo dire: se i sentimenti non sono uno scherzo (per me non lo sono), proprio quei sentimenti che si provano per una persona dovrebbero indurre a tirarsi indietro anche solo all'ultimo momento, a tutelare quella persona e quei sentimenti, almeno in attesa di poter chiarire la situazione destabilizzante che si è creata....e invece si finisce sempre a scopare, guarda caso


Ma se quei sentimenti (non amore, sentimenti) sono corrisposti non capisco perchè uno dovrebbe tirarsi indietro. Scomoda e squallida non lo è se entrambi si è d'accordo con il tipo di rapporto.
Ah si finisce...anche a scopare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che gli ha dato il permesso esplicitamente.Ma hai sempre accettato comportamenti e atteggiamenti deprecabili,e quando sei venuta a conoscenza di cose,sei rimasta li.Non prendere poisizione in questi casi significa dare un permesso implicitamente.


quoto
E comunque il permesso di andare ad escort se gli fosse venuta la voglia lo aveva eccome


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che gli ha dato il permesso esplicitamente.*Ma hai sempre accettato comportamenti e atteggiamenti deprecabili,*e quando sei venuta a conoscenza di cose,sei rimasta li.Non prendere poisizione in questi casi significa dare un permesso implicitamente.





Ma quando mi tradiva io non lo sapevo, né facevo finta di non sapere.
Lo credevo fedelissimo...
Se intendi il "percorso" dopo le scoperte, che ti devo dire...ho fatto di necessità virtù cercando una strada da percorrere insieme e sai anche il perché.
Tanto ormai il disastro era avvenuto e ho capito subito che la situazione ormai era di merda totale.
Ho anche sperato in un altro tipo di coppia, ma ho realizzato che, con quello che è successo, la coppia non può più esistere...   
Infatti noi non lo siamo più.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> E comunque il permesso di andare ad escort se gli fosse venuta la voglia lo aveva eccome



Aridaje.
Questa è tutta un'altra storia.
Per me, ovviamente, e tu lo sai.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se quei sentimenti (non amore, sentimenti) sono corrisposti non capisco perchè uno dovrebbe tirarsi indietro. Scomoda e squallida non lo è se entrambi si è d'accordo con il tipo di rapporto.
> Ah si finisce...anche a scopare


non lo capisci perchè tendi a giustificare il tradimento se ci sono sentimenti, e a disprezzare chi tradisce solo per piacere


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se quei sentimenti (non amore, sentimenti) sono corrisposti non capisco perchè uno dovrebbe tirarsi indietro. Scomoda e squallida non lo è se entrambi si è d'accordo con il tipo di rapporto.
> Ah si finisce...anche a scopare




per salvaguardare il matrimonio, che diviene fortemente a rischio in questi casi.
Vale, logicamente, se ci si tiene.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma quando mi tradiva io non lo sapevo, né facevo finta di non sapere.
> Lo credevo fedelissimo...
> Se intendi il "percorso" dopo le scoperte, che ti devo dire...ho fatto di necessità virtù cercando una strada da percorrere insieme e sai anche il perché.
> Tanto ormai il disastro era avvenuto e ho capito subito che la situazione ormai era di merda totale.
> ...


Hai pure sperato?pensa un pò....e che c'era da sperare?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> non lo capisci perchè tendi a giustificare il tradimento se ci sono sentimenti, e a disprezzare chi tradisce solo per piacere


Free te l'ho scritto 10 VOLTE non giustifico nulla. Se proprio devo essere tradita preferisco il primo al secondo
Non è che non mi incazzerei o scrollerei le spalle ma riuscirei a capirlo di più
Preferisci morire di infarto o dopo lunga malattia? Io la prima. Non per questo non vedo l'ora di morire o la morte non mi spaventa. 
Così ti è più chiaro?


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> non lo capisci perchè tendi a giustificare il tradimento se ci sono sentimenti, e a disprezzare chi tradisce solo per piacere


Uffaaa! E dai Free ... :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,c'è differenza fra motivi e alibi.Gli alibi sono uan cosa,i motivi sono un 'altra cosa.Capire i motivi?e che c'è da capire?dopo anni di tradimenti?c'è da capire la natura di una persona?o c'è il tentare stupidamente di giustificarla,per farcela andar bene?
> E poi cercherai solo i motivi a te più convenienti...a casa mia questi si chiamano alibi.




Mettendomi nei suoi panni ho trovato i motivi che, secondo me, sono fondati e non semplici alibi.
Forse perché, anch'io, sento di avere perso una fetta di giovinezza.
Per farti un esempio: se ci fossimo conosciuti tipo a 25-26 anni non ci sarebbe stato nessun motivo fondato per i suoi tradimenti e se ne sarebbe andato fuori a calci.


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In questo caso non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intendevo tentare di cancellare quel rancore inespresso che sembra aleggiare intorno alla vostra vita attuale che sembrerebbe voler andare per il meglio. Io penso che vi stia avvelenando, ma capisco anche le difficoltà del poter ristabilire un clima di fiducia e di slancio positivo.

Il palesarsi della verità non si può ritenere sempre un fatto positivo, visto che poi la verità va gestita. Dato che la tua compagna resta pur sempre quella che conoscevi in tempi non sospetti, mi viene da pensare che tutto gira intorno alle nostre personali illusioni. Hai visto di lei il lato negativo, quello che per te risulta negativo. Lei percepisce il tuo, anche se non gli è palese.

Bisognerebbe imparare a lasciarsi scivolare addosso certe influenze, quando, ovviamente, il clima è quello di ristabilire dei buoni propositi. Significa saper ridare fiducia a chi l'ha abbondantemente tradita, bisognerebbe sapersi illudere anche al contrario, quando il timore del peggio prevale sul sentore che le cose potrebbero andare meglio. Di certo non possiamo illuderci di pilotare la vita di una persona che, benché ci viva accanto, è pur sempre un individuo a se stante e con i suoi problemi. Fortunatamente sei un traditore anche tu, puoi capire benissimo cosa si cela dietro entrambi gli stati.

Quindi rischi di arrovellarti inutilmente, perché senti che per queste faccende non vi è una soluzione definitiva. Cosi ti tocca buttarla sul rispetto, soprattutto quando le cose ti vengono fatte sotto al naso. Il che è giusto, ma anche il rispetto può diventare un illusione, l'unico certo è quello che noi abbiamo per noi stessi e che di conseguenza è l'unico che conosciamo quando lo applichiamo agli altri. Si tratta anche della nostra morale, a volte è più superficiale in alcuni che in altri e il tipo di errori che si commettono ne sono la naturale conseguenza. E' su questo che volevo basare il concetto di lucidità, non sul fatto che il traditore abbia l'accortezza di celare puntualmente le sue azioni.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai pure sperato?pensa un pò....e che c'era da sperare?




Di ricostruire qualcosa di bello alla luce della verità e senza più zone d'ombra.
Ma non ci si riesce perché il tradimento è davvero una bestiaccia e difficilmente lo si accetta.
Forse addirittura mai e chi dice di esserci riuscito se la racconta.
Forse.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Intendevo tentare di cancellare quel rancore inespresso che sembra aleggiare intorno alla vostra vita attuale che sembrerebbe voler andare per il meglio. Io penso che vi stia avvelenando, ma capisco anche le difficoltà del poter ristabilire un clima di fiducia e di slancio positivo.
> 
> *Il palesarsi della verità non si può ritenere sempre un fatto positivo, visto che poi la verità va gestita. *Dato che la tua compagna resta pur sempre quella che conoscevi in tempi non sospetti, mi viene da pensare che tutto gira intorno alle nostre personali illusioni. Hai visto di lei il lato negativo, quello che per te risulta negativo. Lei percepisce il tuo, anche se non gli è palese.
> 
> ...



Quoto in tutto, soprattutto la frase evidenziata.
A me sta andando male proprio per questo: non sono riuscita a gestire la verità, quella verità che tanto avevo desiderato venisse fuori, ma che poi è stata la mia stessa rovina.
Forse troppa verità tutta insieme e mi ha nauseato.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mettendomi nei suoi panni ho trovato i motivi che, secondo me, sono fondati e non semplici alibi.
> Forse perché, anch'io, sento di avere perso una fetta di giovinezza.
> Per farti un esempio: se ci fossimo conosciuti tipo a 25-26 anni non ci sarebbe stato nessun motivo fondato per i suoi tradimenti e se ne sarebbe andato fuori a calci.


quoto te che parli di tempi per spiegare meglio quello che ho scritto prima
se si incontra da sposati un'altra persona per cui si provano sentimenti, secondo me l'unica cosa da fare (a parte lasciare il coniuge) è rimpiangere di non averla incontrata PRIMA, non scoparsela, poichè appunto i sentimenti sono importanti
dove sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto te che parli di tempi per spiegare meglio quello che ho scritto prima
> se si incontra da sposati un'altra persona per cui si provano sentimenti, secondo me l'unica cosa da fare (a parte lasciare il coniuge) è rimpiangere di non averla incontrata PRIMA, non scoparsela, poichè appunto i sentimenti sono importanti
> dove sbaglio?


Che i sentimenti che provi non devono per forza essere l'amore.
Nel caso di amore ti quoto


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto te che parli di tempi per spiegare meglio quello che ho scritto prima
> se si incontra da sposati un'altra persona per cui si provano sentimenti, secondo me l'unica cosa da fare (a parte lasciare il coniuge) è rimpiangere di non averla incontrata PRIMA, non scoparsela, poichè appunto i sentimenti sono importanti
> dove sbaglio?


Sbagli nel momento in cui non prendi atto del fatto che a molti piace vivere con i rimorsi piuttosto che con i rimpianti ... IMHO


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che i sentimenti che provi non devono per forza essere l'amore.
> Nel caso di amore ti quoto


e che sentimenti sono?
affetto? ma allora non ci sarebbe passione
amicizia? idem
...???


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Sbagli nel momento in cui non prendi atto del fatto che a molti piace vivere con i rimorsi piuttosto che con i rimpianti ... IMHO


ma appunto perchè si finisce sempre per scopare!
sarà un caso??


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> e che sentimenti sono?
> affetto? ma allora non ci sarebbe passione
> amicizia? idem
> ...???


affetto, passione, attrazione, complicità, se me ne vengono in mente altri te li segnalo


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Ma*



Diletta ha detto:


> Di ricostruire qualcosa di bello alla luce della verità e senza più zone d'ombra.
> Ma non ci si riesce perché il tradimento è davvero una bestiaccia e difficilmente lo si accetta.
> Forse addirittura mai e chi dice di esserci riuscito se la racconta.
> Forse.


Ma il problema è la persona diletta.Tu cerchi la verità in un soggetto scorretto per sua natura.E poi sta storia della giovinezza,credimi non si può leggere....davvero.
Tuo marito ti ha tradita pure da fidanzati diletta,quindi di cosa parliamo?
Bisogna prendere atto della natura delle persone,e non c'è da capire il perchè.
Ho i capelli brizzolati,occhi verdi,sono così,non c'è un perchè,era nel mio dna.PUNTO.
Tuo marito è quello che è,è uno che si è sempre approfittato della buona fede e dell'ingenuità della donna che ha sposato.FINE.
Il problema non 'è l'azione,è chi compie l'azione.
A dilè,se ti sposi pacciani,il problema non è perchè pacciani è come è,il problema sei tu che stai accanto ad una merda simile,non te ne sei accorta?ok,ma continui a starci e a cercare di capire,in realtà cerchi sempre un alibi valido per giustificare a te stessa e al mondo intero di essere RIMASTA COLPEVOLEMENTE LI, NONOSTANTE TUTTO.
Se la mia donna mi tradisce cosa mi cambia il perchè?certo posso farmi delle domande,ma resta il fatto che ha fatto un'azione che compromette la fiducia,il rispetto,la considerazione e la complicità.NON è PER ME,perchè penso di meritare altro.FINE.
Il resto è solo fumo,ste grandi verità che così grandi non sono,sto buttare in caciare tutto per non ammettere a se stessi certe debolezze,certe vite di facciata.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Insomma*



oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma siamo alle solite.Per convenienza personale e per mascherare una mancanza di spessore e personalità leggo che si devono capire i motivi del traditore....!
> Bè non c'è un cazzo da capire.Proprio nulla.
> Fatevene una cazzo di ragione.Non c'è nessun valido motivo per tradire,poche storie,possono esserci motivi che danno qualche attenuante in più,possono esserci motivi contingenti,di fondo il traditore è un fottuto egoista,che pensa solo ai cazzi propri punto.
> Sono anni che leggo scempiaggini di ogni tipo,mi tradiva ma mi amava profondamente...ne ho lette di porcate simili.Poi si sceglie di rimanere con un traditore?perfetto, ma si diventa conniventi e non ci si deve lamentare.
> ...


Guarda, io la penso esattamente come te. La mia posizione sul tradimento è sempre stata chiara, netta: lo condanno in tutte le sue forme. Anche per quelle considerate da qualcuno più “leggere”. Nel mio caso, nonostante mia moglie non abbia “consumato” fisicamente il tradimento, l’ho comunque percepito come un atto molto grave. Mai avrei pensato di passare sopra un tradimento e invece…ho scelto di rimanere e riprovarci. Perché? Sostanzialmente per due motivi: amo ancora mia moglie, nonostante tutto. Ho due figli, delle responsabilità.
L'egoismo di chi tradisce non è più grave di colui che tradito mette i figli nella condizione di avere genitori separati senza nemmeno fare un tentativo. Quando si hanno figli bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare e superare qualunque situazione per tenere insieme la famiglia. Quantomeno, è doveroso provarci.


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto perchè si finisce sempre per scopare!
> *sarà un caso*??


Penso proprio di no ... anche perchè se non cedi sei gay


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> affetto, passione, attrazione, complicità, se me ne vengono in mente altri te li segnalo


ma attrazione e passione non sono mica sentimenti, sono emozioni
che infatti si possono provare anche per un bel culo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma attrazione e passione non sono mica sentimenti, sono emozioni
> che infatti si possono provare per un bel culo


AFFETTO, VOLERSI BENE 

Si ma io non scopo solo per un bel culo. Mi ci vuole anche il resto.
Free far finta di non comprendere non aiuta a portare avanti una discussione


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Penso proprio di no ... anche perchè se non cedi sei gay


giusto...:saggio:


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> AFFETTO, VOLERSI BENE
> 
> Si ma io non scopo solo per un bel culo. *Mi ci vuole anche il resto.*
> Free far finta di non comprendere non aiuta a portare avanti una discussione


Che grossomodo è amore ...


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Ma*



zanna ha detto:


> Che grossomodo è amore ...


Parola inflazionata.Facciamo sentimento....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Che grossomodo è amore ...


avremo idee diverse di cosa sia l'amore, peccato


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> avremo idee diverse di cosa sia l'amore, peccato


io provo amore per un bel culo....quindi?


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> AFFETTO, VOLERSI BENE
> 
> Si ma io non scopo solo per un bel culo. Mi ci vuole anche il resto.
> Free far finta di non comprendere non aiuta a portare avanti una discussione


veramente sono stati scritti fiumi d'inchiostro sulle discrepanze tra emozioni e sentimenti, non sono io che faccio finta

affetto e volersi bene ce l'ho anche coi miei cani...


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Parola inflazionata.*Facciamo sentimento....


Da chi la usa a cazzo sicuramente ... ma non da tutti il problema è che spesso "non da tutti" non si incontrano


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> io provo amore per un bel culo....quindi?


Questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente sono stati scritti fiumi d'inchiostro sulle discrepanze tra emozioni e sentimenti, non sono io che faccio finta
> 
> affetto e volersi bene ce l'ho anche coi miei cani...


anche io. Ma non voglio scoparmeli. 
Mentre per un amante oltre ai quei sentimenti, provo anche attrazione


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> avremo idee diverse di cosa sia l'amore, peccato


Già ...


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche io. Ma non voglio scoparmeli.
> Mentre per un amante oltre ai quei sentimenti, provo anche attrazione


allora sei in grossi guai, e anche la tua (generico) vita sentimentale con il coniuge, che non hai saputo/voluto preservare da questo pasticcio
a differenza del traditore che prova solo attrazione, che tuttavia scopa uguale...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora sei in grossi guai, e anche la tua (generico) vita sentimentale con il coniuge, che non hai saputo/voluto preservare da questo pasticcio
> *a differenza del traditore che prova solo attrazione, che tuttavia scopa uguale*...


che è una cosa che non mi interessa


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Intendevo tentare di cancellare quel rancore inespresso che sembra aleggiare intorno alla vostra vita attuale che sembrerebbe voler andare per il meglio. Io penso che vi stia avvelenando, ma capisco anche le difficoltà del poter ristabilire un clima di fiducia e di slancio positivo.


Ma le cose vanno molto molto meglio. Se e quando ripenso alla gestione 'post' tradimento, allora è che ancor mi girano...



JON ha detto:


> Il palesarsi della verità non si può ritenere sempre un fatto positivo, visto che poi la verità va gestita


Io la verità NON la volevo sapere.
Le mie timide richieste circa il tipo di frequentazione che aveva, così come l'iniziale rifiuto di credere a quella lettera anonima, rispondevano proprio a quella 'esigenza'. Era un pò come volerle dire : "se stai facendo una cazzata piantala che è meglio per tutti". Tutto sono fuorchè ipocrita, ma un pò di ipocrisia a volte può aiutare...


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma le cose vanno molto molto meglio. Se e quando ripenso alla gestione 'post' tradimento, allora è che ancor mi girano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma infatti...la verità abbiamo dovuto saperla perché, se ci fossimo accontentati delle loro "versioni" avremmo fatto ai loro occhi anche la figura dei coglioni.
Io ho DOVUTO sapere principalmente per questo, una volta che hai percepito che ti si sta facendo fessa non puoi non andare fino in fondo.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma infatti...la verità abbiamo dovuto saperla perché, se ci fossimo accontentati delle loro "versioni" avremmo fatto ai loro occhi anche la figura dei coglioni.
> Io ho DOVUTO sapere principalmente per questo, una volta che hai percepito che ti si sta facendo fessa non puoi non andare fino in fondo.


Io dicevo una cosa parzialmente differente Diletta....avrei preferito non sapere perchè un vago sospetto ce l'avevo, e lei sapeva che ce l'avevo. Avevo ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava che aveva una relazione, non si specificava con chi. Le dissi della lettera, e ovviamente mi rassicurò sul fatto che fosse tutto falso. Ci avevo quasi creduto (pensa che fesso). Se (e sottolineo se) lei fosse stata capace di troncare IN QUEL MOMENTO col tipo molto probabilmente sarei rimasto all'oscuro di tutto e non sarebbero successi tutti i casini che poi si sono verificati...questo solo per dire che, a volte, uno deve capire quando è il momento di chiudere senza tentennamenti, soprattutto se è evidente che la fine è vicina...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io dicevo una cosa parzialmente differente Diletta....avrei preferito non sapere perchè un vago sospetto ce l'avevo, e lei sapeva che ce l'avevo. Avevo ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava che aveva una relazione, non si specificava con chi. Le dissi della lettera, e ovviamente mi rassicurò sul fatto che fosse tutto falso. Ci avevo quasi creduto (pensa che fesso). Se (e sottolineo se) lei fosse stata capace di troncare IN QUEL MOMENTO col tipo molto probabilmente sarei rimasto all'oscuro di tutto e non sarebbero successi tutti i casini che poi si sono verificati...questo solo per dire che, a volte, uno deve capire quando è il momento di chiudere senza tentennamenti, soprattutto se è evidente che la fine è vicina...


Ho capito.
A te fa male la mancanza di tutela del tradito.
Da una parte pensi che il tradimento sia comune e che tutti tradiscano e siano traditi, dall'altra sei consapevole che è una cosa che fa male. Quindi vuoi che si tradisca con discrezione e si tronchi quando il tradito sospetta e offre una mano per aiutarsi a negare l'accaduto.
Tu trovi amore nella tutela che tiene il tradito all'oscuro.

Credo che tu abbia in parte ragione. La tutela del traditore è un atto di egoismo ma nel contempo è un atto d'amore verso il tradito sia perché viene sempre scelto e resta al primo posto, sia perché gli evita un dolore.
Questo tuo sentire è il punto di contatto tra gli opposti di farfalla e Diletta.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io dicevo una cosa parzialmente differente Diletta....avrei preferito non sapere perchè un vago sospetto ce l'avevo, e lei sapeva che ce l'avevo. Avevo ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava che aveva una relazione, non si specificava con chi. Le dissi della lettera, e ovviamente mi rassicurò sul fatto che fosse tutto falso. Ci avevo quasi creduto (pensa che fesso). Se (e sottolineo se) lei fosse stata capace di troncare IN QUEL MOMENTO col tipo molto probabilmente sarei rimasto all'oscuro di tutto e non sarebbero successi tutti i casini che poi si sono verificati...questo solo per dire che, a volte, uno deve capire quando è il momento di chiudere senza tentennamenti, soprattutto se è evidente che la fine è vicina...


Preciso Jim, ti capisco perfettamente. Anch'io l'avevo avvertita, le avevo dato fiducia. E forse questo, insieme alla sua gestione del post, che mi ha più deluso e fatto profondamente incazzare.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Preciso Jim, ti capisco perfettamente. Anch'io l'avevo avvertita, le avevo dato fiducia. E forse questo, insieme alla sua gestione del post, che mi ha più deluso e fatto profondamente incazzare.


Però questo è inevitabile se il tradimento non è un tradimento per solo sesso.
Se l'amante rappresenta qualcosa e si è instaurata una relazione, neanche l'amante può essere liquidato in un attimo come se fosse il nulla.


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è inevitabile se il tradimento non è un tradimento per solo sesso.
> Se l'amante rappresenta qualcosa e si è instaurata una relazione, neanche l'amante può essere liquidato in un attimo come se fosse il nulla.


Molti hanno bisogno di arrivare all'estremo di farsi trovare le valigie fuori dalla porta di casa. 
Allora si, l'amante viene liquidato all'istante.


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Preciso Jim, ti capisco perfettamente. Anch'io l'avevo avvertita, le avevo dato fiducia. E forse questo, insieme alla sua gestione del post, che mi ha più deluso e fatto profondamente incazzare.


E' evidente che non funziona cosi. Dare avvisi o emettere sospetti infondati evidentemente fungono da rassicuranti mancanze di prove concrete che danno al traditore ancora abbondante spazio. E' chiaro che non dovrebbe essere cosi, dato che se hai un minimo di cervello capisci che se sono iniziati dei sospetti dietro questi si cela la percezione da parte del tradito che le cose non vanno nel modo giusto. Penso che solitamente certe situazioni si trascinano da molto tempo e il senso critico temo manchi del tutto quando il buon senso dovrebbe prevalere.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è inevitabile se il tradimento non è un tradimento per solo sesso.
> Se l'amante rappresenta qualcosa e si è instaurata una relazione, neanche l'amante può essere liquidato in un attimo come se fosse il nulla.



senza il fosse.........


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Molti hanno bisogno di arrivare all'estremo di farsi trovare le valigie fuori dalla porta di casa.
> Allora si, l'amante viene liquidato all'istante.


Effettivamente è difficile da capire, eppure. Alcuni devono toccare il fondo, mentre altri non hanno bisogno nemmeno di vederlo quel fondo perché sanno benissimo cosa rischiano di trovare. Ecco, secondo me sono preferibili i secondi ai primi, perché questi ultimi sul fondo trascinano anche chi non c'entra.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza il fosse.........


Contento tu di scoparti il nulla
Questo perchè ieri qualcuno mi domandava cosa intendessi un tradimento alla Lothar
:bleah:


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è inevitabile se il tradimento non è un tradimento per solo sesso.
> Se l'amante rappresenta qualcosa e si è instaurata una relazione, neanche l'amante può essere liquidato in un attimo come se fosse il nulla.


Su questo siamo d'accordo Brunetta. Nel mio caso però vi erano state avvisaglie in passato...avevo chiesto spiegazioni di questi contatti, ero stato rassicurato. Le dissi inoltre di fare attenzione, che il tipo ci avrebbe provato...lì si sarebbe dovuta fermare...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo Brunetta. Nel mio caso però vi erano state avvisaglie in passato...avevo chiesto spiegazioni di questi contatti, ero stato rassicurato. Le dissi inoltre di fare attenzione, che il tipo ci avrebbe provato...lì si sarebbe dovuta fermare...



Aveva perso la testa.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> E' evidente che non funziona cosi. Dare avvisi o emettere sospetti infondati evidentemente fungono da rassicuranti mancanze di prove concrete che danno al traditore ancora abbondante spazio. E' chiaro che non dovrebbe essere cosi, dato che se hai un minimo di cervello capisci che se sono iniziati dei sospetti dietro questi si cela la percezione da parte del tradito che le cose non vanno nel modo giusto. Penso che solitamente certe situazioni si trascinano da molto tempo e il senso critico temo manchi del tutto quando il buon senso dovrebbe prevalere.


Anche di fronte a sospetti fondati spesso viene meno il buon senso, il senso critico come lo definisci. Almeno nel mio caso, come in quello di Jim. E come se si perdesse la lucidità.


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva perso la testa.


Già 
E quindi in questi casi che si fa? Seriamente!!


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva perso la testa.


Purtroppo sì. Mi resta ancora un mistero capire come abbia fatto a non spingersi oltre.


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Purtroppo sì. Mi resta ancora un mistero capire *come abbia fatto a non spingersi oltre*.


Cosa intendi?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Ogni tradimento è diverso anche perché ogni persona è diversa e c'è chi ha bisogno di sesso, chi di passione, chi di sogno, chi di mettersi alla prova.
Bisogna capire e poi decidere se quella persona la vogliamo o no.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Zanna*



zanna ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


Intendo che non ha vissuto con il tipo una vera e propria storia, non lo ha frequentato, non ci ha fatto sesso. Non ha sottratto tempo a me e alla famiglia. Aveva "solo" perso la testa per lui, mettendolo al centro del suo mondo per oltre un anno.


----------



## Eratò (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Di ricostruire qualcosa di bello alla luce della verità e senza più zone d'ombra.
> Ma non ci si riesce perché il tradimento è davvero una bestiaccia e difficilmente lo si accetta.
> Forse addirittura mai e chi dice di esserci riuscito se la racconta.
> Forse.


Allora se l'ombra del tradimento rimane e non si supera, che si rimane a fare col traditore? Giusto per comodita e per farsi pagare le bollette? Giusto per paura di rimanere soli? È non sarebbe da ipocriti vigliacchi anche quello?


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io dicevo una cosa parzialmente differente Diletta....avrei preferito non sapere perchè un vago sospetto ce l'avevo, e lei sapeva che ce l'avevo. Avevo ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava che aveva una relazione, non si specificava con chi. Le dissi della lettera, e ovviamente mi rassicurò sul fatto che fosse tutto falso. Ci avevo quasi creduto (pensa che fesso). Se (e sottolineo se) lei fosse stata capace di troncare IN QUEL MOMENTO col tipo molto probabilmente sarei rimasto all'oscuro di tutto e non sarebbero successi tutti i casini che poi si sono verificati...questo solo per dire che, a volte, *uno deve capire quando è il momento di chiudere senza tentennamenti, soprattutto se è evidente che la fine è vicina...*





JON ha detto:


> E' evidente che non funziona cosi. *Dare avvisi o emettere sospetti infondati evidentemente fungono da rassicuranti mancanze di prove concrete che danno al traditore ancora abbondante spazio*. E' chiaro che non dovrebbe essere cosi, dato che se hai un minimo di cervello capisci che se sono iniziati dei sospetti dietro questi si cela la percezione da parte del tradito che le cose non vanno nel modo giusto. Penso che solitamente certe situazioni si trascinano da molto tempo e il senso critico temo manchi del tutto quando il buon senso dovrebbe prevalere.



Tra le due posizioni espresse da Jim e da Jon (c'è un giochetto di parole...) propendo per quella di Jon.
I traditori se ne fregano dei sospetti che hanno i "loro" traditi: a gioco iniziato difficilmente smettono.
Lo farebbero se fosse noioso, invece è eccitante (all'inizio), figuriamoci se fanno funzionare il cervello in quei frangenti.   
Comunque, mio marito arrivò a "rimproverarmi"  per non averlo avvisato in nessun modo mentre avevo forti sospetti, cosa che non avrei mai fatto perché volevo vedere fin dove si spingeva...
Sese, mi posso immaginare come avrebbe smesso dopo la mia ammonizione...
E' proprio vero che quando sono beccati tirano fuori di tutto...cazzate su cazzate che andrebbero trascritte per poi metterle in un libro.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tradimento è diverso anche perché ogni persona è diversa e c'è chi ha bisogno di sesso, chi di passione, chi di sogno, chi di mettersi alla prova.
> Bisogna capire e poi decidere se quella persona la vogliamo o no.


Indubbiamente. Capire innanzitutto, anche se non è sempre facile quando ti ritrovi a farlo senza il suo aiuto.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Allora se l'ombra del tradimento rimane e non si supera, che si rimane a fare col traditore? Giusto per comodita e per farsi pagare le bollette? Giusto per paura di rimanere soli? È non sarebbe da ipocriti vigliacchi anche quello?




Da vigliacchi forse, da ipocriti no.
Io non sono ipocrita né con me stessa né con lui perché gli ho detto chiaramente la mia posizione.
Restare insieme fa comodo a tutti, se ci si separa si perde tutti.
Molto lineare e apparentemente molto semplice.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Intendo che non ha vissuto con il tipo una vera e propria storia, non lo ha frequentato, non ci ha fatto sesso. Non ha sottratto tempo a me e alla famiglia. Aveva "solo" perso la testa per lui, mettendolo al centro del suo mondo per oltre un anno.





Darty ha detto:


> Indubbiamente. Capire innanzitutto, anche se non è sempre facile quando ti ritrovi a farlo senza il suo aiuto.


Darty ma tu trovi davvero assurdo che possa essersi innamorata?
Cosa vuoi che ti dica?
Sarebbe crudele dirtelo.
Sei tu che devi capire e scegliere cosa vuoi fare se accogliere questo suo bisogno o perfino riconoscere che era un tipo da far perdere la testa a lei.


----------



## Eratò (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da vigliacchi forse, da ipocriti no.
> Io non sono ipocrita né con me stessa né con lui perché gli ho detto chiaramente la mia posizione.
> Restare insieme fa comodo a tutti, se ci si separa si perde tutti.
> Molto lineare e apparentemente molto semplice.


E che gli hai detto? Rimango con te perché ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi paghi le bollette e di fare sesso gratis? E lui che ha risposto?


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Intendo che non ha vissuto con il tipo una vera e propria storia, *non lo ha frequentato*, non ci ha fatto sesso. Non ha sottratto tempo a me e alla famiglia. Aveva "solo" perso la testa per lui, mettendolo al centro del suo mondo per oltre un anno.




Non lo ha mai frequentato?
Scusa, ma non ricordo chi è "costui", se aveva rapporti di lavoro o se era soltanto su di un piano virtuale.

Comunque, nel tuo caso si è trattato di un amore platonico.
Esistono e non solo nei romanzi.
Tua moglie aveva bisogno di "sognare", di evadere da una realtà che, in quel periodo, le stava stretta.
Una cosa che stona, però, è la durata del "sogno", una donna adulta, di solito, si risveglia prima perché si stanca e finisce per annoiarsi anche lei.
Quindi: o passa ad uno step successivo, o torna alla realtà.
Non ti viene in mente che tua moglie aspettasse il momento giusto per lei di passare ai fatti?
Che fosse, cioè, combattuta?
Questo nel caso in cui tu l'abbia scoperta in corso d'opera.
Scusa Darty se oggi non ricordo quasi nulla...


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che gli hai detto? Rimango con te perché ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi paghi le bollette e di fare sesso gratis? E lui che ha risposto?



Rimango con te perché non conviene né a me né alle figlie.
Ecco cosa gli ho detto.
Lui è stato zitto. 

P.s.: il sesso gratis, forse, lo troverei ancora... Ho detto forse, eh!


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

*Eratò*

guarda che c'è pieno di matrimoni così.
Uno schifo, comunque, e non mi consola neanche un po'...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rimango con te perché non conviene né a me né alle figlie.
> Ecco cosa gli ho detto.
> Lui è stato zitto.
> 
> P.s.: *il sesso gratis, forse, lo troverei ancora... Ho detto forse, eh*!


ABBATTETEMI
Ma come forse? Pensavo che fosse la prima cosa che gli avevi tolto e che mai più tornerà
Praticamente da due mesi fa a ora cosa è cambiato
Ma fatti rispettare Gesu Santo. ti calpesti da sola. Ma te ne rendi conto o no?
mamma come mi fai incazzare


----------



## Eratò (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rimango con te perché non conviene né a me né alle figlie.
> Ecco cosa gli ho detto.
> Lui è stato zitto.
> 
> P.s.: il sesso gratis, forse, lo troverei ancora... Ho detto forse, eh!


Diletta tutto questo fa più male a te che a lui.Stare in un matrimonio rassegnandoti al pensiero che tanto non supererai mai il suo tradimento e le ferite annesse, con l'ansia che lui abbia dei segreti è deleterio.Non so come fai a gestirlo.Te lo dico con affetto.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI
> Ma come forse? Pensavo che fosse la prima cosa che gli avevi tolto e che mai più tornerà
> Praticamente da due mesi fa a ora cosa è cambiato
> Ma fatti rispettare Gesu Santo. ti calpesti da sola. Ma te ne rendi conto o no?
> mamma come mi fai incazzare


Tu sei giovine,un giorno capirai....
Io ormai sono sul viale del tramonto,e ho capito tante cose.......
Una di quelle è che poi alla fine la gente fa il cazzo che gli pare,se ne frega del giusto e dello sbagliato,pensa alla propria convenienza del momento,non c'è lungimiranza nella gente di oggi,e allora si convince di tutto quello che è convenienza materiale.
CI si abitua a tutto,ai lutti,alle persone che non ci sono più,alle corna,a tutto...
Diletta abbaia ma non morde,ha un rapporto di dipendenza affettiva dal marito,lei fra una vita sentimentale di merda,e chiudere e ripartire da capo sceglierà sempre la prima strada....!
E di questo il marito è decisamente consapevole.
Ogni carnefice ha bisogno della sua vittima,e ogni vittima ha bisogno del proprio carnefice.....!
Ed io non mi sento di giudicare male diletta.Tutti noi accettiamo dei compromessi in ogni ambito della nostra vita,cambiano le misure,abbiamo misure diverse,accettiamo compromessi diversi.
Presto smetterò di scrivere in questo posto....il compromesso non è più accettabile,io vi ho indicato la strada della conoscenza,spero ne facciate tesoro.....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta tutto questo fa più male a te che a lui.Stare in un matrimonio rassegnandoti al pensiero che tanto non supererai mai il suo tradimento e le ferite annesse, con l'ansia che lui abbia dei segreti è deleterio.Non so come fai a gestirlo.Te lo dico con affetto.


Fa male solo a lei. Lui continuerà a sentirsi autorizzato a farsi i cazzi propri e in più, pensa te, può essere che riesca anche a fare sesso con la moglie
Trovami un motivo per cui quest'uomo dovrebbe cambiare
Uno solo.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> A te fa male la mancanza di tutela del tradito.
> Da una parte pensi che il tradimento sia comune e che tutti tradiscano e siano traditi, dall'altra sei consapevole che è una cosa che fa male. Quindi vuoi che si tradisca con discrezione e si tronchi quando il tradito sospetta e offre una mano per aiutarsi a negare l'accaduto.
> Tu trovi amore nella tutela che tiene il tradito all'oscuro.
> ...


Leggendoti ho provato un senso 'liberatorio'.
Si, è per grandi linee esattamente come scrivi tu*
Aggiungerei che, una volta scoperti, bisognerebbe avere le palle di non raccontarsela e non raccontarla.
Di prendersi tutte le responsabilità.
Di non cercare alibi, o scusanti.

* = non penso che TUTTI tradiscano e siano traditi. Penso che siamo TUTTI potenziali traditori (e chi dice "io non lo farò mai" è un povero fesso) e che un buon 60 % della popolazione mondiale lo sia o lo sia stato.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei giovine,un giorno capirai....
> Io ormai sono sul viale del tramonto,e ho capito tante cose.......
> Una di quelle è che poi alla fine la gente fa il cazzo che gli pare,se ne frega del giusto e dello sbagliato,pensa alla propria convenienza del momento,non c'è lungimiranza nella gente di oggi,e allora si convince di tutto quello che è convenienza materiale.
> CI si abitua a tutto,ai lutti,alle persone che non ci sono più,alle corna,a tutto...
> ...


Ma io non penso male di lei. Non mi rassegno a vedere una donna che si lascia trattare così. Non ce la faccio
Io capisco che lei non voglia separarsi. Giuro che lo capisco. Ma porca troia convivi con quest'uomo come se fosse uno a cui hai affittato una stanza. Dividi le spese. Lui si fa i cazzi suoi, tanto se li fa lo stesso e da sempre. Tu hai la tua famiglia, le tue figlie sono serene (o almeno spero) ma se solo ti avvicini ti arriva una ginocchiata nei coglioni che non lo ripeti più. E ovviamente ti cucini, ti lavi e ti stiri. Vediamo se il marito accetta il patto o prende la porta


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggendoti ho provato un senso 'liberatorio'.
> Si, è per grandi linee esattamente come scrivi tu*
> Aggiungerei che, una volta scoperti, bisognerebbe avere le palle di non raccontarsela e non raccontarla.
> Di prendersi tutte le responsabilità.
> ...


Ma gli alibi, anche quando sono le ridicole "mi trascuravi", sono funzionali anche al tradito. E' peggio dire e sentirsi dire "avevo perso la testa e a te non ci pensavo proprio. Tanto tu sempre qui stai, abiti qui".


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rimango con te perché non conviene né a me né alle figlie.
> Ecco cosa gli ho detto.
> Lui è stato zitto.
> 
> P.s.: il sesso gratis, forse, lo troverei ancora... Ho detto forse, eh!



Ciao

questo lo capisco molto bene. 
La domanda è, come si resta assieme. Cioè in che modalità. 
Come marito e moglie o come dei coinquilini ...


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rimango con te perché non conviene né a me né alle figlie.
> Ecco cosa gli ho detto.
> Lui è stato zitto.
> 
> P.s.: il sesso gratis, forse, lo troverei ancora... Ho detto forse, eh!





Diletta ha detto:


> guarda che c'è pieno di matrimoni così.
> Uno schifo, comunque, e non mi consola neanche un po'...





Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta tutto questo fa più male a te che a lui.Stare in un matrimonio rassegnandoti al pensiero che tanto non supererai mai il suo tradimento e le ferite annesse, con l'ansia che lui abbia dei segreti è deleterio.Non so come fai a gestirlo.Te lo dico con affetto.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non penso male di lei. Non mi rassegno a vedere una donna che si lascia trattare così. Non ce la faccio
> Io capisco che lei non voglia separarsi. Giuro che lo capisco. Ma porca troia convivi con quest'uomo come se fosse uno a cui hai affittato una stanza. Dividi le spese. Lui si fa i cazzi suoi, tanto se li fa lo stesso e da sempre. Tu hai la tua famiglia, le tue figlie sono serene (o almeno spero) ma se solo ti avvicini ti arriva una ginocchiata nei coglioni che non lo ripeti più. E ovviamente ti cucini, ti lavi e ti stiri. Vediamo se il marito accetta il patto o prende la porta


Io vorrei tanto che Diletta abitasse in Lombardia. L'andrei a prendere e la porterei in giro a farle annusare la libertà.
Verreste?


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI
> Ma come forse? Pensavo che fosse la prima cosa che gli avevi tolto e che mai più tornerà
> Praticamente da due mesi fa a ora cosa è cambiato
> Ma fatti rispettare Gesu Santo. ti calpesti da sola. Ma te ne rendi conto o no?
> mamma come mi fai incazzare




C'è stato un malinteso...
Avevo capito male la frase di Eratò: l'avevo intesa che io cercassi da lui sesso gratis...
E mi sembrava un po' strana come frase...per quello ho risposto così (ironicamente).


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non penso male di lei. Non mi rassegno a vedere una donna che si lascia trattare così. Non ce la faccio
> Io capisco che lei non voglia separarsi. Giuro che lo capisco. Ma porca troia convivi con quest'uomo come se fosse uno a cui hai affittato una stanza. Dividi le spese. Lui si fa i cazzi suoi, tanto se li fa lo stesso e da sempre. Tu hai la tua famiglia, le tue figlie sono serene (o almeno spero) ma se solo ti avvicini ti arriva una ginocchiata nei coglioni che non lo ripeti più. E ovviamente ti cucini, ti lavi e ti stiri. Vediamo se il marito accetta il patto o prende la porta


Ragazza mia ammiro il tuo livore,la tua grinta.
Tu fai solo un errore:applichi il tuo metro alla vita di diletta.
Perchè vedi,diletta alla fine fa tanto fumo,ma che il marito prende a pisellate altre donne per lei non è una grande problema,l'importante è che ci sia nella sua vita,che torni a casa,che non faccia crollare il suo castello di vita.
Non esiste un metro giusto....ci sono donne sposate con criminali,ne condividono valori e scelte di vita,e allora?
A me questo mondo fa cagare,questa società fa schifo,i miei coetanei mi fanno quasi pena,mi è stato insegnato l'onore,questi NON SANNO PROPRIO COSA CAZZO POSSA ESSERE L'ONORE.La donna scopa altrove e questi restano inebetiti a sentire tutte le stronzate che gli vengono dette....cornunti e contenti....e ste coppie faranno figli che cresceranno con questi esempi...che cazzo vogliamo da questa vita?da questa società?
I politici qui, politici li,ma i politici siamo noi,per quale cazzo di motivo dovrebbero essere migliori di noi?

Mi sono chiamato fuori da tempo,e da tempo ho capito che volare più alto significa spesso volar da soli....un giorno capirete....


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è inevitabile se il tradimento non è un tradimento per solo sesso.
> Se l'amante rappresenta qualcosa e si è instaurata una relazione, neanche l'amante può essere liquidato in un attimo come se fosse il nulla.


Benissimo.
Però, c'è un però (grande come una casa) : io in passato, e come più volte scritto, ho tradito per amore, perchè mi ero innamorato della mia amante (ricambiato). Mia moglie mi aveva scoperto, e io ho continuato. Come e più di prima. Perchè se sei innamorato non c'è nulla che tenga. Tant'è che il mio matrimonio è finito, come pure quello della mia amante, e siamo diventati una coppia a tutti gli effetti, alla luce del sole e con un figlio, e casa acquistata insieme. 
Ma :
se sai che quel tradimento NON è e NON avrà mai sviluppi di quel tipo, DEVI CHIUDERE ogni rapporto nel momento in cui il cerchio si sta stringendo. Capisco, come scrivi, che non sia facile, ma a quel punto il traditore DEVE accettare ogni conseguenza seguente la scoperta.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Darty ma tu trovi davvero assurdo che possa essersi innamorata?
> Cosa vuoi che ti dica?
> Sarebbe crudele dirtelo.
> Sei tu che devi capire e scegliere cosa vuoi fare se accogliere questo suo bisogno o perfino riconoscere che era un tipo da far perdere la testa a lei.


Figurati, dimmelo pure. Da parte mia credo ci sia poco da aggiungere. Non doveva succedere, è successo. Ho cercato di capire, ho fatto la mia scelta. Spero solo che questo suo bisogno sia ormai acqua passata.


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto che Diletta abitasse in Lombardia. L'andrei a prendere e la porterei in giro a farle annusare la libertà.
> Verreste?


Certo


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo lo capisco molto bene.
> La domanda è, come si resta assieme. Cioè in che modalità.
> ...




A metà: né carne né pesce...
Non è bello, ma poi ci si abitua pure, anche se non sempre.
Mi vedo un po' come Disincantata, con la differenza che io non ho nessun amante perché sono ancora nella fase di provare nausea per un uomo in generale.
Vivo alla giornata pensando molto ai fatti miei...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è stato un malinteso...
> Avevo capito male la frase di Eratò: l'avevo intesa che io cercassi da lui sesso gratis...
> E mi sembrava un po' strana come frase...per quello ho risposto così (ironicamente).


Quindi non fate sesso?


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Figurati, dimmelo pure. Da parte mia credo ci sia poco da aggiungere. Non doveva succedere, è successo. Ho cercato di capire, ho fatto la mia scelta. Spero solo che questo suo bisogno sia ormai acqua passata.




Cos'è che ancora ti turba Darty?
Il timore che non sia acqua passata?
Che pensi ancora a lui, o che abbia ancora quel bisogno di evasione, a prescindere da lui?
Nel senso che non sia serena con te?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> A metà: né carne né pesce...
> Non è bello, ma poi ci si abitua pure, anche se non sempre.
> Mi vedo un po' come Disincantata, con la differenza che io non ho nessun amante perché sono ancora nella fase di provare nausea per un uomo in generale.
> Vivo alla giornata pensando molto ai fatti miei...


Tra te e Disincantata c'è un mare ma e cosa ancora più grave tra suo marito e il tuo c'è un oceano
non per infierire eh


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> A metà: né carne né pesce...
> Non è bello, ma poi ci si abitua pure, anche se non sempre.
> Mi vedo un po' come Disincantata, con la differenza che io non ho nessun amante perché sono ancora nella fase di provare nausea per un uomo in generale.
> Vivo alla giornata pensando molto ai fatti miei...


Ciao

bene. 
È già un grandissimo passo se ti occupi più per cose che ti riguardano e meno su come è lui ecc. 
Forse, così si svegliano sempre più aspetti che ti indicheranno la via che vuoi percorrere. 


sienne


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo ha mai frequentato?
> Scusa, ma non ricordo chi è "costui", se aveva rapporti di lavoro o se era soltanto su di un piano virtuale.
> 
> Comunque, nel tuo caso si è trattato di un amore platonico.
> ...


Invece ricordi bene...il punto è che alla realtà ce l'ho fatta tornare io, dopo che ho scoperto il tutto. Molto probabilmente giusto in tempo prima che andasse oltre.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi non fate sesso?




Mi sa che lo faccio quanto te (sempre che la tua situazione sia sempre quella).
Quindi, pochissimo...e solo quando ho raggiunto il limite, purtroppo in questo caso, sono di natura passionale e resisto, resisto e anche tanto, fino all'ultimo, ma...poi mi prendo quello che voglio.
E' sesso, erotismo puro, scremato da tutto il resto.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra te e Disincantata c'è un mare ma e cosa ancora più grave tra suo marito e il tuo c'è un oceano
> non per infierire eh



A me non sembra proprio, né mare né oceano...
Se ben ricordo, Disi lo chiama il suo "maggiordomo".
Anch'io potrei chiamarlo allo stesso identico modo...per come mi tratta!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che lo faccio quanto te (sempre che la tua situazione sia sempre quella).
> Quindi, pochissimo...e solo quando ho raggiunto il limite, purtroppo in questo caso, sono di natura passionale e resisto, resisto e anche tanto, fino all'ultimo, ma...poi mi prendo quello che voglio.
> E' sesso, erotismo puro, scremato da tutto il resto.


E tutto questo a tuo marito è chiarissimo...


----------



## andrea53 (27 Agosto 2015)

*mah..*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto che Diletta abitasse in Lombardia. L'andrei a prendere e la porterei in giro a farle annusare la libertà.
> Verreste?


Ho l’impressione che Diletta viva in una Regione molto laica, dove è consuetudine, sia per gli uomini che per le donne, godere della libertà a cui sono educati. Nell’ambito (ovvio) del reciproco rispetto. Ritengo che le sue convinzioni attengano alla sua “identità” morale. Alla fine credo di ammirarla per la ferrea coerenza a cui ispira le proprie scelte e comportamenti. Per quanto riguarda il suo caso, ho sempre detto che a mio parere gli uomini hanno generalmente un ego molto più grande di quello delle donne e che quindi sono assai meno capaci di tirarsi indietro quando capita l’occasione. Però questo non significa consacrare tutta una vita al perenne perdono. Ne abbiamo solo una e neanche tanto lunga. Nessuno ha il diritto di rovinarcela. O no?


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> E tutto questo a tuo marito è chiarissimo...


Decisamente.Ma è chairo a entrambi.E gli va bene così.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> A me non sembra proprio, né mare né oceano...
> Se ben ricordo, Disi lo chiama il suo "maggiordomo".
> Anch'io potrei chiamarlo allo stesso identico modo...per come mi tratta!



Pensa a come è rispettata lei dopo che lo ha sgamato
E pensa quando non ti stima il tuo
Già questo dovrebbe farti capire la differenza


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Non lo so*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli alibi, anche quando sono le ridicole "mi trascuravi", sono funzionali anche al tradito. E' peggio dire e sentirsi dire "avevo perso la testa e a te non ci pensavo proprio. Tanto tu sempre qui stai, abiti qui".


Tu dici sia meglio? Scaricare sul tradito e accampare le solite banali giustificazioni? Io la penso come Jim, bisognerebbe assumersi le proprie responsabilità e avere le palle di non raccontarsela e soprattutto di non raccontarla.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Decisamente.Ma è chairo a entrambi.E gli va bene così.


a  me non sembra che Diletta sia felice. A te si?
Il marito lo è di sicuro. E ci mancherebbe altro. Dovrebbe accendere un cero ogni giorno


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> a  me non sembra che Diletta sia felice. A te si?
> Il marito lo è di sicuro. E ci mancherebbe altro. Dovrebbe accendere un cero ogni giorno


Ma diletta qui si sfoga solo.Ma se era infelice continuava a vivere così?
Farfallla....diletta è spaventata dal non avere più il marito dentro casa,non dalle scopate che si fa fuori.
A farfà quando uno sta male,ma male veramente chiama il medico...e va in ospedale.....


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> a  me non sembra che Diletta sia felice. A te si?
> Il marito lo è di sicuro. E ci mancherebbe altro. Dovrebbe accendere un cero ogni giorno


Cero?ma quale cero..il marito ha scelto diletta con enorme perizia e precisione..un'altra sai i calci in culo....


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma diletta qui si sfoga solo.Ma se era infelice continuava a vivere così?
> Farfallla....diletta è spaventata dal non avere più il marito dentro casa,non dalle scopate che si fa fuori.
> A farfà quando uno sta male,ma male veramente chiama il medico...e va in ospedale.....



Ciao

forse, l'alternativa le fa terrore e la blocca in questo limbo, che non significa che stia bene. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, l'alternativa le fa terrore e la blocca in questo limbo, che non significa che stia bene.
> 
> ...


Sienne ho gia scritto che ci son donne che fra una vita di merda e il ricominciare dal nulla preferiscono la prima.Sono scelte insindacabili.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cero?ma quale cero..il marito ha scelto diletta con enorme perizia e precisione..un'altra sai i calci in culo....


Lo temo anch'io....ma gli davo il beneficio del dubbio



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma diletta qui si sfoga solo.Ma se era infelice continuava a vivere così?
> Farfallla....diletta è spaventata dal non avere più il marito dentro casa,non dalle scopate che si fa fuori.
> A farfà quando uno sta male,ma male veramente chiama il medico...e va in ospedale.....


Penso più che sia come scrive Sienne


sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, l'alternativa le fa terrore e la blocca in questo limbo, che non significa che stia bene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sienne ho gia scritto che ci son donne che fra una vita di merda e il ricominciare dal nulla preferiscono la prima.Sono scelte insindacabili.


Si ma se sei cosciente di scegliere una vita di merda non puoi essere felice
Sai che è l'unica per te possibile


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Però, c'è un però (grande come una casa) : io in passato, e come più volte scritto, ho tradito per amore, perchè mi ero innamorato della mia amante (ricambiato). Mia moglie mi aveva scoperto, e io ho continuato. Come e più di prima. Perchè se sei innamorato non c'è nulla che tenga. Tant'è che il mio matrimonio è finito, come pure quello della mia amante, e siamo diventati una coppia a tutti gli effetti, alla luce del sole e con un figlio, e casa acquistata insieme.
> Ma :
> se sai che quel tradimento NON è e NON avrà mai sviluppi di quel tipo, DEVI CHIUDERE ogni rapporto nel momento in cui il cerchio si sta stringendo. Capisco, come scrivi, che non sia facile, ma a quel punto il traditore DEVE accettare ogni conseguenza seguente la scoperta.


Dillo a lei.
Il fatto è che tu confronti l'A con la Z ma in mezzo ci sono le altre lettere.
Tu ti arrabbi su un aspetto secondario perché non vuoi ammettere che le possa essersi innamorata, un pochino ino ino, ma un po' sì.



Comunque concordo che poi quello che resta è la rabbia per cose che possono sembrare secondarie, a chi non le ha subite.
Per dire tua moglie non si arrabbierebbe per la tua digressione con la gnocca, ma per il fatto che hai permesso a quella di parlarti di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Figurati, dimmelo pure. Da parte mia credo ci sia poco da aggiungere. Non doveva succedere, è successo. Ho cercato di capire, ho fatto la mia scelta. Spero solo che questo suo bisogno sia ormai acqua passata.


Intendevo "cosa vuoi che ti dica LEI".


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Cos'è che ancora ti turba Darty?
> Il timore che non sia acqua passata?
> Che pensi ancora a lui, o che abbia ancora quel bisogno di evasione, a prescindere da lui?
> Nel senso che non sia serena con te?


Che dirti cara Diletta. Lei mi sembra serena, tranquilla. Ma del resto, lo era anche prima. Mi turba il fatto di non avere più la fiducia incondizionata che riponevo in lei. Mi turba il fatto che non ho le risposte alle domande di cui parli, sulla vicenda è calato il silenzio assoluto.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma se sei cosciente di scegliere una vita di merda non puoi essere felice
> Sai che è l'unica per te possibile


Ti illudi di esserlo farfalla.E cerchi di fartela piacere.Diletta nn lascerà mai il marito,non ha la tempra ne la volonta di farlo.SI è sempre presa le corna,inconsapevolemente e consapevolemente,il marito ha capito,lla lascia fare,e tromba dentro casa e fuori....!Un anno e lei scoprirà altre corna,altro casino,poi tutto normale...son coppie che vanno avanti così..per forza di inerzia.....


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dillo a lei.
> Il fatto è che tu confronti l'A con la Z ma in mezzo ci sono le altre lettere.
> Tu ti arrabbi su un aspetto secondario perché non vuoi ammettere che le possa essersi innamorata, un pochino ino ino, ma un po' sì.


Innamorata ?
Non credo, ma non posso dirlo con certezza.
Certo, una volta 'scoperta' la storia è finita. Fine delle trasmissioni. Se sei innamorato/a non finisce. Non può finire così. Penso si fosse presa una sbandata, quello sì, che è sicuramente qualcosa di più di una storiella ma qualcosa di meno di un innamoramento vero e proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ho l’impressione che Diletta viva in una Regione molto laica, dove è consuetudine, sia per gli uomini che per le donne, godere della libertà a cui sono educati. Nell’ambito (ovvio) del reciproco rispetto. Ritengo che le sue convinzioni attengano alla sua “identità” morale. Alla fine credo di ammirarla per la ferrea coerenza a cui ispira le proprie scelte e comportamenti. Per quanto riguarda il suo caso, ho sempre detto che a mio parere gli uomini hanno generalmente un ego molto più grande di quello delle donne e che quindi sono assai meno capaci di tirarsi indietro quando capita l’occasione. Però questo non significa consacrare tutta una vita al perenne perdono. Ne abbiamo solo una e neanche tanto lunga. Nessuno ha il diritto di rovinarcela. O no?


Non la immagino in Burundi ma semplicemente lontana e senza amiche che sanno di che si tratta e come uscirne.


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*OK*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo "cosa vuoi che ti dica LEI".


Non l'avevo presa


----------



## Eratò (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto che Diletta abitasse in Lombardia. L'andrei a prendere e la porterei in giro a farle annusare la libertà.
> Verreste?


Di corsaaaaaa!:ballo:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti illudi di esserlo farfalla.E cerchi di fartela piacere.Diletta nn lascerà mai il marito,non ha la tempra ne la volonta di farlo.SI è sempre presa le corna,inconsapevolemente e consapevolemente,il marito ha capito,lla lascia fare,e tromba dentro casa e fuori....!Un anno e lei scoprirà altre corna,altro casino,poi tutto normale...son coppie che vanno avanti così..per forza di inerzia.....


concordo su tutto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Tu dici sia meglio? Scaricare sul tradito e accampare le solite banali giustificazioni? Io la penso come Jim, bisognerebbe assumersi le proprie responsabilità e avere le palle di non raccontarsela e soprattutto di non raccontarla.


Il meglio non c'è. C'è il meno peggio.
Essere considerati una lavatrice è il peggio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non la immagino in Burundi ma semplicemente lontana e senza amiche che sanno di che si tratta e come uscirne.


Ma diletta vuole uscirne?e da cosa vuole uscirne?ragazzi,a diletta alla fine...va bene....fidatevi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Innamorata ?
> Non credo, ma non posso dirlo con certezza.
> Certo, una volta 'scoperta' la storia è finita. Fine delle trasmissioni. Se sei innamorato/a non finisce. Non può finire così. Penso si fosse presa una sbandata, quello sì, che è sicuramente qualcosa di più di una storiella ma qualcosa di meno di un innamoramento vero e proprio.


A=amore.
Lei a che lettera sta?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Certo





Eratò ha detto:


> Di corsaaaaaa!:ballo:


:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> concordo su tutto


Il punto è un altro.Queste persone pensano di essere immortali,mentre di vita ne abbiamo solo una e più o meno lunga,si bruciano la vita per paura di vivere uan vita PIù VERA,scelta discutibile,spero non apriranno mai gli occhi....


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il meglio non c'è. C'è il meno peggio.
> Essere considerati una lavatrice è il peggio.


Giusto, ma sapere di esserlo stati non è molto meglio.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A=amore.
> Lei a che lettera sta?


Ah, boh.
Potrebbe 'stare' alla a di amore per me, alla s di scusa, alla m di midispiace, alla n di nonmiromperepiùlepalleconquestastoria...


----------



## Darty (27 Agosto 2015)

*la N*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, boh.
> Potrebbe 'stare' alla a di amore per me, alla s di scusa, alla m di midispiace, alla n di nonmiromperepiùlepalleconquestastoria...


Propendo per la n...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Propendo per la n...


:up::up:


----------



## andrea53 (27 Agosto 2015)

*ecco.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non la immagino in Burundi ma semplicemente lontana e senza amiche che sanno di che si tratta e come uscirne.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è un altro.Queste persone pensano di essere immortali,mentre di vita ne abbiamo solo una e più o meno lunga,si bruciano la vita per paura di vivere uan vita PIù VERA,scelta discutibile,spero non apriranno mai gli occhi....



Ciao

non credo che sia tanto la paura di vivere. Ma di rinunciare definitivamente a un sogno di vita. 
Pur di mantenere il sogno, si accettano compromessi. Perché un'altra visione non la si ha avuta e crearla riesce quasi impossibile. Forse, c'è anche l'aspetto che prima di tutto bisogna abbattere dei propri pregiudizi. E questo richiede di creare un nuovo ordine, che in fin dei conti non piace. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo che sia tanto la paura di vivere. Ma di rinunciare definitivamente a un sogno di vita.
> Pur di mantenere il sogno, si accettano compromessi. Perché un'altra visione non la si ha avuta e crearla riesce quasi impossibile. Forse, c'è anche l'aspetto che prima di tutto bisogna abbattere dei propri pregiudizi. E questo richiede di creare un nuovo ordine, che in fin dei conti non piace.
> ...


E cara mia,ma i sogni poi restano sogni,la vita scorre e tu resti a sognare uan vita che non è la tua,alla fine hai vissuto o hai sognato?


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cara mia,ma sogni poi restano sogni,la vita scorre e tu resti a sognare uan vita che non è la tua,alla fine hai vissuto o hai sognato?



Ciao

sei rimasta fedele a ciò che aspiravi. Ad avere una famiglia, anche sacrificandoti per questo "ideale". 
Vivi il prezzo del sogno, che rimane la parte più reale di tutto. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cara mia,ma i sogni poi restano sogni,la vita scorre e tu resti a sognare uan vita che non è la tua,alla fine hai vissuto o hai sognato?


Hai sognato...E il problema non è neanche il sogno, il problema è quando ti svegli al improvviso nella realtà...


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei rimasta fedele a ciò che aspiravi. Ad avere una famiglia, anche sacrificandoti per questo "ideale".
> Vivi il prezzo del sogno, che rimane la parte più reale di tutto.
> ...


Il prezzo del sogno è vivere una vita di facciata,e onestamente mi sembra un tantino elevato.
Vivi un sogno con l'illusione che la vita che vivi sia uguale,non mi sembra accettabile.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Ecco*



Eratò ha detto:


> Hai sognato...E il problema non è neanche il sogno, il problema è quando ti svegli al improvviso nella realtà...


Infatto ho scritto:spero non sveglino mai...!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Giusto, ma sapere di esserlo stati non è molto meglio.


Allora capisci il "cosa vuoi che ti dica?"?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei rimasta fedele a ciò che aspiravi. Ad avere una famiglia, anche sacrificandoti per questo "ideale".
> Vivi il prezzo del sogno, che rimane la parte più reale di tutto.
> ...



Soprattutto l'alternativa pare un fallimento profondo quanto un baratro


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto l'alternativa pare un fallimento profondo quanto un baratro



Ciao

infatti. 

A volte mi chiedo, con che occhi guardano chi ha scelto l'alternativa ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a come è rispettata lei dopo che lo ha sgamato
> E pensa quando non ti stima il tuo
> Già questo dovrebbe farti capire la differenza




Istruiscimi se non ti dispiace:
com'è che la rispetta suo marito?
Solo per capire...


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma diletta vuole uscirne?e da cosa vuole uscirne?ragazzi,a diletta alla fine...va bene....fidatevi.





oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è un altro.Queste persone pensano di essere immortali,mentre di vita ne abbiamo solo una e più o meno lunga,si bruciano la vita per paura di vivere uan vita PIù VERA,scelta discutibile,spero non apriranno mai gli occhi....




Oscù!
Ma cosa vuoi che faccia, ormai. Il meglio della vita è passato e non posso neanche dire di averlo passato male.
Ho avuto tutto quello che desideravo anche se una grossa fetta era un'illusione, ma per me era reale fino a che non ho scoperto il contrario.
Dici che alla fine a me va bene?
No che non mi va bene e ormai lo sanno anche i muri come sanno che è il meno peggio ORA.
In seguito tante cose possono cambiare e non è affatto detto che invecchierò con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscù!
> Ma cosa vuoi che faccia, ormai. Il meglio della vita è passato e non posso neanche dire di averlo passato male.
> Ho avuto tutto quello che desideravo anche se una grossa fetta era un'illusione, ma per me era reale fino a che non ho scoperto il contrario.
> Dici che alla fine a me va bene?
> ...


Se non scappi ora non lo farai tra 10 anni.


----------



## Darty (28 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora capisci il "cosa vuoi che ti dica?"?


Eccome


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Eccome


Io non credo che ci si debba stupire che ci si possa innamorare di altri. Fa male a chi si sente messo nel deposito bagagli, ma non è stupefacente.

Però nella vita si sceglie. Tutti i coinvolti scelgono. E si sceglie soppesando passato, presente e futuro.


----------



## Darty (28 Agosto 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci si debba stupire che ci si possa innamorare di altri. Fa male a chi si sente messo nel deposito bagagli, ma non è stupefacente.
> 
> Però nella vita si sceglie. Tutti i coinvolti scelgono. E si sceglie soppesando passato, presente e futuro.


Certo, può accadere. Non è stupefacente. Lo è ancora meno se questo accade in un momento di difficoltà nella relazione mentre è più difficile che capiti se si è appagati e felici con il proprio compagno. Credevo fosse il nostro caso, evidentemente mi sbagliavo. Motivo per cui ancora oggi mi interrogo sul perché sia successo, su quali siano state le mie mancanze e le sue motivazioni.

Abbiamo scelto. Mi auguro che anche la sua sia stata una scelta fatta con il cuore. E non dettata da altro.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Certo, può accadere. Non è stupefacente. Lo è ancora meno se questo accade in un momento di difficoltà nella relazione mentre è più difficile che capiti se si è appagati e felici con il proprio compagno. Credevo fosse il nostro caso, evidentemente mi sbagliavo. Motivo per cui ancora oggi mi interrogo sul perché sia successo, su quali siano state le mie mancanze e le sue motivazioni.
> 
> Abbiamo scelto. Mi auguro che anche la sua sia stata una scelta fatta con il cuore. *E non dettata da altro*.



Darty, sono in perfetta sintonia con te...anch'io avrei questo timore al posto tuo, e, a dirla tutta, il pensiero ha spesso sfiorato anche me, anche se è diversa la situazione.
Questo timore è come una cartina al tornasole: fino a che c'è vuol dire che c'è ancora tanto amore.
Solo chi ama ha paura di non essere stato o, peggio, di non essere nel cuore dell'amato. 
E' la cosa peggiore che si possa augurare, quindi ti capisco in pieno.
Il fatto, poi, che la tua lei si sia sempre comportata nello stesso modo, anche durante il suo invaghimento, non aiuta a renderti sicuro.
E, di nuovo, è stato lo stesso per me.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Certo, può accadere. Non è stupefacente. Lo è ancora meno se questo accade in un momento di difficoltà nella relazione mentre è più difficile che capiti se si è appagati e felici con il proprio compagno. Credevo fosse il nostro caso, evidentemente mi sbagliavo. Motivo per cui ancora oggi mi interrogo sul perché sia successo, su quali siano state le mie mancanze e le sue motivazioni.
> 
> Abbiamo scelto. Mi auguro che anche la sua sia stata una scelta fatta con il cuore. E non dettata da altro.



Per me il tormento nasce dall'assunto che se la coppia funziona non ci si innamora. L'innamoramento è del singolo, le carenze sono del singolo non della coppia.
Se ci si toglie questa idea dalla testa si capisce che chi ha tradito ha fatto una strada propria e non significa che quella insieme avesse delle buche. Anzi magari era così bella che non riservava sorprese o addirittura facile e lievemente in discesa da far spavento perché faceva intuire tutto il viaggio.


----------



## Tessa (28 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il tormento nasce dall'assunto che se la coppia funziona non ci si innamora. L'innamoramento è del singolo, le carenze sono del singolo non della coppia.
> Se ci si toglie questa idea dalla testa si capisce che chi ha tradito ha fatto una strada propria e non significa che quella insieme avesse delle buche. Anzi magari era così bella che non riservava sorprese o addirittura facile e lievemente in discesa da far spavento perché faceva intuire tutto il viaggio.


Quoto. 
A me e' capitato in passato proprio per carenze solo e soltanto mie.


----------



## Darty (28 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Diletta ha detto:


> Darty, sono in perfetta sintonia con te...anch'io avrei questo timore al posto tuo, e, a dirla tutta, il pensiero ha spesso sfiorato anche me, anche se è diversa la situazione.
> Questo timore è come una cartina al tornasole: fino a che c'è vuol dire che c'è ancora tanto amore.
> Solo chi ama ha paura di non essere stato o, peggio, di non essere nel cuore dell'amato.
> E' la cosa peggiore che si possa augurare, quindi ti capisco in pieno.
> ...


Ciao Diletta, ci hai preso in pieno. Talvolta, per assurdo, ho la sensazione che amare in modo incondizionato sia quasi un limite. Almeno per me, almeno per questa situazione.


----------



## Darty (28 Agosto 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il tormento nasce dall'assunto che se la coppia funziona non ci si innamora. L'innamoramento è del singolo, le carenze sono del singolo non della coppia.
> Se ci si toglie questa idea dalla testa si capisce che chi ha tradito ha fatto una strada propria e non significa che quella insieme avesse delle buche. Anzi magari era così bella che non riservava sorprese o addirittura facile e lievemente in discesa da far spavento perché faceva intuire tutto il viaggio.


Davvero uno spunto di riflessione interessante. Brava.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il tormento nasce dall'assunto che se la coppia funziona non ci si innamora. L'innamoramento è del singolo, le carenze sono del singolo non della coppia.
> Se ci si toglie questa idea dalla testa si capisce che chi ha tradito ha fatto una strada propria e non significa che quella insieme avesse delle buche. Anzi magari era così bella che non riservava sorprese o addirittura facile e lievemente in discesa da far spavento perché faceva intuire tutto il viaggio.



Infatti bisogna ragionare su cosa si intende per "coppia che funziona".
Potrebbe essere una coppia che va d'accordo, dove c'è intesa ed equilibrio, ma dove manca, ormai, un forte sentimento.
Penso proprio al tipo di coppia che dici tu: tranquilla, fin troppo da scivolare nella monotonia.
Quante ce ne sono di coppie così.
E lo sappiamo, il cuore ha bisogno di più..di qui il passo per l'innamoramento non è tanto lungo.

Quello che non so capire è se gli amanti, una volta sgamati e rientrati nei ranghi, cessino anche di amare.
Mi sembra eccessivamente ingenuo crederlo visto che l'amore non è un interruttore.
Eppure, a giudicare da quello che succede in questi frangenti sembrerebbe proprio che il sentimento si volatilizzi all'istante. 
Comunque, da qualsiasi lato la si guardi, è una schifezza per chi si trova in queste situazioni.


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti bisogna ragionare su cosa si intende per "coppia che funziona".
> Potrebbe essere una coppia che va d'accordo, dove c'è intesa ed equilibrio, ma dove manca, ormai, un forte sentimento.
> Penso proprio al tipo di coppia che dici tu: tranquilla, fin troppo da scivolare nella monotonia.
> Quante ce ne sono di coppie così.
> ...


Mah, io credo che anche se clandestini certi sentimenti non si possano ridurre tutti allo stesso livello di coinvolgimento.
Voglio dire, credo che anche in quei casi esistano innamoramenti veri e propri. La differenza credo stia nel sentimento all'interno della coppia ufficiale al momento del rientro, nel senso che se ci si ama ancora il traditore può anche ridimensionare quel tipo di trasporto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

È noto che lo studio delle patologie ha fatto comprendere il funzionamento sano del cervello, come l'area di Broca o la funzione della dopamina.
Io penso che la normalità sia un ampio spettro tra la patologia.
Le sindromi borderline da questo punto di vista penso che possano aiutare a capire comportamenti diversificati nella norma.
Io penso che la serenità sia uno stato di benessere, ma così non è per persone poco emotive che necessitano di maggiori stimoli, ad esempio.
Magari una persona emotiva ed entusiasta e appassionata si è unita a un'altra molto calma e stabile. Entrambi erano convinti di trovare così un equilibrio ma, magari, quella calma si sentirà appiattita dalla serenità della persona emotiva e cercherà stimoli altrove senza per questo non provare più sentimenti per il partner.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, io credo che anche se clandestini certi sentimenti non si possano ridurre tutti allo stesso livello di coinvolgimento.
> Voglio dire, credo che anche in quei casi esistano innamoramenti veri e propri. La differenza credo stia nel sentimento all'interno della coppia ufficiale al momento del rientro, nel senso che se ci si ama ancora il traditore può anche *ridimensionare quel tipo di trasporto.*




Ridimensionare, non annullare.
Ecco, per come sono fatta io, il solo pensiero che ci sia stata un'altra nella sua testa in contemporanea a me, mi farebbe gridare:
"...cosa cazzo ci stai a fare allora qui?" "Vai dalla tua troia".
E ce lo manderei a calci.

Scusate i francesismi...


----------



## Tessa (28 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È noto che lo studio delle patologie ha fatto comprendere il funzionamento sano del cervello, come l'area di Broca o la funzione della dopamina.
> Io penso che la normalità sia un ampio spettro tra la patologia.
> Le sindromi borderline da questo punto di vista penso che possano aiutare a capire comportamenti diversificati nella norma.
> Io penso che la serenità sia uno stato di benessere, ma così non è per persone poco emotive che necessitano di maggiori stimoli, ad esempio.
> Magari una persona emotiva ed entusiasta e appassionata si è unita a un'altra molto calma e stabile. Entrambi erano convinti di trovare così un equilibrio ma, magari, quella calma si sentirà appiattita dalla serenità della persona emotiva e cercherà stimoli altrove senza per questo non provare più sentimenti per il partner.


Verissimo. Analisi perfetta.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ridimensionare, non annullare.
> Ecco, per come sono fatta io, il solo pensiero che ci sia stata un'altra nella sua testa in contemporanea a me, mi farebbe gridare:
> "...cosa cazzo ci stai a fare allora qui?" "Vai dalla tua troia".
> E ce lo manderei a calci.
> ...


Questo è il tuo espediente per sopportare.

Io ho scoperto una serie di tradimenti di tutti tipi. Uno con un'amica con la quale mi ero confidata quando avevo capito solo l'ultimo. Lei, presa da sensi di colpa tardivi, mi aveva confidato che aveva avuto una storia di solo sesso con il marito di un'amica ma che quelli sono tradimenti insignificanti.
Tempo dopo quando avevo capito l'ho detto come cosa certa a lui e il bluff ha funzionato.
Col cavolo che non era nella testa. Era solo sesso ma si accordavano.
Diletta tutti i tradimenti sono di testa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ridimensionare, non annullare.
> Ecco, per come sono fatta io, il solo pensiero che ci sia stata un'altra nella sua testa in contemporanea a me, mi farebbe gridare:
> "...cosa cazzo ci stai a fare allora qui?" "Vai dalla tua troia".
> E ce lo manderei a calci.
> ...


mentre se si scopa il mondo intero ma pensa a te sei felice
Guarda Diletta non ti mando solo perchè cerco di rispettarti più di quanto ti rispetti tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Intendo che non ha vissuto con il tipo una vera e propria storia, non lo ha frequentato, non ci ha fatto sesso. Non ha sottratto tempo a me e alla famiglia. Aveva "solo" perso la testa per lui, mettendolo al centro del suo mondo per oltre un anno.



Guarda che delle volte ci si fa dei viaggi mentali mica da ridere. La passione che non consumi é proprio quella che consuma te perché idealizzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

Non pensare ad un elefante viola a macchie arancioni Diletta.

Ci sei riuscita?

No, vero?

.....


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che delle volte ci si fa dei viaggi mentali mica da ridere. La passione che non consumi é proprio quella che consuma te perché idealizzi.


Buongiorno Sbri, puoi spiegare meglio? Non sono sicuro di aver capito...


----------



## Tessa (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sbri, puoi spiegare meglio? Non sono sicuro di aver capito...


Ti sta dicendo che l'amore non consumato viene idealizzato. Perche' non passa mai ad un piano di realta'. E la realta' in genere e' molto meno romantica delle proprie fantasie. 
In poche parole un anno a fantasticare su una persona e' piu' devastante di una scopata occasionale.


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sbri, puoi spiegare meglio? Non sono sicuro di aver capito...


Un sogno che avresti potuto realizzare ma non l'hai fatto per via delle circostanze diventa un rimpianto e sempre di più un sogno. Aumenta molto anche il proprio vittimismo perché il pensiero è "avrei voluto ma visto che c'era il marito/moglie ho sacrificato il mio sogno"


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti sta dicendo che l'amore non consumato viene idealizzato. Perche' non passa mai ad un piano di realta'. E la realta' in genere e' molto meno romantica delle proprie fantasie.
> In poche parole un anno a fantasticare su una persona e' piu' devastante di una scopata occasionale.





Eratò ha detto:


> Un sogno che avresti potuto realizzare ma non l'hai fatto per via delle circostanze diventa un rimpianto e sempre di più un sogno. Aumenta molto anche il proprio vittimismo perché il pensiero è "avrei voluto ma visto che c'era il marito/moglie ho sacrificato il mio sogno"


Allora avevo capito. Ed è esattamente ciò che mi spaventa. Il fatto che lei abbia idealizzato la persona e la storia e che possa avere un rimpianto di ciò che non ha vissuto appieno per "causa mia". Che insomma ci pensi ancora, che non abbia dimenticato. Mi seguite?


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito. Ed è esattamente ciò che mi spaventa. Il fatto che lei abbia idealizzato la persona e la storia e che possa avere un rimpianto di ciò che non ha vissuto appieno per "causa mia". Che insomma ci pensi ancora, che non abbia dimenticato. Mi seguite?


Si. Ne avete mai parlato? Come si comporta lei adesso?


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Si. Ne avete mai parlato? Come si comporta lei adesso?


Si comporta normalmente. Sembra serena, tranquilla. Mi è vicina, per certi versi anche più di prima. Per lei la faccenda è ormai chiusa da tempo, non vuole riparlarne e tornare sull'argomento in modo costruttivo è impossibile.


----------



## Tessa (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Si comporta normalmente. Sembra serena, tranquilla. Mi è vicina, per certi versi anche più di prima. Per lei la faccenda è ormai chiusa da tempo, non vuole riparlarne e tornare sull'argomento in modo costruttivo è impossibile.


Io la smetterei di preoccuparmi fossi in te. 
A me e' successo e a lui non penso praticamente piu'. 
Ci vuole molto piu' tempo ma si ridimensionano anche gli amori idealizzati.


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Si comporta normalmente. Sembra serena, tranquilla. Mi è vicina, per certi versi anche più di prima. Per lei la faccenda è ormai chiusa da tempo, non vuole riparlarne e tornare sull'argomento in modo costruttivo è impossibile.


Allora sarà così. Può anche essere che ha superato il tutto e non ci pensa più. Comunque ci sarà il momento giusto per riparlarne... Sarà lei a farlo. Stai sereno anche tu


----------



## sienne (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Si comporta normalmente. Sembra serena, tranquilla. Mi è vicina, per certi versi anche più di prima. Per lei la faccenda è ormai chiusa da tempo, non vuole riparlarne e tornare sull'argomento in modo costruttivo è impossibile.



Ciao

suppongo, che lei ne è consapevole di aver idealizzato questo uomo e sentimento.
Forse si vergogna pure e lo capisco bene. Ora che le è passato. Se no, altro che tranquilla e serena ... 


sienne


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Grazie*



Tessa ha detto:


> Io la smetterei di preoccuparmi fossi in te.
> A me e' successo e a lui non penso praticamente piu'.
> Ci vuole molto piu' tempo ma si ridimensionano anche gli amori idealizzati.





Eratò ha detto:


> Allora sarà così. Può anche essere che ha superato il tutto e non ci pensa più. Comunque ci sarà il momento giusto per riparlarne... Sarà lei a farlo. Stai sereno anche tu


Grazie figliuole. Spero di cuore abbiate ragione. Io vado avanti e spero di ritrovare presto la serenità. Dubito che di sua iniziativa si riparli della cosa...comunque io farò altrettanto, farei solo casini altrimenti. Vi abbraccio


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> suppongo, che lei ne è consapevole di aver idealizzato questo uomo e sentimento.
> Forse si vergogna pure e lo capisco bene. Ora che le è passato. Se no, altro che tranquilla e serena ...
> ...


Grazie Sienne. Forse sì, se ne vergogna, ci ho pensato anch'io. Sa di aver combinato un casino e mi ha visto soffrire molto. Speriamo...


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie figliuole. Spero di cuore abbiate ragione. Io vado avanti e spero di ritrovare presto la serenità. Dubito che di sua iniziativa si riparli della cosa...comunque io farò altrettanto, farei solo casini altrimenti. Vi abbraccio


Anche se non ne riparlerà quello che conta è che sta lì con te adesso. Quoto a sienne. :up:Un abbraccio anche a te.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il tuo espediente per sopportare.
> 
> Io ho scoperto una serie di tradimenti di tutti tipi. Uno con un'amica con la quale mi ero confidata quando avevo capito solo l'ultimo. Lei, presa da sensi di colpa tardivi, mi aveva confidato che aveva avuto una storia di solo sesso con il marito di un'amica ma che quelli sono tradimenti insignificanti.
> Tempo dopo quando avevo capito l'ho detto come cosa certa a lui e il bluff ha funzionato.
> ...




Sì, Brunetta, sono tutti di testa se per questo intendiamo che c'è un seguito e, appunto come hai detto tu, ci sono degli accordi e delle intese fra di loro per rivedersi.
Nel mio caso, escluderei che ci siano mai stati risvolti sentimentali, neanche con l'ultimo, ma questo non vuole dire che non ci abbia pensato.
Solo quelli del tutto occasionali, nel senso che si consumano approfittando di un'occasione che nasce sul momento, esulano da questo discorso: non c'è premeditazione e non c'è seguito. 
Nella testa rimane, ovviamente, un ricordo.
A me, per esempio, quel tipo di ricordo nella sua testa lascia il tempo che trova, ma lo sai.
Infatti, i tradimenti che mi fanno malissimo sono quelli che ricalcano un tipico rapporto sentimentale, che, per lui, sono avventure, ma per me sono altro.
Sì, non c'è via d'uscita alla mia situazione...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Brunetta, sono tutti di testa se per questo intendiamo che c'è un seguito e, appunto come hai detto tu, ci sono degli accordi e delle intese fra di loro per rivedersi.
> Nel mio caso, escluderei che ci siano mai stati risvolti sentimentali, neanche con l'ultimo, ma questo non vuole dire che non ci abbia pensato.
> Solo quelli del tutto occasionali, nel senso che si consumano approfittando di un'occasione che nasce sul momento, esulano da questo discorso: non c'è premeditazione e non c'è seguito.
> Nella testa rimane, ovviamente, un ricordo.
> ...


Veramente c'è.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito. Ed è esattamente ciò che mi spaventa. Il fatto che lei abbia idealizzato la persona e la storia e che possa avere un rimpianto di ciò che non ha vissuto appieno per "causa mia". Che insomma ci pensi ancora, che non abbia dimenticato. Mi seguite?




Caro Darty,
vorrei che ti soffermassi un attimo sull'aspetto che ora ti dico:
di solito, una persona ha un suo passato che è fatto di incontri e storie più o meno serie, relazioni importanti o di poco conto...
Hai capito cosa intendo.
E in questo passato ci saranno anche dei rimpianti, ci sarà stato un abbandono da parte di chi, magari, si amava tanto, un amore rimasto platonico...
Ecco, quando vi siete incontrati, non credo proprio che tu fossi tormentato da quello che c'era nella testa di tua moglie, ma che ne sai cosa ci poteva essere?
Questo per dirti che, posto che tua moglie abbia avuto una sbandata, ok, prendilo come punto fermo: prima di tutto, non puoi controllare i suoi pensieri, in secondo luogo, e questo è ciò che conta, le infatuazioni, come gli amori, passano.
Se così non fosse si rimarrebbe ancorati al primo amore che non se ne andrebbe dalla nostra testa.
Ma non è così.
Tutto scorre, e non l'ha detto uno stupido... 

Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente c'è.




...una via d'uscita per ritrovarci.
Ci ho sperato anni.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...una via d'uscita per ritrovarci.
> Ci ho sperato anni.


Infatti hai continuato a volere aprire una porta murata, ignorando una spalancata sul sereno.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Darty,
> vorrei che ti soffermassi un attimo sull'aspetto che ora ti dico:
> di solito, una persona ha un suo passato che è fatto di incontri e storie più o meno serie, relazioni importanti o di poco conto...
> Hai capito cosa intendo.
> ...


Cara Diletta, grazie per la tua riflessione. Che dirti…non saprei davvero. Certo me lo auguro anch’io. E per quello che mi sta dimostrando non ho motivo di pensarla diversamente. Ma…ci sono esperienze e esperienze. Persone e persone. Quelle che fanno parte del vissuto, che passano con il tempo, che si dimenticano. Poi, forse, ci sono quelle speciali che rimangono nel cuore, chissà. Nel caso di mia moglie la simpatia (solo quella) con il tipo era storia vecchia. Poi il rivederlo, casualmente, dopo tanti anni ha smosso qualcosa in lei ed è partita la bambola. Forse sono paranoico, il fatto è che io non ho la certezza che lo abbia dimenticato davvero. O quantomeno che se lo sia imposto e abbia vissuto il tutto come una rinuncia…mi capisci?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, grazie per la tua riflessione. Che dirti…non saprei davvero. Certo me lo auguro anch’io. E per quello che mi sta dimostrando non ho motivo di pensarla diversamente. Ma…ci sono esperienze e esperienze. Persone e persone. Quelle che fanno parte del vissuto, che passano con il tempo, che si dimenticano. Poi, forse, ci sono quelle speciali che rimangono nel cuore, chissà. Nel caso di mia moglie la simpatia (solo quella) con il tipo era storia vecchia. Poi il rivederlo, casualmente, dopo tanti anni ha smosso qualcosa in lei ed è partita la bambola. Forse sono paranoico, il fatto è che io non ho la certezza che lo abbia dimenticato davvero. O quantomeno che se lo sia imposto e abbia vissuto il tutto come una rinuncia…mi capisci?


Darty,
ci siamo già detti più volte che la tua e la mia storia si assomigliano.
C'è però un 'dettaglio' (grande come una casa) che le differenzia ; la mia compagna la storia se l'è vissuta, la tua, a quel che tu scrivi, no.
Vorresti essere nei miei panni, così come in quelli di qualcun altro che è stato davvero tradito ?
Credo proprio di no.
Cerca di pensare, se ci riesci, che tutto sommato non è successo un bel niente, e che è normale, è naturale, che si perda, anche solo platonicamente, la testa per qualcun altro.
La mia compagna la storia se l'è vissuta, e ha passato mesi a rimpiangere la cazzata che ha fatto (salvo giustificarsi qua e là). Paradossalmente, è meno a rischio lei della tua di compagna, giacchè la mia della sua storia ha visto luci ed ombre (e le tenebre quando è stata scoperta), la tua, come ti hanno già detto, è probabile che rimarrà sempre con l'idea che quella storia - mai 'vissuta' e proprio perchè mai vissuta - sarebbe potuta essere fantastica.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Darty,
> ci siamo già detti più volte che la tua e la mia storia si assomigliano.
> C'è però un 'dettaglio' (grande come una casa) che le differenzia ; la mia compagna la storia se l'è vissuta, la tua, a quel che tu scrivi, no.
> Vorresti essere nei miei panni, così come in quelli di qualcun altro che è stato davvero tradito ?
> ...


Caro Jim, niente da aggiungere. Le tue riflessioni sono esattamente le mie. Certo che non avrei voluto essere nei tuoi panni...ma è proprio sul paradosso che mi soffermo a riflettere. E sinceramente, continuano a girarmi le palle.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Caro Jim, niente da aggiungere. Le tue riflessioni sono esattamente le mie. Certo che non avrei voluto essere nei tuoi panni...ma è proprio sul paradosso che mi soffermo a riflettere. E sinceramente, continuano a girarmi le palle.


Prova per un attimo a pensare che la tua compagna ha resistito ad una tentazione. Prova a pensare che poteva cedervi, ma non lo ha fatto, e se non lo ha fatto è soprattutto per amore e per rispetto nei tuoi confronti.
Tutto il resto, incluso il 'se non li avessi scoperti magari sarebbe successo' sono cazzate sfornite di prova.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Prova per un attimo a pensare che la tua compagna ha resistito ad una tentazione. Prova a pensare che poteva cedervi, ma non lo ha fatto, e se non lo ha fatto è soprattutto per amore e per rispetto nei tuoi confronti.
> Tutto il resto, incluso il 'se non li avessi scoperti magari sarebbe successo' sono cazzate sfornite di prova.


Indubbiamente. Grazie Jim


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Prova per un attimo a pensare che la tua compagna ha resistito ad una tentazione. Prova a pensare che poteva cedervi, ma non lo ha fatto, e se non lo ha fatto è soprattutto per amore e per rispetto nei tuoi confronti.
> Tutto il resto, incluso il 'se non li avessi scoperti magari sarebbe successo' sono cazzate sfornite di prova.


Quoto


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Prova per un attimo a pensare che la tua compagna ha resistito ad una tentazione. Prova a pensare che poteva cedervi, ma non lo ha fatto, e se non lo ha fatto è soprattutto per amore e per rispetto nei tuoi confronti.
> *Tutto il resto, incluso il 'se non li avessi scoperti magari sarebbe successo' sono cazzate sfornite di prova*.



D'accordo che non ci siano prove e che quindi il dubbio resti per sempre un'ipotesi, però, la storia c'era, anche se sul piano virtuale, e Darty, se è ancora così turbato, vuol dire che ha letto cose, diciamo, sgradevoli.
E, credimi, quando si leggono certe cose...queste ti restano stampate a fuoco nel cervello.
Tu Jim, per esempio, hai letto qualcosa?


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo che non ci siano prove e che quindi il dubbio resti per sempre un'ipotesi, però, la storia c'era, anche se sul piano virtuale, e Darty, se è ancora così turbato, vuol dire che ha letto cose, diciamo, sgradevoli.
> E, credimi, quando si leggono certe cose...queste ti restano stampate a fuoco nel cervello.
> Tu Jim, per esempio, hai letto qualcosa?


Sgradevoli è un eufemismo...e tieni presente che quello che ho intercettato è sicuramente una piccola parte di quello che i due si sono scambiati.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo che non ci siano prove e che quindi il dubbio resti per sempre un'ipotesi, però, la storia c'era, anche se sul piano virtuale, e Darty, se è ancora così turbato, vuol dire che ha letto cose, diciamo, sgradevoli.
> E, credimi, quando si leggono certe cose...queste ti restano stampate a fuoco nel cervello.
> Tu Jim, per esempio, hai letto qualcosa?


Se ho letto ?
Certo che ho letto, minchia se ho letto ! 
E potrei citare a memoria...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Sgradevoli è un eufemismo...e tieni presente che quello che ho intercettato è sicuramente una piccola parte di quello che i due si sono scambiati.


Ho conosciuto uno che ha vissuto una cosa del genere.

Non voleva assolutamente che si concretizzasse. Voleva solo rivedere e fare i conti con la giovinezza e i fiori non colti.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, grazie per la tua riflessione. Che dirti…non saprei davvero. Certo me lo auguro anch’io. E per quello che mi sta dimostrando non ho motivo di pensarla diversamente. Ma…ci sono esperienze e esperienze. Persone e persone. Quelle che fanno parte del vissuto, che passano con il tempo, che si dimenticano. Poi, *forse*, ci sono quelle speciali che rimangono nel cuore, chissà. Nel caso di mia moglie la simpatia (solo quella) con il tipo era storia vecchia. Poi il rivederlo, casualmente, dopo tanti anni ha smosso qualcosa in lei ed è partita la bambola. Forse sono paranoico, il fatto è che io non ho la certezza che lo abbia dimenticato davvero. O quantomeno che se lo sia imposto e abbia vissuto il tutto come una rinuncia…mi capisci?



"Forse"...Darty, abusiamo di questa parola, ci facciamo congetture stancandoci la mente.
Ti capisco!
Anch'io ho a che fare con due sgraditissimi vecchi fantasmi, "riesumati" dal mio caro marito.
Sono due, però, e paradossalmente (si va avanti per paradossi, hai notato?) la cosa mi solleva un po' dal dubbio che hai.
Niente coinvolgimenti né innamoramenti, solo voglia di farsi una scopata. Niente di più.
Ma, se prima era per me consolante, ora non ha più questo effetto. Al suo posto, solo tanto squallore...


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> *Sgradevoli è un eufemismo*...e tieni presente che quello che ho intercettato è sicuramente una piccola parte di quello che i due si sono scambiati.




Sì, l'ho usato apposta!
Ti dico il commento che mi fece un mio caro amico (diventato traditore efferato con la mezza età...) dopo che mi chiese come mai non riuscivo a superare: "ora ho capito...per forza, se hai letto certe cose...".
Verba volant, scripta manent.
Rimangono impressi nella mente, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Tessa (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho usato apposta!
> Ti dico il commento che mi fece un mio caro amico (diventato traditore efferato con la mezza età...) dopo che mi chiese come mai non riuscivo a superare: "ora ho capito...per forza, se hai letto certe cose...".
> Verba volant, scripta manent.
> Rimangono impressi nella mente, c'è poco da fare.


Devo ritenermi fortunata per non aver letto niente.....


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho usato apposta!
> Ti dico il commento che mi fece un mio caro amico (diventato traditore efferato con la mezza età...) dopo che mi chiese come mai non riuscivo a superare: "ora ho capito...per forza, se hai letto certe cose...".
> Verba volant, scripta manent.
> Rimangono impressi nella mente, c'è poco da fare.


Per fortuna anche tra traditori se ne dicono di fregnacce, e anche se leggerle può fare malissimo, non è detto che tutto quello che è stato detto e scritto corrisponda al vero.
Ho un caro amico che era abilissimo nel diventare il migliore degli amanti, il più attento, il più innamorato, il più gentile, il più presente. E' quello che voi qui chiamate un 'seriale'. Seriale ma con stile. Solo che preferiva di gran lunga le donne single, per evitare di incappare in mariti gelosi e vendicativi (è sposato da un pezzo).


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Devo ritenermi fortunata per non aver letto niente.....



Sì, parecchio, ma anche qui c'è il rovescio della medaglia e dipende da come siamo fatte noi.
Se sei un tipo particolarmente curioso potresti avere il desiderio fortissimo di saperne di più.
Io, ahimé, sono di questo tipo e ho fatto addirittura indigestione...


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain;1604704[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Per fortuna anche tra traditori se ne dicono di fregnacce[/B], e anche se leggerle può fare malissimo, non è detto che tutto quello che è stato detto e scritto corrisponda al vero.
> Ho un caro amico che era abilissimo nel diventare il migliore degli amanti, il più attento, il più innamorato, il più gentile, il più presente. E' quello che voi qui chiamate un 'seriale'. Seriale ma con stile. Solo che preferiva di gran lunga le donne single, per evitare di incappare in mariti gelosi e vendicativi (è sposato da un pezzo).





...me ne sono accorta!
Vagonate di cazzate  che però vanno di traverso.
Ci si chiede come è possibile aver passato la vita con un deficiente e non essersene mai accorte


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...me ne sono accorta!
> Vagonate di cazzate  che però vanno di traverso.
> Ci si chiede come è possibile aver passato la vita con un deficiente e non essersene mai accorte



Per me questo e il disgusto sono state le motivazioni per allontanarlo.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...me ne sono accorta!
> Vagonate di cazzate  che però vanno di traverso.
> Ci si chiede come è possibile aver passato la vita con un deficiente e non essersene mai accorte


Spesso si dicono per compiacere il più possibile l'altra persona, poi è la 'prova dei fatti' che ti dice se tutto quello che si dicevano era vero o lo era fino ad un certo punto.
Esempio : se io ti dico e ti scrivo più e più volte che sono perdutamente innamorato di te, che mia moglie per me non conta più un fico secco, che non immagino una vita senza te ma poi, una volta scoperti, rimango a casa mia con mia moglie, allora forse è vero che mi piacevi parecchio, ma non così tanto da farmi DAVVERO rivoluzionare la vita...ad una donna che ti si concede ma che, poichè 'impegnata', oppone spesso delle resistenze, DEVI farle intendere che è la persona più importante della tua vita, devi ripeterle che sei perdutamente innamorato di lei. Anche solo per farle aprire le cosce un pò più frequentemente.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sì*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto uno che ha vissuto una cosa del genere.
> 
> Non voleva assolutamente che si concretizzasse. Voleva solo rivedere e fare i conti con la giovinezza e i fiori non colti.


E' probabile infatti che fosse il mio caso. Una ventata di freschezza, il sentirsi desiderati a quarant'anni...


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Spesso si dicono per compiacere il più possibile l'altra persona, poi è la 'prova dei fatti' che ti dice se tutto quello che si dicevano era vero o lo era fino ad un certo punto.
> Esempio : se io ti dico e ti scrivo più e più volte che sono perdutamente innamorato di te, che mia moglie per me non conta più un fico secco, che non immagino una vita senza te ma poi, una volta scoperti, rimango a casa mia con mia moglie, allora forse è vero che mi piacevi parecchio, ma non così tanto da farmi DAVVERO rivoluzionare la vita...ad una donna che ti si concede ma che, poichè 'impegnata', oppone spesso delle resistenze, DEVI farle intendere che è la persona più importante della tua vita, devi ripeterle che sei perdutamente innamorato di lei. Anche solo per farle aprire le cosce un pò più frequentemente.




Posso essere sincera Jim?
Mi sono nauseata a leggere, ma non perché l'hai scritto tu, ma perché trovo che sia una commedia così schifosa...sì, non trovo altri aggettivi.
Sai qual è l'accusa che gli rivolgo spesso?
Quella di avermi fatto entrare in un mondo che a me fa letteralmente vomitare e che, e perdona l'ingenuità/coglionaggine, non credevo neanche esistesse.
Sì, sentivo parlare di "corna", ovviamente, ma pensavo che riguardassero soltanto coppie ormai finite, coppie che non si sopportavano più, coppie disperate...
Invece, ho dovuto, giocoforza, entrare in quel sordido mondo apprendendo così la miseria di chi agisce così, di chi dice quelle cose perché è quello che si vogliono sentir dire e perché, altrimenti, non la mollano e via di seguito...
Sono rimasta quasi choccata, non esagero.
Io sono quella dalla camera da letto fiabesca e romantica che di più non si può, sono quella che adorna tutto con fiocchi, nastri, pizzi e cuori di stoffa da me confezionati...
Capisci che effetto ha avuto su di me?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Posso essere sincera Jim?
> Mi sono nauseata a leggere, ma non perché l'hai scritto tu, ma perché trovo che sia una commedia così schifosa...sì, non trovo altri aggettivi.
> Sai qual è l'accusa che gli rivolgo spesso?
> Quella di avermi fatto entrare in un mondo che a me fa letteralmente vomitare e che, e perdona l'ingenuità/coglionaggine, non credevo neanche esistesse.
> ...



Capisco.
Tu pensa che, siccome il nostro amore sembrava (sottolineo 'sembrava') essere un amore grande, incredibile poichè nato da un doppio tradimento (con tutto quel che ne consegue in termini affettivi, emotivi, economici) un paio di volte, messa alle strette, mi aveva risposto : "tu pensi che siccome l'ho fatto a X allora l'ho fatto anche a te".
Ebbene si.


----------



## Darty (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Spesso si dicono per compiacere il più possibile l'altra persona, poi è la 'prova dei fatti' che ti dice se tutto quello che si dicevano era vero o lo era fino ad un certo punto.
> Esempio : se io ti dico e ti scrivo più e più volte che sono perdutamente innamorato di te, che mia moglie per me non conta più un fico secco, che non immagino una vita senza te ma poi, una volta scoperti, rimango a casa mia con mia moglie, allora forse è vero che mi piacevi parecchio, ma non così tanto da farmi DAVVERO rivoluzionare la vita...ad una donna che ti si concede ma che, poichè 'impegnata', oppone spesso delle resistenze, DEVI farle intendere che è la persona più importante della tua vita, devi ripeterle che sei perdutamente innamorato di lei. Anche solo per farle aprire le cosce un pò più frequentemente.


Ma certo Jim. Questo è il copione...ed è esattamente la linea seguita dal fenomeno in questione. Grande adulatore, la riempiva di complimenti, le faceva promesse. Le suggeriva lezioni di vita, una cosa vomitevole. Con l'unico obiettivo - ovviamente - di portarsela a letto. Figurati se voleva complicarsi la vita con una donna sposata con due figli. E quest'altra chissà che film si era fatta...


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Tu pensa che, siccome il nostro amore sembrava (sottolineo 'sembrava') essere un amore grande, incredibile poichè nato da un doppio tradimento (con tutto quel che ne consegue in termini affettivi, emotivi, economici) un paio di volte, messa alle strette, mi aveva risposto : "tu pensi che siccome l'ho fatto a X allora l'ho fatto anche a te".
> Ebbene si.





Ormai sono convinta che chi tradisce è capace di tutto.
Scusa Jim, non pensavo a te.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ormai sono convinta che chi tradisce è capace di tutto.
> Scusa Jim, non pensavo a te.


Appunto.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ormai sono convinta che chi tradisce è capace di tutto.
> Scusa Jim, non pensavo a te.


Scusa di che ?
E' la verità...
Per me una frase del genere di quella proferita dalla mia compagna è spergiuro.
E c'è modo e modo di pararsi il culo, nella vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> E' probabile infatti che fosse il mio caso. Una ventata di freschezza, il sentirsi desiderati a quarant'anni...



Abbi pazienza. Il tradimento non c'è stato. Tu dici che questa è stata praticamente una violenza che si è fatta tua moglie per non venire meno ad un patto. Secondo me invece non c'è stato perché era una cosa onirica. La proiezione di una passione giovanile non è il rimpianto per quella persona ma per quel periodo della nostra vita. Vorremmo tornare a provare le stesse cose. Poi ci rendiamo conto che è una immane illusione. E ce ne  vergogniamo pure. Se avesse desiderato davvero quell'uomo non si sarebbe fermata. Secondo me.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se avesse desiderato davvero quell'uomo non si sarebbe fermata. Secondo me.


Già.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza. Il tradimento non c'è stato. Tu dici che questa è stata praticamente una violenza che si è fatta tua moglie per non venire meno ad un patto. Secondo me invece non c'è stato perché era una cosa onirica. La proiezione di una passione giovanile non è il rimpianto per quella persona ma per quel periodo della nostra vita. Vorremmo tornare a provare le stesse cose. Poi ci rendiamo conto che è una immane illusione. E ce ne  vergogniamo pure. Se avesse desiderato davvero quell'uomo non si sarebbe fermata. Secondo me.


Ci ho riflettuto molto anch’io. Può essere che sia cosi ma non so risponderti. Davvero. 

Non so se ha davvero realizzato che si trattava di un’illusione, non so se prova o ha provato vergogna. E non so neppure se non si sarebbe fermata qualora non l’avessi casualmente scoperta.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa di che ?
> E' la verità...
> Per me una frase del genere di quella proferita dalla mia compagna è spergiuro.
> E c'è modo e modo di pararsi il culo, nella vita.


Ciao jim, è un piacere leggerti,  perdonami se innescherò polemiche, polemiche che non ti toccano ma hanno toccato e fatto buttare fuori un altro utente che in maniera diversa diceva le tue stesse cose. Chi se la sente scriva pure eh.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Spesso si dicono per compiacere il più possibile l'altra persona, poi è la 'prova dei fatti' che ti dice se tutto quello che si dicevano era vero o lo era fino ad un certo punto.
> Esempio : se io ti dico e ti scrivo più e più volte che sono perdutamente innamorato di te, che mia moglie per me non conta più un fico secco, che non immagino una vita senza te ma poi, una volta scoperti, rimango a casa mia con mia moglie, allora forse è vero che mi piacevi parecchio, ma non così tanto da farmi DAVVERO rivoluzionare la vita...ad una donna che ti si concede ma che, poichè 'impegnata', oppone spesso delle resistenze, DEVI farle intendere che è la persona più importante della tua vita, devi ripeterle che sei perdutamente innamorato di lei. Anche solo per farle aprire le cosce un pò più frequentemente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ci ho riflettuto molto anch’io. Può essere che sia cosi ma non so risponderti. Davvero.
> 
> Non so se ha davvero realizzato che si trattava di un’illusione, non so se prova o ha provato vergogna. E non so neppure se non si sarebbe fermata qualora non l’avessi casualmente scoperta.


... molto probabilmente se avesse desiderato davvero quell'uomo non si sarebbe fermata a prescindere.
quando sogni stai dentro al sogno. Quando ti svegliano hai due alternative: o ti rendi conto che era solo un sogno, ti dai una scrollata di spalle e e lo butti dietro le spalle, o appena puoi ti rimetti nelle condizioni di poterlo riprendere da dove avevi interrotto.
Il tradimento vero c'è quando quel sogno lo porti allo stesso livello della realtà, lo mescoli a questa e gli dai pari dignità.
Allora la realtà viene modificata, rimaneggiata al punto che di ogni momento non si sa più dire cosa fosse reale.
Quello è il tradimento.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao jim, è un piacere leggerti,  perdonami se innescherò polemiche, polemiche che non ti toccano ma hanno toccato e fatto buttare fuori un altro utente che in maniera diversa diceva le tue stesse cose. Chi se la sente scriva pure eh.


Grazie Ultimo.
A che polemiche ti riferisci ?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo.
> A che polemiche ti riferisci ?


Ecco, non ricordo il nick, è qua sulla punta della lingua ...... rewind mi pare. 

Dopo però rewind ha esagerato, ma tutto è partito per alcune cose che scriveva, in maniera diversa eh, ma il succo era lo stesso di quello che stai scrivendo tu.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, non ricordo il nick, è qua sulla punta della lingua ...... rewind mi pare.
> 
> Dopo però rewind ha esagerato, ma tutto è partito per alcune cose che scriveva, in maniera diversa eh, ma il succo era lo stesso di quello che stai scrivendo tu.


ti sfuggono parecchie cose de rewind....troppe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti sfuggono parecchie cose de rewind....troppe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Probabile, anzi sicuro visto che non è tra noi. Oh, ma posso solo scrivere su quello che so. E sicuramente non so un cazzo.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabile, anzi sicuro visto che non è tra noi. Oh, ma posso solo scrivere su quello che so. E sicuramente non so un cazzo.:rotfl:


Diciamo che il sor rewind era moltro preso dalle donne...:rotfl:ma troppo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.


O.T. io trovo fastidiosissimo il tuo estrapolare frasi e commentarle. E' un'abitudine anche di Feather.
Quando succede rispetto a dei miei post mi accorgo di non riconoscere neppure quella sequenza di parole come un mio pensiero perché avulso dal contesto non ha lo stesso senso.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che il sor rewind era moltro preso dalle donne...:rotfl:ma troppo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Clà, ma sicuramente era preso dalle donne eh, ma tralasciando alcune cose che lo facevano apparire in malo modo, quello che scriveva era reale, pertinente e vero. Scriveva le stesse cose o quasi che ha appena scritto jim, solo che rewind si vantava e il suo modo di scrivere indisponeva. Ma oltre la personale soggettività( quella di rewind era da schiaffi, quella di jim da for president) il succo è simile.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... molto probabilmente se avesse desiderato davvero quell'uomo non si sarebbe fermata a prescindere.
> quando sogni stai dentro al sogno. Quando ti svegliano hai due alternative: o ti rendi conto che era solo un sogno, ti dai una scrollata di spalle e e lo butti dietro le spalle, o appena puoi ti rimetti nelle condizioni di poterlo riprendere da dove avevi interrotto.
> Il tradimento vero c'è quando quel sogno lo porti allo stesso livello della realtà, lo mescoli a questa e gli dai pari dignità.
> Allora la realtà viene modificata, rimaneggiata al punto che di ogni momento non si sa più dire cosa fosse reale.
> Quello è il tradimento.


Dal sogno l’ho svegliata io. E non è stato facile né immediato. Interruppe il contatto quando scoperta ma non era convinta e la sua è stata una decisione sofferta. Tant’è che poco tempo dopo lo ha ricontattato. Voleva mantenere i contatti (amicizia, a detta sua). Non gliel’ho permesso. Ma in questi mesi ho provato proprio la sensazione alla quale fai riferimento. Anche per questo mi sono sentito tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Dal sogno l’ho svegliata io. E non è stato facile né immediato. Interruppe il contatto quando scoperta ma non era convinta e la sua è stata una decisione sofferta. Tant’è che poco tempo dopo lo ha ricontattato. Voleva mantenere i contatti (amicizia, a detta sua). Non gliel’ho permesso. Ma in questi mesi ho provato proprio la sensazione alla quale fai riferimento. Anche per questo mi sono sentito tradito.


Tu vuoi bene solo a tua moglie e lei deve voler bene solo a te (a parte figli e genitori, intendo)?


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vuoi bene solo a tua moglie e lei deve voler bene solo a te (a parte figli e genitori, intendo)?


Non sono sicuro di aver interpretato la tua domanda. Cosa intendi?


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. io trovo fastidiosissimo il tuo estrapolare frasi e commentarle. E' un'abitudine anche di Feather.
> Quando succede rispetto a dei miei post mi accorgo di non riconoscere neppure quella sequenza di parole come un mio pensiero perché avulso dal contesto non ha lo stesso senso.


Ce l'hai con me ?
E a che proposito ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, non ricordo il nick, è qua sulla punta della lingua ...... rewind mi pare.
> 
> Dopo però rewind ha esagerato, ma tutto è partito per alcune cose che scriveva, in maniera diversa eh, ma il succo era lo stesso di quello che stai scrivendo tu.


ma che accidenti dici, dai.
assolutamente no.


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> E' probabile infatti che fosse il mio caso. *Una ventata di freschezza,* il sentirsi desiderati a quarant'anni...





Darty ha detto:


> Dal sogno l’ho svegliata io. E non è stato facile né immediato. Interruppe il contatto quando scoperta* ma non era convinta e la sua è stata una decisione sofferta. Tant’è che poco tempo dopo lo ha ricontattato. Voleva mantenere i contatti (amicizia, a detta sua). *Non gliel’ho permesso. Ma in questi mesi ho provato proprio la sensazione alla quale fai riferimento. Anche per questo mi sono sentito tradito.




Una ventata di freschezza...alla faccia della "ventata".
Scusa Darty, non voglio infierire, ma penso che sia ora di smetterla di cercare stupide giustificazioni per l'operato dei nostri consorti, e guarda che lo dico per prima a me.
Quando si ha una famiglia e dei figli bisogna essere responsabili e maturi e capire quando è opportuno chiudere, e questo vale anche per i rapporti virtuali. 
Quindi, la "freschezza" la devono lasciare dove deve stare: l'hanno vissuta, ora basta.
Sai il mio che giustificazione mi dette subito a caldo?
Che si voleva rimettere in gioco!!
Ti rendi conto?
Rimettere in gioco...con una famiglia alle spalle.
Parlava come fosse un single (ma questo ha dei seri problemi...).


Sul secondo grassetto, te l'ha detto lei di non essere convinta di interrompere?
O l'hai dedotto dal fatto che poi l'ha ricontattato?
Comunque, Darty, vista la situazione descritta (che non ricordavo) è perfettamente normale che tu ne sia ancora turbato.
Ma lei come l'ha definita la sua storia, oltre che averti detto, sicuramente, che è stato uno sbaglio?

P.s.: si accorgono tutti dello sbaglio sempre A POSTERIORI!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro di aver interpretato la tua domanda. Cosa intendi?


Tu riconosci che tua moglie possa provare sentimenti per altre persone come amiche, amici, ex?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ce l'hai con me ?
> E a che proposito ?



Non ce l'ho con te. Trovo fastidioso l'estrapolazione. Lo fate solo tu e feather.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu riconosci che tua moglie possa provare sentimenti per altre persone come amiche, amici, ex?


Certamente, ci mancherebbe altro. Bisogna vedere poi cosa si intende per sentimenti: amicizia, affetto, condivisione, ben vengano. Ma permettimi, qui il caso è diverso.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te. Trovo fastidioso l'estrapolazione. Lo fate solo tu e feather.


'Estrapolano' un pò tutti, mica solo io.
Per quanto mi riguarda sono sicuro di non aver mai distorto il pensiero altrui a mio uso e consumo, e se l'ho fatto é stato puramente casuale.
Spesso mi interessa solo un periodo, e quoto solo quello.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Certamente, ci mancherebbe altro. Bisogna vedere poi cosa si intende per sentimenti: amicizia, affetto, condivisione, ben vengano. Ma permettimi, qui il caso è diverso.


È diverso perché lo vivi come concorrenziale e alternativo.

Il fatto che sia un ex te lo fa percepire come più importante, come se tu fossi un ripiego.
Ma un ex, se importante, per forza resta in mente, è quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato. Non è stato. Ricordalo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Estrapolano' un pò tutti, mica solo io..



Per me rende difficile il confronto.
Comunque vedi che togliendo il resto rimane di te solo un "così fan tutti"?


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È diverso perché lo vivi come concorrenziale e alternativo.
> 
> Il fatto che sia un ex te lo fa percepire come più importante, come se tu fossi un ripiego.
> Ma un ex, se importante, per forza resta in mente,* è quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato. Non è stato. *Ricordalo.




Per gli ex "ordinari" è senz'altro così.
Nel caso di Darty, però, quell'ex può risultare un "ritorno di fiamma" e questo a lui non va giù perché non può andar giù...


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me rende difficile il confronto.
> Comunque vedi che togliendo il resto rimane di te solo un "così fan tutti"?


Ok, d'ora in poi ti quoterò per intero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Dal sogno l’ho svegliata io. E non è stato facile né immediato. Interruppe il contatto quando scoperta ma non era convinta e la sua è stata una decisione sofferta. Tant’è che poco tempo dopo lo ha ricontattato. Voleva mantenere i contatti (amicizia, a detta sua). Non gliel’ho permesso. Ma in questi mesi ho provato proprio la sensazione alla quale fai riferimento. Anche per questo mi sono sentito tradito.


io non ti ho mica detto che non ha avuto una sbandata. L'ha avuta. E certo che ha sofferto quando ha dovuto troncare: era sulla giostra e non aveva ancora nemmeno fatto il primo giro. E non ha potuto nemmeno scegliere lei di scendere, l'hai obbligata tu. Mica era un paio di scarpe nuove.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> È diverso perché lo vivi come concorrenziale e alternativo.
> 
> Il fatto che sia un ex te lo fa percepire come più importante, come se tu fossi un ripiego.
> Ma un ex, se importante, per forza resta in mente, è quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato. Non è stato. Ricordalo.


Non lo percepisco come concorrenziale né alternativo. Lo percepisco come un potenziale pericolo in futuro. Molto peggio di un ex, proprio perchè non è stato.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Sì*



Diletta ha detto:


> Per gli ex "ordinari" è senz'altro così.
> Nel caso di Darty, però, quell'ex può risultare un "ritorno di fiamma" e questo a lui non va giù perché non può andar giù...


Esatto Diletta.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non ti ho mica detto che non ha avuto una sbandata. L'ha avuta. E certo che ha sofferto quando ha dovuto troncare: era sulla giostra e non aveva ancora nemmeno fatto il primo giro. E non ha potuto nemmeno scegliere lei di scendere, l'hai obbligata tu. Mica era un paio di scarpe nuove.


Appunto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Non lo percepisco come concorrenziale né alternativo. Lo percepisco come un potenziale pericolo in futuro. Molto peggio di un ex, proprio perchè non è stato.


Ti contraddici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Appunto.


ma questo è fisiologico della sbandata. Guarda che l'alternativa è che lei avesse scelto di avere delle storie per altri motivi.
Ma, scusa se te lo dico, non è impedendo che la riporterai a te.
Nulla al mondo indispone più di una forzatura e più di una forzatura genera rancore.
Se lei si è presa una sbandata, significa che in quel momento c'era lo spazio perchè se la prendesse.
Come mai si è venuto a creare quello spazio?


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Una ventata di freschezza...alla faccia della "ventata".
> Scusa Darty, non voglio infierire, ma penso che sia ora di smetterla di cercare stupide giustificazioni per l'operato dei nostri consorti, e guarda che lo dico per prima a me.
> *Quando si ha una famiglia e dei figli bisogna essere responsabili e maturi e capire quando è opportuno chiudere, e questo vale anche per i rapporti virtuali. *
> Quindi, la "freschezza" la devono lasciare dove deve stare: l'hanno vissuta, ora basta.
> ...


Ciao Diletta, grazie per il post. Sul grassetto niente da aggiungere. Sembra ovvio, vero?

Riguardo il commento di tuo marito…disarmante, non ci sono altre parole. Certo è da apprezzare per la sincerità.

Per rispondere alle tue domande: me lo ha fatto capire in vari modi, era turbata. La sera stessa mi disse a caldo: “oggi ho chiuso una porta”. E poi il contatto successivo…
Come ha definito la sua storia: una sbandata. Tutto qui. Che vuoi che sia, sono cose che succedono. Nessun pentimento vero, nessuna scusa. Ma qui viene fuori il suo maledetto orgoglio.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti contraddici.


Perchè? Aiutami a capire.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Perchè? Aiutami a capire.


Non lo percepisci concorrenziale ma hai paura per il futuro?
Se hai paura lo consideri minaccioso per il vostro matrimonio.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, grazie per il post. Sul grassetto niente da aggiungere. Sembra ovvio, vero?
> 
> Riguardo il commento di tuo marito…disarmante, non ci sono altre parole. Certo è da apprezzare per la sincerità.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto mi spieghi meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, grazie per il post. Sul grassetto niente da aggiungere. Sembra ovvio, vero?
> 
> Riguardo il commento di tuo marito…disarmante, non ci sono altre parole. Certo è da apprezzare per la sincerità.
> 
> ...


Guarda che da tradita a volte, come in questo caso, non capisco che cosa si pretenda.
E' ovvio che ci aveva perso la testa, ma se l'è ripresa e ha scelto.
Cosa vuoi che dica?
Guarda che qualunque cosa non ti andrebbe bene.
E' come per un paio di amiche aspiranti amanti che una trova la moglie troppo dimessa e l'altra (un'altra moglie) troppo vistosa. E' chiaro che non va bene l'altra comunque sia.
Un altro partner, anche solo potenziale, non va giù. Cosa vorresti che dicesse?
Lei se l'è messa via? Mettitela via anche tu.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questo è fisiologico della sbandata. Guarda che l'alternativa è che lei avesse scelto di avere delle storie per altri motivi.
> Ma, scusa se te lo dico, non è impedendo che la riporterai a te.
> Nulla al mondo indispone più di una forzatura e più di una forzatura genera rancore.
> Se lei si è presa una sbandata, significa che in quel momento c'era lo spazio perchè se la prendesse.
> Come mai si è venuto a creare quello spazio?


Lo so bene. Ma alla forzatura mi ci ha portato lei, era l'ultima carta che mi ha costretto a giocare. Inizialmente ho provato a farla riflettere, ho cercato di capirla, le ho dimostrato tutto quello che potevo. Ho cercato di riavvicinarmi a lei in tutti i modi. Non ha pagato. Le dissi che secondo me, una volta chiarito con lui, una volta fatta la sua scelta, avrebbe dovuto troncare. Per coerenza, per rispetto nei miei confronti. Nulla, non voleva saperne e continuava tranquillamente a sentirlo. Che altro avrei dovuto fare? 
Sull'ultimo punto...ne sono consapevole. Evidentemente, malgrado non me ne fossi accorto, quello spazio si era creato. I motivi veri, al di là delle supercazzole di rito (ti eri allontanato, ti percepivo distante, ecc.), ancora li ignoro. Anche questo è motivo del mio turbamento.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo percepisci concorrenziale ma hai paura per il futuro?
> Se hai paura lo consideri minaccioso per il vostro matrimonio.


Allora sì, ti confesso che ce l'ho. Forse non ho più motivo di averne ma dentro di me questo timore c'è ancora.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul grassetto mi spieghi meglio.


C'è poco da spiegare Ultimo...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> C'è poco da spiegare Ultimo...


La domanda che ti feci era perchè ricordo poco della tua storia ( se mi dai il link di ti dico grazie) e leggendo le ultime pagine, non solo i tuoi post, la mia conclusione è che in persone mature, in coppie dove subentra un grave errore, non ci sono risposte soddisfacenti, c'è soltanto una grave buca dove s'inciampa. Passata la buca e rialzandosi le persone diventate ancor più mature e coscienti di se stessi dovrebbero oltre prendere una qualche decisione dovrebbero rilassarsi pregni di una consolidata stima di se stessi e della lezione ricevuta, che questi siano traditori o traditi è uguale.


----------



## Darty (2 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che da tradita a volte, come in questo caso, non capisco che cosa si pretenda.
> E' ovvio che ci aveva perso la testa, ma se l'è ripresa e ha scelto.
> Cosa vuoi che dica?
> Guarda che qualunque cosa non ti andrebbe bene.
> ...


Cosa avrei voluto? Avrei voluto che si fosse messa a nudo, come ho fatto io dal primo momento. Vederla dispiaciuta. Avrei voluto le sue scuse. Il suo pentimento, il riconoscere di aver fatto una cazzata. Il non avermi aiutato a capire, anche le mie mancanze. A metabolizzare la cosa, minimizzando all'estremo, rifiutando il confronto come se la cosa non la riguardasse e spostando il problema su di me, accusandomi di essere paranoico. Di aver fatto un casino per nulla.
Mi ha deluso più per la gestione del post scoperta che per il fatto in sè. 
Per il grassetto...ce la sto mettendo tutta.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Cosa avrei voluto? *Avrei voluto che si fosse messa a nudo, come ho fatto io dal primo momento. Vederla dispiaciuta. Avrei voluto le sue scuse. Il suo pentimento, il riconoscere di aver fatto una cazzata. Il non avermi aiutato a capire, anche le mie mancanze. A metabolizzare la cosa, minimizzando all'estremo, rifiutando il confronto come se la cosa non la riguardasse e spostando il problema su di me, accusandomi di essere paranoico. Di aver fatto un casino per nulla.
> Mi ha deluso più per la gestione del post scoperta che per il fatto in sè. *
> Per il grassetto...ce la sto mettendo tutta.


ciao...mi sa che a deluderti non è lei. 
Ma quello che lei era nella tua testa. 

Lei è quella che, al netto dei perchè e dei percome, ha gestito le cose come le ha gestite. Deludendoti. 

E probabilmente ti stride nelle aspettative che avevi su di lei. I tuoi "avrei voluto". 

Ci si aspettano cose dalle persone. E quell'aspettarsi nasconde quello che sono. 

Certe situazioni svelano. E non sempre quello che viene svelato è piacevole. 
Anche perchè dice tanto sulla propria capacità di vedere. 
E la delusione dell'altro è spesso legata alla delusione nei propri confronti, alla delusione della convinzione di aver visto e bene. 

Mettersela via è accettare non tanto l'altro, quanto il fatto che l'immagine che dell'altro si aveva non corrisponde a ciò che si è rivelato essere. 
E andare a conoscere la persona reale. E non l'immaginario. O quello che si credeva fosse o che si credeva di conoscere.
Il timore...a volte fa paura andare a incontrare chi si credeva di conoscere che si è rivelato sconosciuto. Si potrebbe di nuovo rimanere delusi o, peggio, ingannarsi di nuovo.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao...mi sa che a deluderti non è lei.
> Ma quello che lei era nella tua testa.
> 
> Lei è quella che, al netto dei perchè e dei percome, ha gestito le cose come le ha gestite. Deludendoti.
> ...



'Le persone non cambiano, si rivelano" (David Lynch)
P.S. : post bellissimo.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Le persone non cambiano, si rivelano" (David Lynch)


Già. 

E rivelandosi svelano quanto si è bravi a distogliere lo sguardo per soddisfare i propri bisogni. 
Rivestendo di sentimento e emozione, propri, l'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Cosa avrei voluto? Avrei voluto che si fosse messa a nudo, come ho fatto io dal primo momento. Vederla dispiaciuta. Avrei voluto le sue scuse. Il suo pentimento, il riconoscere di aver fatto una cazzata. Il non avermi aiutato a capire, anche le mie mancanze. A metabolizzare la cosa, minimizzando all'estremo, rifiutando il confronto come se la cosa non la riguardasse e spostando il problema su di me, accusandomi di essere paranoico. Di aver fatto un casino per nulla.
> Mi ha deluso più per la gestione del post scoperta che per il fatto in sè.
> Per il grassetto...ce la sto mettendo tutta.





ipazia ha detto:


> ciao...mi sa che a deluderti non è lei.
> Ma quello che lei era nella tua testa.
> 
> Lei è quella che, al netto dei perchè e dei percome, ha gestito le cose come le ha gestite. Deludendoti.
> ...


Ho da tempo l'impressione che nulla vada bene a nessuno, in qualsiasi storia ed in qualsiasi circostanza. Il bello secondo me è che, in questo forum, quello che non va bene viene amplificato e dopo viene iconizato, dopo ancora e qua viene il peggio reso reale. Solo che, quello che nel forum si discute dovrebbe quasi sempre avere una qualche somiglianza con la realtà e la quotidianità. La vita a parte rari casi è distante mille miglia da quello che si legge qua dentro. Quello che si legge qua dentro è spesso giusto, lo ammetto, ma per nulla reale. Ed è giusto così, il forum serve anche come valvola di sfogo, è una ricerca infinita di domande e risposte, però se posso consigliare, evitiamo di rendere reale quello che di giusto nel forum si scrive, magari cerchiamo di portare un po di forum nel reale nei comportamenti quotidiani, questo si, ma ripeto evitiamo strutture forumistiche assolutamente di un altro pianeta per ricercarle nella realtà.
Ou se non sono stato chiaro, come al solito,escusemua ma chistu sugnu. 

Ho quotato due post ma non necessariamente mi rivolgo a questi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Cosa avrei voluto? Avrei voluto che si fosse messa a nudo, come ho fatto io dal primo momento. Vederla dispiaciuta. Avrei voluto le sue scuse. Il suo pentimento, il riconoscere di aver fatto una cazzata. Il non avermi aiutato a capire, anche le mie mancanze. A metabolizzare la cosa, minimizzando all'estremo, rifiutando il confronto come se la cosa non la riguardasse e spostando il problema su di me, accusandomi di essere paranoico. Di aver fatto un casino per nulla.
> Mi ha deluso più per la gestione del post scoperta che per il fatto in sè.
> Per il grassetto...ce la sto mettendo tutta.


Avresti voluto che ti dicesse che aveva perso la testa, che aveva ritrovato quello che le era sempre piaciuto e che proprio ora, che si vedeva invecchiare, sembrava che lui la volesse e che si è sentita speciale e le sembrava un sogno e che sì si è sbagliata, ma non ti vuole fare soffrire dicendoti queste cose.
Te le ho dette io . Ti aiutano?
Non credo. Per me sei sollevato che lei non le abbia dette.


----------



## Darty (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> ciao...mi sa che a deluderti non è lei.
> Ma quello che lei era nella tua testa.
> 
> Lei è quella che, al netto dei perchè e dei percome, ha gestito le cose come le ha gestite. Deludendoti.
> ...


Ciao Ipazia, grazie per il tuo intervento. Semplicemente straordinario. Davvero.


----------



## Darty (3 Settembre 2015)

*Sì....*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Le persone non cambiano, si rivelano" (David Lynch)
> P.S. : post bellissimo.


:up:


----------



## Darty (3 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Avresti voluto che ti dicesse che aveva perso la testa, che aveva ritrovato quello che le era sempre piaciuto e che proprio ora, che si vedeva invecchiare, sembrava che lui la volesse e che si è sentita speciale e le sembrava un sogno e che sì si è sbagliata, ma non ti vuole fare soffrire dicendoti queste cose.
> Te le ho dette io . Ti aiutano?
> Non credo. Per me sei sollevato che lei non le abbia dette.


Le cose stanno proprio così, cara Brunetta. Non aggiungo altro:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avresti voluto che ti dicesse che aveva perso la testa, che aveva ritrovato quello che le era sempre piaciuto e che proprio ora, che si vedeva invecchiare, sembrava che lui la volesse e che si è sentita speciale e le sembrava un sogno e che sì si è sbagliata, ma non ti vuole fare soffrire dicendoti queste cose.
> Te le ho dette io . Ti aiutano?
> Non credo. Per me sei sollevato che lei non le abbia dette.




Anch'io, nella mia ricerca instancabile di una verità assoluta e totale che, ormai sono convinta, mai mi sarà dato conoscere, mi ingabbio a tratti, ancora. E' come se spendessi tutte le mie forze per divellere le sbarre d'acciaio che mi vedo davanti ignorando che basterebbe voltarmi di 45° per camminare libera. Chiedo a lui quello che non vorrei mi fosse detto, perchè? Per cavillare nelle sue risposte, per trovare qualcosa a cui aggrapparmi pur di non fare il quarto di giro necessario affinchè il futuro possa fluire, per paura che lasciandolo "libero" dalle mie recriminazioni lui voli ancora senza di me, per timore di un vuoto nel quale ancora potrebbe insinuarsi un qualche cuneo accuminato?


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io, nella mia ricerca instancabile di una verità assoluta e totale che, ormai sono convinta, mai mi sarà dato conoscere, mi ingabbio a tratti, ancora. E' come se spendessi tutte le mie forze per divellere le sbarre d'acciaio che mi vedo davanti ignorando che basterebbe voltarmi di 45° per camminare libera. Chiedo a lui quello che non vorrei mi fosse detto, perchè? Per cavillare nelle sue risposte,* per trovare qualcosa a cui aggrapparmi pur di non fare il quarto di giro necessario affinchè il futuro possa fluire,* per paura che lasciandolo "libero" dalle mie recriminazioni lui voli ancora senza di me, per timore di un vuoto nel quale ancora potrebbe insinuarsi un qualche cuneo accuminato?




Mary, non ho ben capito questa frase.
Me la puoi spiegare per favore?


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avresti voluto che ti dicesse che aveva perso la testa, che aveva ritrovato quello che le era sempre piaciuto e che proprio ora, che si vedeva invecchiare,sembrava che lui la volesse e che si è sentita speciale e le sembrava un sogno* e che sì si è sbagliata,* ma non ti vuole fare soffrire dicendoti queste cose.
> Te le ho dette io . Ti aiutano?
> Non credo. Per me sei sollevato che lei non le abbia dette.




Ecco, penso di interpretare il dubbio che continua ad avere Darty nella testa.
Sua moglie è convinta di essersi sbagliata, o lo dice per forza di cose?
Ed è un dubbio tremendo per chi ama.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mary, non ho ben capito questa frase.
> Me la puoi spiegare per favore?





*per trovare qualcosa a cui aggrapparmi pur di non fare il quarto di giro necessario affinchè il futuro possa fluire


*Il dolore è una certezza, ciò che c'è dopo è un'incognita.


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao...mi sa che a deluderti non è lei.
> Ma quello che lei era nella tua testa.
> 
> Lei è quella che, al netto dei perchè e dei percome, ha gestito le cose come le ha gestite. Deludendoti.
> ...



Sì, bellissimo post!
Mi riaggancio alla tua ultima frase aggiungendo che quando l'altro si svela si rimane già molto delusi e questo è già, di per sé e per molti, motivo sufficiente per arrivare a chiudere il rapporto, perché alla delusione seguono tutti gli altri sentimenti negativi che ben conosciamo.


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *per trovare qualcosa a cui aggrapparmi pur di non fare il quarto di giro necessario affinchè il futuro possa fluire
> 
> 
> *Il dolore è una certezza, ciò che c'è dopo è un'incognita.



Se ho capito...la paura di lasciarsi andare, di farsi accogliere, metaforicamente, fra le sue braccia, la paura di riaprirsi a lui.
Il dolore e il distacco emotivo che lo accompagna sono come uno scudo che ci protegge. 
Io stavo peggio, e questo è un altro dei tanti paradossi di questi eventi, quando sentivo che il mio cuore si stava aprendo a lui o si disponeva per farlo, eppure lo desideravo tanto...ma così facendo, avrei perso una certezza.
Ora sono oltre, il cuore non dà segni di apertura, neanche un po', e c'è anche poca rabbia...la vedo male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Lo so bene. Ma alla forzatura mi ci ha portato lei, era l'ultima carta che mi ha costretto a giocare. Inizialmente ho provato a farla riflettere, ho cercato di capirla, le ho dimostrato tutto quello che potevo. Ho cercato di riavvicinarmi a lei in tutti i modi. Non ha pagato. Le dissi che secondo me, una volta chiarito con lui, una volta fatta la sua scelta, avrebbe dovuto troncare. Per coerenza, per rispetto nei miei confronti. Nulla, non voleva saperne e continuava tranquillamente a sentirlo. Che altro avrei dovuto fare?
> Sull'ultimo punto...ne sono consapevole. Evidentemente, malgrado non me ne fossi accorto, quello spazio si era creato. I motivi veri, al di là delle supercazzole di rito (ti eri allontanato, ti percepivo distante, ecc.), ancora li ignoro. Anche questo è motivo del mio turbamento.



Su questo ti consiglio di lavorare invece. Partendo da una analisi spietata del vostro rapporto. A volte i motivi li abbiamo sotto il naso ma non diamo loro importanza per mille comprensibili motivi.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

*Banalità*

Già, banalità. 
Mi rivolgo a dei classici tradimenti, non ai seriali.
La dove qualcuno/a si trova a strombazzare per il diletto di strombazzare, perchè è di questo che si parla, soltanto di questo. Difficile da accettare? Può essere, ma a parere mio è soltanto questo. se così non fosse la maggior parte dei tradimenti finirebbe con i due fedifraghi assieme, succede così? Finiscono assieme i fedifraghi? NO!! quindi si parla di strombazzamIento! 
Scoperti, guarda caso, i motivi che si conoscevano si vedono adesso chiaramente, minchia come faccio ad accettare che alla fine il gioco della seduzione, dell'emozione, del nuovo, mi ha colpito, preso e fatto scegliere contro la carta del conosciuto, della routine. Strano sono un essere umano a cui piace il nuovo, a cui piace la seduzione,mannaggia a me alla mia umanità e alla mia totale mancanza di maturità e capacità di non scivolare in uno sbaglio alquanto GRAVE. 
E sta nella coppia in crisi riuscire finalmente a guardarsi con occhi nuovi, sta a questi adesso osservarsi e capire se quel gesticolare a me tanto noto da così fastidio da mettermi in crisi e pensare a non sopportare più l'altro/a. Sta alla coppia cominciare a capire se l'altro/a negli atteggiamenti familiari e sociali può risultarci gradito oppure no. E sta a questi scegliere. 
Poi se vogliamo invece porci mille domande per cambiarle in continuazione in base alle risposte avute ed ai continui picchi di idee "strane" che ci vengono, facciamolo, cominciando a rendere l'altro/a qualcuno che non è mai stato ma che vogliamo sia stato, già, perchè chi ci ha tradito era così e pomì. Ci fa comodo pensarlo come ad un semidio, ci serve per dannarci la vita. 

Poi chiaramente ci stanno i tradimenti d'ammore, dove alla fine questi conosciutosi profondamente formano una nuova coppia. Ma qua è un'altra storia.


----------



## Darty (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Su questo ti consiglio di lavorare invece. Partendo da una analisi spietata del vostro rapporto. A volte i motivi li abbiamo sotto il naso ma non diamo loro importanza per mille comprensibili motivi.


Ti ringrazio per il consiglio. E' un lavoro, peraltro non banale, che ho già provato a fare, a due mani però e non a quattro come avrei desiderato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, bellissimo post!
> Mi riaggancio alla tua ultima frase aggiungendo che quando l'altro si svela si rimane già molto delusi e questo è già, di per sé e per molti, motivo sufficiente per arrivare a chiudere il rapporto, perché alla delusione seguono tutti gli altri sentimenti negativi che ben conosciamo.


Diletta..per amore di chiarezza. 

A volte l'altro si vela. A volte capitano situazioni casuali e apparentemente insignificanti che fanno scattare il click e quel velarsi esce sotto la luce. Ma c'era anche prima eh...solo non si guardava bene per un motivo o per l'altro. O semplicemente non si poteva vedere meglio di così. 

Io sono convinta che però a quel velarsi si compartecipa attivamente. 

Perchè fa comodo (e prendi questa parola, comodo, come un contenitore di emozioni e di bisogni) vedere nell'altro quello che si desidera per sè. E in questo ci si vela a propria volta. 

La parte di delusione che io credo sia fondamentale affrontare, non riguarda l'altro. 
Riguarda se stessi. Il proprio non aver visto, o voluto vedere. E il proprio velarsi. 

Non importa giudicare e giudicarsi. Colpevolizzarsi o chissà che altro. Non porta a niente in termini di azione. 

L'altro è molto relativo. 

La decisione di accettare o meno i veli, i propri innanzitutto, riguarda un dialogo sincero con se stessi. 

E capisco che non è facile e neanche indolore. 

Io sono convinta che le relazioni in cui non si arriva mai allo svelamento siano relazioni di superficie e di interesse. 

E non ci vedo niente di male se è quello che si vuole per se stessi. 

L'importante è dirselo e non cercare nell'altro scusanti o motivazioni allo stare o all'andare. 

Che fino a quando le motivazioni le si cercano nell'altro è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto. 

E fra l'altro questo è fonte di dolore e negatività.

L'altro è conseguenza della posizione che ognuno prende con se stesso rispetto a se stesso. 
E lo svelamento più importante non è quello dell'altro, ma il proprio ai propri occhi innanzitutto. 

Fatto dentro, quello che esce fuori è semplice fluire. 
E scegliere (che è guardare nella confusione cercando opzioni) non è più una questione importante, perchè si può semplicemente decidere.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia, grazie per il tuo intervento. *Semplicemente straordinario*. Davvero.


Grazie...ma è straordinaria l'esperienza che ho nel velare e velarmi. Conosco bene quel meccanismo. 
E non è una cosa di cui sono fiera. A dire il vero...ma tant'è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Diletta..per amore di chiarezza.
> 
> A volte l'altro si vela. A volte capitano situazioni casuali e apparentemente insignificanti che fanno scattare il click e quel velarsi esce sotto la luce. Ma c'era anche prima eh...solo non si guardava bene per un motivo o per l'altro. O semplicemente non si poteva vedere meglio di così.
> 
> ...


Ipa io a volte ti cioncherei.(con immutato affetto ovviamente)
La verità è che la maggior parte di noi non sponsorizza affatto i propri lati negativi.
Specie quando il suo intento presuppone che l'altro abbia di noi una certa immagine.
Il funzionario di banca che ti appioppia il titolo tossico, mica ce l'ha conte: deve venderlo.
E lo fa guardandoti negli occhi e con un'aura di professionalità impeccabile.
Stessa cosa chi truffa.
Stessa cosa chi ha abitudini che sa di non poter dichiarare alla donna/all'uomo che intende sposare perchè quella donna/quell'uomo non accetterebbero mai certe condizioni.
E non è affatto semplice nè prendere atto che ti ritrovi ad aver buttato nel cesso i soldi che ti servivano per la vecchiaia, nè prendere atto che hai passato la vita, progettato e realizzato, avendo a fianco uno che ti ha fatto intendere fischi per fiaschi.
E per quanto possa essere figo quello che ti si svela, sempre resta il fatto che ti ha preso per il culo per una vita.
E questo non si fa fluire facilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, banalità.
> Mi rivolgo a dei classici tradimenti, non ai seriali.
> La dove qualcuno/a si trova a strombazzare per il diletto di strombazzare, perchè è di questo che si parla, soltanto di questo. Difficile da accettare? Può essere, ma a parere mio è soltanto questo. se così non fosse la maggior parte dei tradimenti finirebbe con i due fedifraghi assieme, succede così? Finiscono assieme i fedifraghi? NO!! quindi si parla di strombazzamIento!
> Scoperti, guarda caso, i motivi che si conoscevano si vedono adesso chiaramente, minchia come faccio ad accettare che alla fine il gioco della seduzione, dell'emozione, del nuovo, mi ha colpito, preso e fatto scegliere contro la carta del conosciuto, della routine. Strano sono un essere umano a cui piace il nuovo, a cui piace la seduzione,mannaggia a me alla mia umanità e alla mia totale mancanza di maturità e capacità di non scivolare in uno sbaglio alquanto GRAVE.
> ...


Hai ragione.
La banalità del male.
Se si possono compiere stermini eseguendo gli ordini, si potrà bene tradire per vedere l'effetto che fa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Diletta..per amore di chiarezza.
> 
> A volte l'altro si vela. A volte capitano situazioni casuali e apparentemente insignificanti che fanno scattare il click e quel velarsi esce sotto la luce. Ma c'era anche prima eh...solo non si guardava bene per un motivo o per l'altro. O semplicemente non si poteva vedere meglio di così.
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ipa io a volte ti cioncherei.(con immutato affetto ovviamente)
> La verità è che la maggior parte di noi non sponsorizza affatto i propri lati negativi.
> Specie quando il suo intento presuppone che l'altro abbia di noi una certa immagine.
> Il funzionario di banca che ti appioppia il titolo tossico, mica ce l'ha conte: deve venderlo.
> ...


E' vero.
Io non volevo vedere di avere a fianco un cretino.
Quando diceva qualcosa da cretino lo prendevo come ironia. Invece non faceva la parodia del cretino, lo era davvero.
Ovvio che poi mi sono sentita cretina io per non averlo capito.
Comprensibile che anche lui nascondesse il suo vero io cretino.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> La banalità del male.
> Se si possono compiere stermini eseguendo gli ordini, si potrà bene tradire per vedere l'effetto che fa.


Non credo si tradisca per vedere l'effetto che fa.
Sarebbe oltremodo sadico, e poco realistico.
Diciamo che magari chi tradisce dell'effetto che fa, semplicemente, se ne fotte. Salvo poi fare i conti dopo, se scoperti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non credo si tradisca per vedere l'effetto che fa.
> Sarebbe oltremodo sadico, e poco realistico.
> Diciamo che magari chi tradisce dell'effetto che fa, semplicemente, se ne fotte. Salvo poi fare i conti dopo, se scoperti.


L'effetto che fa farsi quella storia, anche senza importanza, non fare coscientemente del male. Quello è già un livello superiore da Gobbels


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'effetto che fa farsi quella storia, anche senza importanza, non fare coscientemente del male. Quello è già un livello superiore da Gobbels


Il male esiste se percepito da chi lo subisce.
L'effetto che fa quella storia é sostanzialmente piacevole per chi la vive. Il male riguarda chi la subisce .


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ipa io a volte ti cioncherei.(con immutato affetto ovviamente)
> La verità è che la maggior parte di noi non sponsorizza affatto i propri lati negativi.
> Specie quando il suo intento presuppone che l'altro abbia di noi una certa immagine.
> Il funzionario di banca che ti appioppia il titolo tossico, mica ce l'ha conte: deve venderlo.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Io non volevo vedere di avere a fianco un cretino.
> Quando diceva qualcosa da cretino lo prendevo come ironia. Invece non faceva la parodia del cretino, lo era davvero.
> Ovvio che poi mi sono sentita cretina io per non averlo capito.
> Comprensibile che anche lui nascondesse il suo vero io cretino.


Le cioncate ci stanno se è passata una qualche forma di colpevolizzazione riguardante il non vedere da quello che ho scritto. 

Io non escludo gli stronzi. E coloro che premeditano. Anzi.

Anzi, per mia costituzione, tendo a non fidarmi mai fino in fondo e a verificare e riverificare ogni cosa. 
E ad essere diffidente. 

Quello che intendevo è che una volta visto, io sostengo il guardare bene bene. Ma proprio bene. 
E poi decidere. 

Proprio per non assumersi la parte di responsabilità dell'altro. 

Guardo io. E assumo me. 

E guardo anche cosa fai e ti valuto. Nel tuo fare. Non nel tuo dire. 

Ma per valutare, una volta svelato l'arcano, devo sapere bene cosa voglio e cosa tollero. E tirata quella riga il resto si può fottere. 

proprio perchè se uno è stronzo non gli do un buffetto, ma lo faccio volare a velocità siderale fuori dalla porta. E alle mie condizioni. 

Ma al netto di tutto questo io penso sia importante far tesoro di tutti quei piccoli allarmi che ho lasciato suonare fino a quando mi è stato impossibile negare che stavano suonando troppo e troppo forte. 
E questo è un apprendimento importante. 

Forse è l'unica funzione positiva che può avere uno stronzo che mente sapendo di mentire. E provando a farti passare pure per deficiente. E riuscendoci anche a volte. 

Non so se così è più chiaro. 

io parlo di separare le parti. E sganciarsi. Imparando il più possibile per se stessi.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> La banalità del male.
> Se si possono compiere stermini eseguendo gli ordini, si potrà bene tradire per vedere l'effetto che fa.



Ciao

non credo che si tradisca per vedere l'effetto che fa. 
L'analogia la vedo di più nel seguire delle proprie emozioni, senza considerare le implicazioni. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo che si tradisca per vedere l'effetto che fa.
> L'analogia la vedo di più nel seguire delle proprie emozioni, senza considerare le implicazioni.
> ...


L'effetto che fa a se stessi, alle proprie emozioni, se dà una botta di vita ecc.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'effetto che fa a se stessi, alle proprie emozioni, se dà una botta di vita ecc.



Ciao

mi devi scusare. Ma non colgo il nesso con la banalità del male. 
Cioè, chi eseguiva gli ordini, non lo faceva per vedere l'effetto che faceva su di sé. 
La banalità sta proprio nella mediocrità di alcune (tante) persone come Eichmann.
Che hanno una morale che si lascia sopprimere senza difficoltà di fronte a delle determinate situazioni.

Wahhhh, sicuramente è banalissimo, ma non lo colgo. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le cioncate ci stanno se è passata una qualche forma di colpevolizzazione riguardante il non vedere da quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io non escludo gli stronzi. E coloro che premeditano. Anzi.
> 
> ...



Non lo so Ipazia...parli di piccoli allarmi che, se fossero attentamente valutati e verificati in piena razionalità, ci svelerebbero qualcosa di celato nella persona amata.
Sì e no.
Io sono sempre partita dal presupposto che il tuo partner non possa non rispettarti e, se si ha questa idea radicata, è molto difficile cogliere quei piccoli segnali perché non li consideri proprio e anche a guardarli bene, la buona fede che riponi in lui sovrasta.
E' quello che è successo a me anche se non riesco a vedere altri allarmi eccetto uno, ma abbastanza clamoroso, a ripensarci ora e poteva bastare per drizzare le antenne. 
In più, lui si comportava oggettivamente in maniera impeccabile e so anche che era sincero quando eravamo insieme, ma gli mancava qualcosa perché questo tipo di persone non è mai del tutto soddisfatto e ha bisogno di stimoli diversi.
Questi personaggi hanno sicuramente dei vuoti da colmare, però hanno anche una particolare inclinazione per le donne.
Quindi, per riallacciarmi a Ultimo, non è solo voglia di nuovo perché, se fosse soltanto questo, rimedierebbero senza fare alcun danno: la vita offre miliardi di opportunità per non annoiarsi mai.
Sono insoddisfatti e donnaioli di natura...un cocktail che te lo raccomando!


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so Ipazia...parli di piccoli allarmi che, se fossero attentamente valutati e verificati in piena razionalità, ci svelerebbero qualcosa di celato nella persona amata.
> Sì e no.
> Io sono sempre partita dal presupposto che il tuo partner non possa non rispettarti e, se si ha questa idea radicata, è molto difficile cogliere quei piccoli segnali perché non li consideri proprio e anche a guardarli bene, la buona fede che riponi in lui sovrasta.
> E' quello che è successo a me anche se non riesco a vedere altri allarmi eccetto uno, ma abbastanza clamoroso, a ripensarci ora e poteva bastare per drizzare le antenne.
> ...


Diletta, lo ripeto, il mio intento non è distribuire colpe o giudicare o dire chi ha fatto bene o male. 

Credimi, sono proprio l'ultima a poter parlare a riguardo. 

Quello che intendo è che una volta capito e svelato l'arcano, è inutile arrovellarsi, cercando motivazioni quando dall'altro parte non c'è il desiderio spontaneo di terminare lo svelamento e fare chiarezza. 

Quello che sono o non sono, è un problema loro. Guardare bene bene è non farsi carico dei problemi altrui. Che non si risolvono i problemi altrui se l'altro non li risolve per primo/a. 
Guardare bene è prendersi in considerazione. Darsi valore. E fare pace coi campanelli lasciati suonare. Senza martoriarsi. 
E decidere come andare oltre. Come andare via. Come tenere la distanza da problemi che non sono tali perchè non propri e di conseguenza non risolvibili. 

E per decidere intendo stabilire patti e condizioni che rispecchino il proprio essere. Svelato anche quello ai propri occhi. 

per stare bene. Solo per stare bene. E smettere di dibattersi togliendosi energie che si potrebbero impiegare a prendersi cura di se stessi e vivere. Che in termini relativi siamo esseri eterni, ma gli anni a disposizione per stare bene sono proprio pochi. E non hanno valore misurabile.


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Diletta, lo ripeto, il mio intento non è distribuire colpe o giudicare o dire chi ha fatto bene o male.
> 
> Credimi, sono proprio l'ultima a poter parlare a riguardo.
> 
> ...



E' vero, grazie per questo bel post che mi aiuta a riflettere.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, grazie per questo bel post che mi aiuta a riflettere.


non so mai come rispondere ai grazie..però sono contenta se ho dato qualche spunto di riflessione.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> La banalità del male.
> Se si possono compiere stermini eseguendo gli ordini, si potrà bene tradire per vedere l'effetto che fa.


Mi pare una di quelle frasi mafiose di "il padrino" 

Comunque spiegati meglio per piacere, perchè non trovo attinenza con quello che ho scritto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so Ipazia...parli di piccoli allarmi che, se fossero attentamente valutati e verificati in piena razionalità, ci svelerebbero qualcosa di celato nella persona amata.
> Sì e no.
> Io sono sempre partita dal presupposto che il tuo partner non possa non rispettarti e, se si ha questa idea radicata, è molto difficile cogliere quei piccoli segnali perché non li consideri proprio e anche a guardarli bene, la buona fede che riponi in lui sovrasta.
> E' quello che è successo a me anche se non riesco a vedere altri allarmi eccetto uno, ma abbastanza clamoroso, a ripensarci ora e poteva bastare per drizzare le antenne.
> ...


Diletta,ultimamente ti leggo e mi incazzo un pò.Tuo marito ti ha tradito da sempre, eravate fidanzati,e ha continuato a farlo da sposati..meschino da sempre,ed io dubito fortemente che non abbia mai commesso errori,non hai visto perchè o non hai visto davvero o non volevi vedere,in effetti quando hai visto cosa è cambiato?NULLA.
Ma il punto che mi fa incazzare è quando scrivi che: questi sono insoddisfatti e donnaioli di natura......ecco li mi incazzo e sai perchè?perchè questi...sono come sono anche perchè vicino hanno persone come te,donne come te,che abbaiano ma restano accanto a loro,che stanno li a cercare alibi per restare,cercano di capire quello che è palese, avete bisogno di una scusa per rendere la vostra permanenza accanto a questi maschi moralmente e eticamente accettabile.E mi spiace ma dal mio punto di vista non hai diritto di lamentarti per i tradimenti di tuo marito,perchè implicitamente sei sua complice.,per debolezza,per mancanza di amor proprio,per mancanza di dignità.
SI tuo marito è meschino,ma tu che continui comunque a stare li accanto ad un meschino cosa sei?
Non ha rispetto di te,c'è poca da fare e da capire,ti ha pesato bene,e accetta il rischio seppur minimo,sei un burattino nelle sue mani...e mi spiace dal mio puntio di visto non hai diritto di giudicarlo male!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non credo si tradisca per vedere l'effetto che fa.
> Sarebbe oltremodo sadico, e poco realistico.
> Diciamo che magari chi tradisce dell'effetto che fa, semplicemente, se ne fotte. Salvo poi fare i conti dopo, se scoperti.


Infatti.






Brunetta ha detto:


> L'effetto che fa farsi quella storia, anche senza importanza, non fare coscientemente del male. Quello è già un livello superiore da Gobbels


Il male alla fine se proprio dobbiamo discuterla e se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta non è diretta a chi viene tradito, ma il male se lo fa soltanto chi tradisce. Soltanto che dire questo a chi è stato tradito da poco è come insultarlo fortemente. 






Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il male esiste se percepito da chi lo subisce.
> L'effetto che fa quella storia é sostanzialmente piacevole per chi la vive. Il male riguarda chi la subisce .


Il male, stranamente, e qua veramente non capisco visto le storie che leggo, come mai chi tradisce sembra svegliarsi all'istante nel momento in cui viene scoperto? Eh ma, mi sa che è tutta una farsa, dove il senso di onnipotenza lascia il posto alla codardia. Almeno credo in molti casi. Ho scritto questo perchè credo che chi tradisce anche se non capirà mai il dolore provocato almeno in buona parte lo percepisce, e dovrebbe avere un'unica scelta il traditore, aspettare mentre viene frustato giornalmente per prendersi totalmente tutte le responsabilità, e nel caso lui stesso lasciare il partner per il rispetto di quell'amore originario che aveva inizialmente per la persona tradita. Ma...... sto forumizando anche io in questo caso.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta,ultimamente ti leggo e mi incazzo un pò.Tuo marito ti ha tradito da sempre, eravate fidanzati,e ha continuato a farlo da sposati..meschino da sempre,ed io dubito fortemente che non abbia mai commesso errori,non hai visto perchè o non hai visto davvero o non volevi vedere,in effetti quando hai visto cosa è cambiato?NULLA.
> Ma il punto che mi fa incazzare è quando scrivi che: questi sono insoddisfatti e donnaioli di natura......ecco li mi incazzo e sai perchè?perchè questi...sono come sono anche perchè vicino hanno persone come te,donne come te,che abbaiano ma restano accanto a loro,che stanno li a cercare alibi per restare,cercano di capire quello che è palese, avete bisogno di una scusa per rendere la vostra permanenza accanto a questi maschi moralmente e eticamente accettabile.E mi spiace ma dal mio punto di vista non hai diritto di lamentarti per i tradimenti di tuo marito,perchè implicitamente sei sua complice.,per debolezza,per mancanza di amor proprio,per mancanza di dignità.
> SI tuo marito è meschino,ma tu che continui comunque a stare li accanto ad un meschino cosa sei?
> Non ha rispetto di te,c'è poca da fare e da capire,ti ha pesato bene,e accetta il rischio seppur minimo,sei un burattino nelle sue mani...e mi spiace dal mio puntio di visto non hai diritto di giudicarlo male!


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi devi scusare. Ma non colgo il nesso con la banalità del male.
> Cioè, chi eseguiva gli ordini, non lo faceva per vedere l'effetto che faceva su di sé.
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi pare una di quelle frasi mafiose di "il padrino"
> 
> Comunque spiegati meglio per piacere, perchè non trovo attinenza con quello che ho scritto.



Non volevo certo paragonare il tradimento allo sterminio.
Ma se si è in grado di compiere stermini per non avere seccature, figuriamoci se possa fermare dal soddisfare il proprio piacere il pensiero di poter fare soffrire, visto che è un'eventualità che si considera  remota.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo certo paragonare il tradimento allo sterminio.
> Ma se si è in grado di compiere stermini per non avere seccature, figuriamoci se possa fermare dal soddisfare il proprio piacere il pensiero di poter fare soffrire, visto che è un'eventualità che si considera  remota.



Ciao

Grazie, ho capito adesso. 

L'associazione che facevo era più del tipo di spostare la propria responsabilità per colpa di "forze maggiori".
Da una parte il seguire ordini, dall'altra essere succube delle proprie emozioni ... 


sienne


----------

